# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #14



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, here are my just finished owl ornaments: I call them _WiseGuys_


oh your who who's are so cute.

who who did they who? I am betting they who'd at you. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> That sorry excuse for a president didn't offer the girl anything - nothing - nada - but that's what we're learing to expect from him, isn't it?


Oh Georgie you and i know he wouldn't do that. He only works with the upper elite and stars. Not someone who has to work at a job.

Just no his style.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had to go to Stevens point today to do some window shopping, for the garage. Since I went by Hershners, I had to stop. They were having a warehouse yarn sale. Prices were pretty good. starting at $.99 a skein. 100% wool at $2.49. I was a real good girl and only bought a bag of yarn without labels for $3.00 6 skeins. at least 4 hats, sashay, and eyelash. I did have fun touching and squeezing.
> 
> BTW: I did get 2 of the 5 windows he wanted. Paid $100 for $300 worth of windows.


you didn't you should have called me I could have help you with the windows. :roll: :roll: and of course gone to warehouse sale to help you carry your stash, did they have carts? to haul it away in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah recipe here, thank you. Please tell so low that she is not to have more then one. Last person in line gets the most, I plan on being last don't ya know.

You are a hoot who who


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

More information about Michelle Obama's relationship with her Princeton BFF,Toni Townes-Whitley, who testified for CGI about the Obamacare website before congress:

"Occupy This!"
Yesterday at 2:11pm
Are you noticing a pattern?

Sorry, I can't copy the photo of the Obama's and BFF.

The woman posing at the the Spite House's 2010 Christmas party is Moochs Princeton BFF,Toni Townes-Whitley.

They were in the Organization for Black Unity and the Third World Center. They are currently part of an elite group called the Association for Black Princeton Alumni.

CGI Inc. was given the NO-BID contract to construct the Healthcare.gov website for $660 million.even though 16 companies were qualified. Whitley is a Sr. Vice Presidentjust a coincidence. Valerie Jarrett's a/k/a Rasputin's daughter and son-in-law both work thereanother coincidence. 

CGI was given $2 billion in Sandy relief funds. Nobody knows where it went.another coincidence.

Are you noticing a pattern here?

Hello world .... does anyone care????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> More information about Michelle Obama's relationship with her Princeton BFF,Toni Townes-Whitley, who testified for CGI about the Obamacare website before congress:
> 
> "Occupy This!"
> Yesterday at 2:11pm
> ...


yes but the world at least in this country do not care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back from seeing Dad. It was good and bad. We had a good time but see him slipping a bit more.

He has decide he wants to live to be 100 that will only be 5 more years. I really do hope if he does that he will be like he is now. Full of life body may fail but mind is still there and he is so smart.

We talk about death and what he has decide. Have not gotten to the point of asking him if he wants a funeral or what . coffin or creamation. Some things are just hard to do, or say.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I e-mailed the Cheeseburger Soup recipe. If you received it and didn't request it please ignore. If you requested it and didn't receive it, please let me know.
> 
> Remember, I'm just neutral with this one, hubby said its a keeper but keep in mind the ingredients are all some of his favorites!
> 
> In other words, junky and not so good for us!


Thanks KPG - it does sound yummy, but definitely a rare treat rather than a regular meal


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I had to go to Stevens point today to do some window shopping, for the garage. Since I went by Hershners, I had to stop. They were having a warehouse yarn sale. Prices were pretty good. starting at $.99 a skein. 100% wool at $2.49. I was a real good girl and only bought a bag of yarn without labels for $3.00 6 skeins. at least 4 hats, sashay, and eyelash. I did have fun touching and squeezing.
> 
> BTW: I did get 2 of the 5 windows he wanted. Paid $100 for $300 worth of windows.


A good day and great bargains; you showed great will power with so many options available to you. Bet hubby's happy about the windows too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Back from seeing Dad. It was good and bad. We had a good time but see him slipping a bit more.
> 
> He has decide he wants to live to be 100 that will only be 5 more years. I really do hope if he does that he will be like he is now. Full of life body may fail but mind is still there and he is so smart.
> 
> We talk about death and what he has decide. Have not gotten to the point of asking him if he wants a funeral or what . coffin or creamation. Some things are just hard to do, or say.


Glad you had a good visit with your Dad and I hope he has his wish to see 100 with a sharp mind and that his health doesn't get any worse. My fil died just before his 90th birthday and his mind was still quite sharp too -- one of his favourite sayings was "getting old isn't for sissies".

My parents re-did their wills and told us what they wanted after my brother died. You're right - those are hard things to talk about


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> sounds yummy - do you bake them or deep fry them?


Sorry Westy....didn`t see your post til now.
I deep fried them in peanut oil for about 6 minutes until they were crispy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This video is 4 years old - but it still remains at the top of my fave video list.
This must have taken hours, if not weeks to make.
If you haven`t seen it before you will love it


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everybody....I'm sorry I've been gone for so long. Been busy and a lot has been going on in my life. Some good some bad but I'm here. Ev and I are moving again to a different apt in this complex. The manager called the other day and offered a 2 bed 1 bath and more handicapped friendly for Ev and his wheelchair and it's $250. less than what we are paying now. Is a really nice apt complex but apt living is not my thing but happy we have something we can afford. It's rainy here in MI and hoping the weather clears up to move down the street here. UGG! All kids grand kids good and happy. Young families struggling here...happy they still have work even though health insurance has gotten very expensive and less coverage. Terrible for these young families. Ev and I on Priority Health Medicare this year and we are very pleased. I have hip surgery coming up on Monday so I will be in a rehab for about a week. After that I'll be able to get back on here in the forum. Hope you are all well. I know life is getting most difficult for many and I pray all are hanging in there. Catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can someone fill me in on this girl and obama situation? I've heard that he did something to someone in regards to a job and that's all I know. Oh, and that Sean Hanity found her a better job. Now, Sean, he's a real class act.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Can someone fill me in on this girl and obama situation? I've heard that he did something to someone in regards to a job and that's all I know. Oh, and that Sean Hanity found her a better job. Now, Sean, he's a real class act.


Here ya go Thumpy
http://hotair.com/archives/2013/10/24/audio-obamacare-operator-fired-for-talking-to-hannity-on-the-air/

And a follow up story of Erline Davis, the lady that was fired for talking to Sean Hannity.
http://atlantablackstar.com/2013/10/25/sean-hannity-gives-26k-earline-davis-obamacare-phone-operator-fired-talking/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SueLD said:


> Hi everybody....I'm sorry I've been gone for so long. Been busy and a lot has been going on in my life. Some good some bad but I'm here. Ev and I are moving again to a different apt in this complex. The manager called the other day and offered a 2 bed 1 bath and more handicapped friendly for Ev and his wheelchair and it's $250. less than what we are paying now. Is a really nice apt complex but apt living is not my thing but happy we have something we can afford. It's rainy here in MI and hoping the weather clears up to move down the street here. UGG! All kids grand kids good and happy. Young families struggling here...happy they still have work even though health insurance has gotten very expensive and less coverage. Terrible for these young families. Ev and I on Priority Health Medicare this year and we are very pleased. I have hip surgery coming up on Monday so I will be in a rehab for about a week. After that I'll be able to get back on here in the forum. Hope you are all well. I know life is getting most difficult for many and I pray all are hanging in there. Catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful day!


Hope your surgery goes well. Glad you have found a more economical apartment. Lots of people are suffering due to rising healthcare rates. My DH and I have a Mutual of Omaha supplement plan for Medicare that we verified we are not losing like many are, but we don't know the rate change yet. I am sure it will be higher. We have a separate plan for prescriptions with Silverscript. We know the rates are going up slightly on that plan. Just grateful we are not getting cancelation notices.

Our bad news is that the buyer for our house in KY backed out of the sale without penalty. It was a young family (3 children). The appraiser didn't provide an accurate assessment. Plus, according to our real estate agent, the young family got rate increases on their health insurance that were astronomical. They are doing what most people do when hit with unexpected costs - pulling back on spending. Too bad our government doesn't do that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go Thumpy
> http://hotair.com/archives/2013/10/24/audio-obamacare-operator-fired-for-talking-to-hannity-on-the-air/
> 
> And a follow up story of Erline Davis, the lady that was fired for talking to Sean Hannity.
> http://atlantablackstar.com/2013/10/25/sean-hannity-gives-26k-earline-davis-obamacare-phone-operator-fired-talking/


Thanks for the links. I heard, while listening to Hannity yesterday, that she already has a new job and that it's a better job and pays more. Good for her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Hi everybody....I'm sorry I've been gone for so long. Been busy and a lot has been going on in my life. Some good some bad but I'm here. Ev and I are moving again to a different apt in this complex. The manager called the other day and offered a 2 bed 1 bath and more handicapped friendly for Ev and his wheelchair and it's $250. less than what we are paying now. Is a really nice apt complex but apt living is not my thing but happy we have something we can afford. It's rainy here in MI and hoping the weather clears up to move down the street here. UGG! All kids grand kids good and happy. Young families struggling here...happy they still have work even though health insurance has gotten very expensive and less coverage. Terrible for these young families. Ev and I on Priority Health Medicare this year and we are very pleased. I have hip surgery coming up on Monday so I will be in a rehab for about a week. After that I'll be able to get back on here in the forum. Hope you are all well. I know life is getting most difficult for many and I pray all are hanging in there. Catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful day!


Sue so happy to hear about the new and cheaper apartment. The new handicapped friendly is so important when you are in a wheelchair. Great news that you are finally getting your hip fixed . I will be praying for you. Lord I come to you in the Name of Jesus for Sue and her surgery next Monday. I am asking that you give the drs and nurses wisdom. Guide them during and after surgery while she is in their care. I pray no problems. I pray peace for her and her family . Thank you Lord for Ev with his feet. Thank You for his healing and watching over both of them during this time. God I pray that you get all the Glory for the things You are doing in her life. Jesus is the Healer. I praise You and love You! Sue is good to have you back and will be looking for your report after your surgery. XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Hi everybody....I'm sorry I've been gone for so long. Been busy and a lot has been going on in my life. Some good some bad but I'm here. Ev and I are moving again to a different apt in this complex. The manager called the other day and offered a 2 bed 1 bath and more handicapped friendly for Ev and his wheelchair and it's $250. less than what we are paying now. Is a really nice apt complex but apt living is not my thing but happy we have something we can afford. It's rainy here in MI and hoping the weather clears up to move down the street here. UGG! All kids grand kids good and happy. Young families struggling here...happy they still have work even though health insurance has gotten very expensive and less coverage. Terrible for these young families. Ev and I on Priority Health Medicare this year and we are very pleased. I have hip surgery coming up on Monday so I will be in a rehab for about a week. After that I'll be able to get back on here in the forum. Hope you are all well. I know life is getting most difficult for many and I pray all are hanging in there. Catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful day!


Ah Sue praying for you and your surgery that it helps you.
Glad you are getting new apartment to make it a little more easier on you and Ev. Sounds like life is a bit hard for you at the moment. Praying for you.

Glad to hear the kids are o.k. at least as far as jobs are concern. Not easy lately for people looking for work. Is it as bad as I am hearing in MIchigan

Glad you are getting good health care. Can't say that for a lot of people of late.
Take care lady think of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper how are you still doiong holding on by your finger nails by now I expect. 

How is DIL still on bed rest. Wait to hear the news about grandbaby's .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper how are you still doiong holding on by your finger nails by now I expect.
> 
> How is DIL still on bed rest. Wait to hear the news about grandbaby's .


YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.

Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.
> 
> Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


 Beautiful! Poor dil. Praying for her .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it love it. What pattern did you use or did you design it yourself? The colors wow. I think they show through real good.

So you must be knitting a lot to help time pass.

Oh really glad they are 12 pounds means they are a health weight. not so happy to here mom is uncomfortable.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.
> 
> Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


That`s a wonderful selfy pic Thumpy. Love that sweater....it`s gorgeous. I bet you got loads of compliments wearing it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.
> 
> Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


I just love it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it love it. What pattern did you use or did you design it yourself? The colors wow. I think they show through real good.
> 
> It's the 'Gnarled Oak Cardigan' from the book _Coastal Knits_ book.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This video is 4 years old - but it still remains at the top of my fave video list.
> This must have taken hours, if not weeks to make.
> If you haven`t seen it before you will love it
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Hi everybody....I'm sorry I've been gone for so long. Been busy and a lot has been going on in my life. Some good some bad but I'm here. Ev and I are moving again to a different apt in this complex. The manager called the other day and offered a 2 bed 1 bath and more handicapped friendly for Ev and his wheelchair and it's $250. less than what we are paying now. Is a really nice apt complex but apt living is not my thing but happy we have something we can afford. It's rainy here in MI and hoping the weather clears up to move down the street here. UGG! All kids grand kids good and happy. Young families struggling here...happy they still have work even though health insurance has gotten very expensive and less coverage. Terrible for these young families. Ev and I on Priority Health Medicare this year and we are very pleased. I have hip surgery coming up on Monday so I will be in a rehab for about a week. After that I'll be able to get back on here in the forum. Hope you are all well. I know life is getting most difficult for many and I pray all are hanging in there. Catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful day!


Prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery. Glad that your new apt will make life easier for you and dh


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it is my favorite day Rug Rats saying with love and calling them that.

Halloween and just love seeing them and their outfits. The little ones especial. with there holding their bags so close and then get such big eyes when candy is put in bag, then a big smile and holding on mommys hand and you can just see the happiness they hold.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope your surgery goes well. Glad you have found a more economical apartment. Lots of people are suffering due to rising healthcare rates. My DH and I have a Mutual of Omaha supplement plan for Medicare that we verified we are not losing like many are, but we don't know the rate change yet. I am sure it will be higher. We have a separate plan for prescriptions with Silverscript. We know the rates are going up slightly on that plan. Just grateful we are not getting cancelation notices.
> 
> Our bad news is that the buyer for our house in KY backed out of the sale without penalty. It was a young family (3 children). The appraiser didn't provide an accurate assessment. Plus, according to our real estate agent, the young family got rate increases on their health insurance that were astronomical. They are doing what most people do when hit with unexpected costs - pulling back on spending. Too bad our government doesn't do that.


Sorry that your house sale fell thru, but you're right - most responsible people cut back to live within their means


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.
> 
> Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


Love your sweater Thumper, brown and turquoise are a beautiful combination


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone.
This must be the presidents fave meal today


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lazy day here after yesterday and raining cats and dogs. 

Who ever thought up that saying. It does not make sense to me. 

I never saw a cat or dog come down. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Halloween everyone.
> This must be the presidents fave meal today


Oh to funny doesn't make you wonder how they could make those animals sit still with all those outfits on?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy sorry about your home. But this country seem to be out of control. Poor family wonder how many more are having same problems. No money to cover the money goverment is taking away from them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a reminder
Yayy an extra hours sleep Sunday morning
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just a reminder
> Yayy an extra hours sleep Sunday morning
> :thumbup:


Oh nuts that mean the mind will be up but the body will be down. I will be awake at the old time and my body will be dragging for the next few weeks. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This video is 4 years old - but it still remains at the top of my fave video list.
> This must have taken hours, if not weeks to make.
> If you haven`t seen it before you will love it
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> YL, thanks for asking. Yes, she is still pregnant and is vessel for about 12 pounds of baby at this point. She's HUGE and very uncomfortable.
> 
> Finished the sweater I have been knitting for myself and wore it to work yesterday. The picture doesn't do the beauty of the yarn justice. It's shades of a beautiful chocolate brown and turquoise.


Very pretty sweater Thumpy. Love the colors. They came through fine.

A & B sound like they are doing fine and will join the world when they decide it's time. DIL will just have to hang in there.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Wellllll ----- Halloween is finally here! The small & large goblins will soon be ringing our doorbell ---- BUT, little do they know the Witch will answer the door - she's a sight to behold - long grey hair - front tooth missing - warts & all -- & a cackle to scare the hell out of ya'! Perhaps we'll get a photo of her tonight & post it here tomorrow - that is if she doesn't ride away to the moon on her broom at midnight!

BOO!!!!! BOO!!!!! BOO!!!!! BOO!!!!! BOO!!!!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Country Bumpkins for this prayer, very thoughtful and I appreciate this. Also all you other yarnie's here...I thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Is good to be in touch again with you all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That was a cute video. Thanks for the lunchtime chuckle.
> 
> I live just outside the "big" city, where there are still small farms. Tuesday, I heard mooing and looked out the window and found 3 cows on my front lawn and others on the neighbors' lawns. It was a sight to see. A neighbor has 2 rescued border collies that were chomping at the bit to get out of his house. The neighbor opened the door and let them out before they would injure themselves. The dogs went right into herding mode and got them together in no time. The neighbor then called the farmer, seems this is not an unusual occurrence, and he came and took them all back home. Watching the dogs work was fantastic. After they did their job, the dogs went home like it was no big deal.


I love collies, they are amazing animals. We have a border collie/Scandinavian husky mix, and she loves to go out in our front yard and pretend to round up our kitties. I`m sure if we ever had sheep on our property Dixie would round `em up lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Country Bumpkins for this prayer, very thoughtful and I appreciate this. Also all you other yarnie's here...I thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Is good to be in touch again with you all.


Stay in touch Sue. I have missed you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This morning, my son took me to our local mission/food pantry to pick up a few items to last until hubby gets his Navy retirement check tomorrow.
While I was there I went into the clothing store area to see if they had any bedsheets I could use as quilting fabric. They didn`t have any, but I did find some cross stitch books that looked brand new, and some knitting magazines. And I didn`t pay a penny for them.
So after Christmas I`m going to knit a load of dishcloths and take down to the mission. Apparently they are very popular and they can`t keep them on the shelves. It`s my way of giving back to the community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it is my favorite day Rug Rats saying with love and calling them that.
> 
> Halloween and just love seeing them and their outfits. The little ones especial. with there holding their bags so close and then get such big eyes when candy is put in bag, then a big smile and holding on mommys hand and you can just see the happiness they hold.


Too many dark roads and long, steep driveways so the kids never come out to our neighbourhood. Another reason that I love seeing them all come out last Sat for daytime trick or treat.

I saw on the news last night that a woman in Fargo has decided that only skinny kids will get treats and heavier kids get a letter telling them and their parents about the dangers of child obesity. I couldn't believe she would be so cruel to hurt and embarass those kids. If she feels strongly about sweets, she could give out something else or don't participate at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Too many dark roads and long, steep driveways so the kids never come out to our neighbourhood. Another reason that I love seeing them all come out last Sat for daytime trick or treat.
> 
> I saw on the news last night that a woman in Fargo has decided that only skinny kids will get treats and heavier kids get a letter telling them and their parents about the dangers of child obesity. I couldn't believe she would be so cruel to hurt and embarass those kids. If she feels strongly about sweets, she could give out something else or don't participate at all.


I heard that also. The news also showed a copy of the letter she will give out. Some people really have nerve. Nothing like destroying a fun night for the kids.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Too many dark roads and long, steep driveways so the kids never come out to our neighbourhood. Another reason that I love seeing them all come out last Sat for daytime trick or treat.
> 
> I saw on the news last night that a woman in Fargo has decided that only skinny kids will get treats and heavier kids get a letter telling them and their parents about the dangers of child obesity. I couldn't believe she would be so cruel to hurt and embarass those kids. If she feels strongly about sweets, she could give out something else or don't participate at all.


Yes, saw this on the news - guess it takes all kinds, doesn't it? Where do these people come up with these strange - & to my way of thinking, weird ideas. I'll betcha she won't have to pass out many of her "fat" letters 'till the word gets around her neighborhood to the other parents - surely hope they boycott her house - me thinks it's REALLY occupied by a scary-cold hearted-unfeeling witch (& I use the word "witch" in place of the "B" word) 'cause I'm a good witch & love all the little ones. Whoops! I'd best quit for the moment 'cause I know the goblins will soon be ringing my doorbell - they'll get good candy from me - & a cackling witch to greet 'em at our door. Later KPers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too many dark roads and long, steep driveways so the kids never come out to our neighbourhood. Another reason that I love seeing them all come out last Sat for daytime trick or treat.
> 
> I saw on the news last night that a woman in Fargo has decided that only skinny kids will get treats and heavier kids get a letter telling them and their parents about the dangers of child obesity. I couldn't believe she would be so cruel to hurt and embarass those kids. If she feels strongly about sweets, she could give out something else or don't participate at all.


That is terrible. How could anyone one be so mean and hateful to a child. Cruel, just cruel! Since we live on a dead end road in the country we don't have trick or treaters . We take our grands to the burbs where the whole towns comes. The people are so generous with the treats. Even big kids get candy. Will be leaving in about an hour. I don't celebrate the devil's holiday just the kids getting candy and having fun holiday. They have so much fun being something funny.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Halloween ---- All Hallows' Eve ---- Is a Christianized feast influenced by Celtic festivals. It initiates the triduum of Hallowmas, the time in the liturgical year dedicated to remembering the dead, including saints (hollows), martyrs & all of the faithful departed believers. Academics maintain it has solely Christian roots.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too many dark roads and long, steep driveways so the kids never come out to our neighbourhood. Another reason that I love seeing them all come out last Sat for daytime trick or treat.
> 
> I saw on the news last night that a woman in Fargo has decided that only skinny kids will get treats and heavier kids get a letter telling them and their parents about the dangers of child obesity. I couldn't believe she would be so cruel to hurt and embarass those kids. If she feels strongly about sweets, she could give out something else or don't participate at all.


How thoughtful of her to hurt children who will remember this the rest of their lives. She will reap what she sows. It sounds like she already may have with all the news picking it up.
I will bet money on it she is a Democrat. 
What a use less person she is. I am glad I don't live any where near her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Halloween ---- All Hallows' Eve ---- Is a Christianized feast influenced by Celtic festivals. It initiates the triduum of Hallowmas, the time in the liturgical year dedicated to remembering the dead, including saints (hollows), martyrs & all of the faithful departed believers. Academics maintain it has solely Christian roots.


Yes I was thinking that today . I learned that a long time ago. But am glad you are handing out treats to the children. They are so sweet and so much fun even the older ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I had so many Rug Rats. One little guy whose bigger brothers stood in front of him he could not get up to the door. So being the smart one in the group he reach his little hand around his brothers leg to hold out his pumpkin for candy. I gave him extra, that just tickled me. 
The other one was a teenage boy who was taking his little brother around to trick and treat. No bag for candy, look at him and said would you like some candy. Answer sure. Very nice young man deserve something for taking his brother around. The little ones oh I love it. But also loved the bigger kids with their pillow cases. It's just a joy to see them all happy kids with out IPad cell phones ect. They actual talk and laugh and such a joy to be around them. They really do keep you young.
Hubby says to me you sure are enjoying this yes I was. 
He was getting a little worried about the candy and running out of it. Why because he loves Resses Peanut Butter Cups. Was worried he would not get a couple. I save them out for him. Now he can take his costume off and have his candy. Wait a min. he didn't have a costume on now that is scary. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can say one thing about tonight. If you are pregnant you are too old to treat or treat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I had so many Rug Rats. One little guy whose bigger brothers stood in front of him he could not get up to the door. So being the smart one in the group he reach his little hand around his brothers leg to hold out his pumpkin for candy. I gave him extra, that just tickled me.
> The other one was a teenage boy who was taking his little brother around to trick and treat. No bag for candy, look at him and said would you like some candy. Answer sure. Very nice young man deserve something for taking his brother around. The little ones oh I love it. But also loved the bigger kids with their pillow cases. It's just a joy to see them all happy kids with out IPad cell phones ect. They actual talk and laugh and such a joy to be around them. They really do keep you young.
> Hubby says to me you sure are enjoying this yes I was.
> He was getting a little worried about the candy and running out of it. Why because he loves Resses Peanut Butter Cups. Was worried he would not get a couple. I save them out for him. Now he can take his costume off and have his candy. Wait a min. he didn't have a costume on now that is scary. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I wish we had kids come to our house. I miss it. Too far out. You are funny. Give your dh a big hug! Got to see hundreds of big and little ones. I was upset over one dad that was downing his son . Calling him names. He may have been drunk . Poor son. I will have to pray for him to overcome the damage he is doing to his son.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We live too far out for trick or treaters here. When we lived in the town, hubby used to take the boys trick or treating and I stayed home to give out candy.
The one kid that still sticks in my mind was a lad of about 10 who was wearing what looked like his Dads suit with a shirt and tie. And on his face he had a pencilled in mustache. Instead of a pumpkin swag bag he carried a briefcase. He rang my doorbell and said he was a lawyer and if I didn`t give him any candy he would sue me. I was so impressed with that young man I gave him extra candy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't that sad that a father would do that to a child. How mean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I had so many Rug Rats. One little guy whose bigger brothers stood in front of him he could not get up to the door. So being the smart one in the group he reach his little hand around his brothers leg to hold out his pumpkin for candy. I gave him extra, that just tickled me.
> The other one was a teenage boy who was taking his little brother around to trick and treat. No bag for candy, look at him and said would you like some candy. Answer sure. Very nice young man deserve something for taking his brother around. The little ones oh I love it. But also loved the bigger kids with their pillow cases. It's just a joy to see them all happy kids with out IPad cell phones ect. They actual talk and laugh and such a joy to be around them. They really do keep you young.
> Hubby says to me you sure are enjoying this yes I was.
> He was getting a little worried about the candy and running out of it. Why because he loves Resses Peanut Butter Cups. Was worried he would not get a couple. I save them out for him. Now he can take his costume off and have his candy. Wait a min. he didn't have a costume on now that is scary. :XD: :XD: :XD:


We used to have so much fun trick or treating when I was a kid and it's so nice to see kids still having a good time - like you said - without all the electronics. The little ones are so sweet in their costumes.

A few customers came in wearing costumes today, so some adults still join in the fun. Hope your hubby enjoys his treats (and you too!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had kids come to our house. I miss it. Too far out. You are funny. Give your dh a big hug! Got to see hundreds of big and little ones. I was upset over one dad that was downing his son . Calling him names. He may have been drunk . Poor son. I will have to pray for him to overcome the damage he is doing to his son.


That poor boy; he should be able to count on his dad to be a good example and give him the love and support he needs. I hope someone who knows the dad, can talk to him when he's sober


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We live too far out for trick or treaters here. When we lived in the town, hubby used to take the boys trick or treating and I stayed home to give out candy.
> The one kid that still sticks in my mind was a lad of about 10 who was wearing what looked like his Dads suit with a shirt and tie. And on his face he had a pencilled in mustache. Instead of a pumpkin swag bag he carried a briefcase. He rang my doorbell and said he was a lawyer and if I didn`t give him any candy he would sue me. I was so impressed with that young man I gave him extra candy.


He had a good imagination, good for him :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When mine were little, we had several older couples or singles in the neighborhood. (scary, that's what I am now).
> 
> My kids costumes were pajamas that they could wear the rest of winter. They would give treats, usually something I made. Of course they got a treat too. Their total for the evening was 5 or 6 treats, so no worry about to much candy,
> 
> We live way out in the country too. My daughter always thought it was the boondocks.


Hubby grew up on a farm without many close neighbours. The farm kids were car pooled into the nearest town for trick or treating so he has a lot of good memories too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That poor boy; he should be able to count on his dad to be a good example and give him the love and support he needs. I hope someone who knows the dad, can talk to him when he's sober


I don't know if he was drunk or an abuser. I wanted to say something to him but knew better not to. We had a firework tent about 20 years ago. We were in a bad part of town in Little Rock. A man came in with his girlfriend. He had her arm twisted in the back of her and she was crying and walking all bent backwards. I told him off about it to. He called me names but I just couldn't stand to watch the bully hurting that girl. My husband really fussed at me for it but I didn't care. Tonight it was dark and I had my grands with me so I couldn't be rebuking someone for his behavior. I will worry about that son all night. Bares on my mind to see abusive parents. The boy was in his teens.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We live too far out for trick or treaters here. When we lived in the town, hubby used to take the boys trick or treating and I stayed home to give out candy.
> The one kid that still sticks in my mind was a lad of about 10 who was wearing what looked like his Dads suit with a shirt and tie. And on his face he had a pencilled in mustache. Instead of a pumpkin swag bag he carried a briefcase. He rang my doorbell and said he was a lawyer and if I didn`t give him any candy he would sue me. I was so impressed with that young man I gave him extra candy.


We are isolated and have never seen a trick or treater.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Weather was very bad here last night. Most of Indiana will celebrate tonight instead. The bad news is that DH and I got into the candy last night. I try not to have candy sitting around the house, but Halloween gives me an excuse to buy it. I love Snickers bars! Well, I will have to diet the treats off, I guess.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Weather was very bad here last night. Most of Indiana will celebrate tonight instead. The bad news is that DH and I got into the candy last night. I try not to have candy sitting around the house, but Halloween gives me an excuse to buy it. I love Snickers bars! Well, I will have to diet the treats off, I guess.


My fave candy are Circus Peanuts. I had some for breakfast earlier LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This morning, my son took me to our local mission/food pantry to pick up a few items to last until hubby gets his Navy retirement check tomorrow.
> While I was there I went into the clothing store area to see if they had any bedsheets I could use as quilting fabric. They didn`t have any, but I did find some cross stitch books that looked brand new, and some knitting magazines. And I didn`t pay a penny for them.
> So after Christmas I`m going to knit a load of dishcloths and take down to the mission. Apparently they are very popular and they can`t keep them on the shelves. It`s my way of giving back to the community.


God will bless you lady you show how much you care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Weather was very bad here last night. Most of Indiana will celebrate tonight instead. The bad news is that DH and I got into the candy last night. I try not to have candy sitting around the house, but Halloween gives me an excuse to buy it. I love Snickers bars! Well, I will have to diet the treats off, I guess.


Now isn't that funny not, you just have to buy candy you do not like . Here I am telling you what I should practice. Seems I have that problem to. But at least did not open bag till last night and gave most of the things I like away. But hubby got two of his favorites.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My fave candy are Circus Peanuts. I had some for breakfast earlier LOL


Oh I remember those pure sugar and oh so chewie. Sound like a good breakfast to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Weather was very bad here last night. Most of Indiana will celebrate tonight instead. The bad news is that DH and I got into the candy last night. I try not to have candy sitting around the house, but Halloween gives me an excuse to buy it. I love Snickers bars! Well, I will have to diet the treats off, I guess.


You are making me want candy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Weather was very bad here last night. Most of Indiana will celebrate tonight instead. The bad news is that DH and I got into the candy last night. I try not to have candy sitting around the house, but Halloween gives me an excuse to buy it. I love Snickers bars! Well, I will have to diet the treats off, I guess.


Ha I have always done that too. I always had to go back and get Easter candy for my kids because once the package is open bye bye. :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My fave candy are Circus Peanuts. I had some for breakfast earlier LOL


For me it's the peanut butter kisses. They only come out at halloween. Love 'em!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper have the babies drop down yet? Was told by Dr. that son's were getting ready to be born. The lower they went the more I had a bathroom run. You could see the path I wore out from going in there. I thought I would end up living there the way it was going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am really lazy today and I mean lazy. Think my get up has gone out. 
Really cold here today after 59 yesterday. Hate it when it goes from warm to cold.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you get your mojo back yarnlady, overcast and dreary in Indiana, makes for a melancholy sort of day for me. I am going to post a couple pics of the diagonal scarf/shawl, got the pattern from www.auntekristy.blogspot.com she has 3 or 4 different ones on her blogspot. I knitted this one with "Lion Brand Heartland Anniversary Edition" the yarn is very soft and easy to work with, got it at JoAnn's color is 189 isle royale..


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

closer


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Picture of my best friend Lucca


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful yarn and lovely shawl.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I seen your owl ornaments Gifty and they are so beautiful, you will be sold out of those items early. Love them. Also Thumper,I see the family is still waiting,for the sake of your DIL I hope it is soon, she is such a champion, and babies sound like they are going to be at a perfect weight. I know I have missed hundreds of posts with no chance of catching up. Talk Later Ladies....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank You so much Knit crazy, I have seen some of your work in the past and you are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hope you get your mojo back yarnlady, overcast and dreary in Indiana, makes for a melancholy sort of day for me. I am going to post a couple pics of the diagonal scarf/shawl, got the pattern from www.auntekristy.blogspot.com she has 3 or 4 different ones on her blogspot. I knitted this one with "Lion Brand Heartland Anniversary Edition" the yarn is very soft and easy to work with, got it at JoAnn's color is 189 isle royale..


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Picture of my best friend Lucca


Gorgeous dog! I love shepherds. Lucca is a great name.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> This morning, my son took me to our local mission/food pantry to pick up a few items to last until hubby gets his Navy retirement check tomorrow.
> While I was there I went into the clothing store area to see if they had any bedsheets I could use as quilting fabric. They didn`t have any, but I did find some cross stitch books that looked brand new, and some knitting magazines. And I didn`t pay a penny for them.
> So after Christmas I`m going to knit a load of dishcloths and take down to the mission. Apparently they are very popular and they can`t keep them on the shelves. It`s my way of giving back to the community.


WendyBee, What type of quilt are you wanting to make? Cotton or cotton flannel? I bet I can round up enough from my scraps or fabrics to send to you if you'll cover the postage. Let me know the color and type of quilt you had in mind, and I'll see what I can do. I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We are isolated and have never seen a trick or treater.


Same here - we live in isolation with no Halloween visitors. However, this year was the first year since being in our home that I didn't specifically buy any candy. So of course, Murphy's law brought for the first time _ever_ four girls to our door.

We were just setting the alarm system on our way out to dinner and the door bell rang! To say we were surprised is an understatement. :shock:

Come to find out, the girls from a nearby neighborhood went a long way out of their way to visit our home. They admitted to us they were looking for the house of a boy they like from school.

So, although there was a first time for treaters to visit us, it was for the old tradition of girls looking for boys! :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WendyBee, What type of quilt are you wanting to make? Cotton or cotton flannel? I bet I can round up enough from my scraps or fabrics to send to you if you'll cover the postage. Let me know the color and type of quilt you had in mind, and I'll see what I can do. I'd be happy to help if I can.


I could contribute something as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My fave candy are Circus Peanuts. I had some for breakfast earlier LOL


There is no hope for you ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Hope you get your mojo back yarnlady, overcast and dreary in Indiana, makes for a melancholy sort of day for me. I am going to post a couple pics of the diagonal scarf/shawl, got the pattern from www.auntekristy.blogspot.com she has 3 or 4 different ones on her blogspot. I knitted this one with "Lion Brand Heartland Anniversary Edition" the yarn is very soft and easy to work with, got it at JoAnn's color is 189 isle royale..


So beautiful gali! I love your work and the color. Well done.

I really like decorating our evergreens with that color this time of year too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Picture of my best friend Lucca


Oh, gorgeous dog. I am not a cat lover, but I love Lucca.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I seen your owl ornaments Gifty and they are so beautiful, you will be sold out of those items early. Love them. Also Thumper,I see the family is still waiting,for the sake of your DIL I hope it is soon, she is such a champion, and babies sound like they are going to be at a perfect weight. I know I have missed hundreds of posts with no chance of catching up. Talk Later Ladies....


Thank you. I'm now creating beaded scarves/sashes. So pretty, I'll have to keep one for myself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I could contribute something as well.


Counting, waiting, counting, pacing, counting, waiting 

Who will come first, A or B? :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Same here - we live in isolation with no Halloween visitors. However, this year was the first year since being in our home that I didn't specifically buy any candy. So of course, Murphy's law brought for the first time _ever_ four girls to our door.
> 
> We were just setting the alarm system on our way out to dinner and the door bell rang! To say we were surprised is an understatement. :shock:
> 
> ...


Having apples is good. You can eat them too without guilt.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Counting, waiting, counting, pacing, counting, waiting
> 
> Who will come first, A or B? :-D


Baby A (the girl) will be coming first. I'm sure she will spend a lifetime lording that over her brother.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I could contribute something as well.


We need an old fashioned quilting bee. I love to quilt, and have lots of fabrics that I could share. I even have some feed sacks, which make beautiful quilts.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We need an old fashioned quilting bee. I love to quilt, and have lots of fabrics that I could share. I even have some feed sacks, which make beautiful quilts.


Feedsacks?! FEEDSACKS!??? Did someone say they have feedsacks?? Oooo, I'm green with envy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

1 of my best friend's father was from Lucca, Italy. Her grandson is named Lucca... Love "Lucca" no matter who or what has the name!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Feedsacks?! FEEDSACKS!??? Did someone say they have feedsacks?? Oooo, I'm green with envy.


Well I am an antique dealer. I pick them up from time to time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Baby A (the girl) will be coming first. I'm sure she will spend a lifetime lording that over her brother.


Thumper, does your DIL want to use swaddle blankets? I see that the baby departments are marketing them. I don't think young mothers understand that a receiving blanket was made for that purpose. So they buy expensive "special" blankets with snaps or velcro to wrap babies tight. I wondered what the parents will use for your G babies. I heard a doctor on RV with a negative impression of them. Just wondering.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are you an Antique collector too? Do you have a specialty?
> 
> I am mainly into glassware, and the books I inherited from my father and grandfather. Oldest from 1860's


I have always collected certain things, but most is from my mother and grandmother. When I retired, however, I was looking for something to do (bored because I hadn't returned to knitting then). My DH suggested we become dealers. We have a booth in a nearby antique mall. We (usually he) works one day a week staffing the store in lieu of paying booth rental. That makes our efforts more profitable.

I was better at pricing and he is better at moving stock around. He has learned a lot of skills such as researching prices and identifying what things are used for. I personally like quilts and linens. I collect tea pots, some Roseville and Haeger. I have Bavarian china from my grandmother and pre-war Noritake from my mother. I wouldn't buy any more for myself. But it is getting to the point that I have more stock than I should, and we are trying to skinny the items for sale down. I think DH has had enough of moving large pieces of furniture around.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have a very bad habit. I can't turn down a bargain. My problem is storing them so I know what I have. My first pieces of pink depressions glass were from my grandmother, Holiday butter dish and cover, and cube sugar and creamer. Then when I was young about 8, I went with my dad to an auction. Since it was my birthday, he told me to pick something I wanted and he would buy it for me. I chose a box of pink depression glass. The cost was a quarter. It was mostly Adam. And like they say the rest is history.


My weakness is black amethyst. I have a small collection of pieces.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> closer


 Love it. Love the color too!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hope you get your mojo back yarnlady, overcast and dreary in Indiana, makes for a melancholy sort of day for me. I am going to post a couple pics of the diagonal scarf/shawl, got the pattern from www.auntekristy.blogspot.com she has 3 or 4 different ones on her blogspot. I knitted this one with "Lion Brand Heartland Anniversary Edition" the yarn is very soft and easy to work with, got it at JoAnn's color is 189 isle royale..


I love the color. Very pretty shawl. You should be very pleased with the results.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Galie I love the shawl. You can do one for me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have always collected certain things, but most is from my mother and grandmother. When I retired, however, I was looking for something to do (bored because I hadn't returned to knitting then). My DH suggested we become dealers. We have a booth in a nearby antique mall. We (usually he) works one day a week staffing the store in lieu of paying booth rental. That makes our efforts more profitable.
> 
> I was better at pricing and he is better at moving stock around. He has learned a lot of skills such as researching prices and identifying what things are used for. I personally like quilts and linens. I collect tea pots, some Roseville and Haeger. I have Bavarian china from my grandmother and pre-war Noritake from my mother. I wouldn't buy any more for myself. But it is getting to the point that I have more stock than I should, and we are trying to skinny the items for sale down. I think DH has had enough of moving large pieces of furniture around.


I need to come visit you! 
 I have a few Haeger flower pots. All ivory colored.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Picture of my best friend Lucca


Oh I love your dog I had a German Shepard named Wooly Bear. I miss him

He kept me in shape would walk every day. He was the sweetest dog. But very protective of me. No one could come near me unless I told him o.k.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love your dog I had a German Shepard named Wooly Bear. I miss him
> 
> He kept me in shape would walk every day. He was the sweetest dog. But very protective of me. No one could come near me unless I told him o.k.


I would love a German Shepard. Wooly Bear. Love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Baby A (the girl) will be coming first. I'm sure she will spend a lifetime lording that over her brother.


No doubt!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I'm now creating beaded scarves/sashes. So pretty, I'll have to keep one for myself.


Wow is there no end to your talents Gifty?
Pics please when they`re done.

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We need an old fashioned quilting bee. I love to quilt, and have lots of fabrics that I could share. I even have some feed sacks, which make beautiful quilts.


I don't quilt but will be happy to sew anything. I've only made simple cotton flannel rag quilts and paper pieced items turned into placemats. I suppose those are forms of quilting.

My grandmother made hundred of quilts, sewn and tied all by hand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't quilt but will be happy to sew anything. I've only made simple cotton flannel rag quilts and paper pieced items turned into placemats. I suppose those are forms of quilting.
> 
> My grandmother made hundred of quilts, sewn and tied all by hand.


At least you can sew, I couldn't sew a straight seam if my life depend on it.
But I do love to see how fast I can make the machine go.

I bet you are more of a quilter then you think if you can do placemats and flanne l and plus from pictures you have posted I think you would be very good at that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow is there no end to your talents Gifty?
> Pics please when they`re done.
> 
> :thumbup:


I have four of the first fabric completed, and one from my second choice of fabric. I'm planning to start again right about now.

Please be sure to take me up on my offer for your quilt fabric. (see prior posts)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Wow is there no end to your talents Gifty?
> Pics please when they`re done.
> 
> :thumbup:


Oh, there's an end. I will try anything but some things appeal to me more than others. I'll admit, I'm a perfectionist of my own work and won't gift it or sell it (sometimes I do) if it doesn't please me.

I'm very good in those things I enjoy doing/creating. Not bragging, just confident in those things I can do well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> At least you can sew, I couldn't sew a straight seam if my life depend on it.
> But I do love to see how fast I can make the machine go.
> 
> I bet you are more of a quilter then you think if you can do placemats and flanne l and plus from pictures you have posted I think you would be very good at that.


I don't believe you. You've told us you can sew, and I've seen your woodwork and knitting. You are very good!

I do believe you can put the pedal to the medal though. My kind of gal.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WendyBee, What type of quilt are you wanting to make? Cotton or cotton flannel? I bet I can round up enough from my scraps or fabrics to send to you if you'll cover the postage. Let me know the color and type of quilt you had in mind, and I'll see what I can do. I'd be happy to help if I can.


I`m not making a quilt anytime soon Gifty - I`m far too busy with my knitting projects. I have a large Rubbermaid chest full of fabric, so i`m doing ok for fabric thanks. I really appreciate your offer though, you`re so incredibly kind. Thank you ♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to come visit you!
> I have a few Haeger flower pots. All ivory colored.


Mine are mostly green ones.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Picture of my best friend Lucca


Love everything about your shawl, it's beautiful. And love Lucca, he looks very regal


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter News and Reviews. 
Right yes reviews I really question.

Letters to sent in to letters to the editor that would be me. So get over it if I do not response to your letter. First come first served. Last come not getting served. Seems fair to me.

I know Bump er kins hit you over the head during Fall fess a voles. But you have to admit it made your outfit look better. I mean she did carve a nice face for you. Maybe if had not pumpkin drop in to her pool she would have not pumpkin nob you one.

Yes we do have a new Mayor and she is the right one for the job. Your husband is a ding bat and would have gone off the deep end. We have enough of them in goverment left in there now. He does go off the deep end of Bump er kins pool a lot. Didn't you tell him she empty it for the winter. Or are you still a little bit upset with him for flirting with the right women in this town? Get over it. We only have the best and brightest in this town. Check out the bling and you will see how bright.

Mayor Joey Your moma has hired Gilly napper for police cheaper, yes I know but we are a bit behind with tax collection something about the big guys in DC having a problem with sticky fingers. But love the uniform that KGP made for her. You do know Polk a dots are in this year.

No it not a person named Cookie.they are cookies ya know the kind you eat.More about that in front pages.

Why because you kept saying Hey when we told you Hay 

Nope not going to happen

Are you crazy or what. That was a scare crow Knot gotta Pin cushion made for the front of her Shoee. Seem everyone is going Shopee in the right. Up scale don't ya know. It wasn't that womens husband you know Mr. Ding Bat formal known as Ding Bat. Get over it thinks putting a MR. in front of name make him a la de da. more like a ling e ding to me.

Yes there was a women no one knew in town, she was thinking of moving here but when told no left turns she turned around and left. Get it left. I am just to funny.

Rally you got to be kidding me main street drag racing. We all ready have that. I saw Love to Looking good doing about 25 down main street and R U Knots is doing corners on two wheels trying to hit someone to get them into shop or else the new glasses are not the ones she needed. Thats what happens when you get glasses at the 5 & 10 cent shopee. Again with the Shoppe will you people just stop the shoppe and go with shop her.

Not again
Don't care
Really well if you think you can do better start your won news. We do not want a picture of you and the dog and the back flip.

Now the good news so what it is good enough for me.

The fall fest er vole went out with more than a hitch.

Knot gotcha Pin-Cushion was crowned Queen again this year. After she beat everyone in the games and I do mean beat. She kept sing though "and the beat goes on" every time she wack someone with the plastic pumpkin carry all purse she made. But it seem some one was a bit upset and knock her crown off.
The pumpking dunk at Bump her kins was the hit of the games. Every one was hitting everyone elses pumpkins in order to win. Really messy and Bump her Kins is really I mean really upset at who ever left the pumpkins on the bottom of the pool. That explains the person who had the pumpkin head mask. She was leaning a bit to the left the pumpkin not her head.

The annual Christmas Goulash and cookie bake sale will be held the day after Thanksgiving. To the lady who wants to know who cookie is do ya get it.
Who every can show up after Thanksgiving meal the day before wins herself a box of cookies. Last year only person in town to show up was Knots Crazy as she was on a diet. She said the Goulash was good but they should have come to her Spice Shoeppe (and it would really have been spicie). She wants her sign to be different.So get your stretch pants on and the extra roomie top and come have some fun. Just don't over do with the cookies ladies. Or you will be at Bump her kins excerice and dance studios the rest of winter.

Which reminds me Bump her kins is closing the spa for a while . Seem a few of you ladys are having a nap fest there. Its a spa for gosh sakes not a bed for after noon naps. 

Go go George Beauty shopee(again with the shoppe at least Knots Crazy is different) is having a holiday blow dry sale. If you need a good hair lift she will give you one that will blow you away
B Of B B B tea shopee. This is the person who started all the shopee's Is out of "Don't Wine O" tea. Don't know why but she is making a new batch for Christmas. Must say the whole town seem to show up every day around noon for the special Wine O. tea

Who ever stoled Love to Lookins spining wheel at least the wheel please report to the Mayor's office. Sentence will be spinning around the block a few times. suggests you get some of the Tea Shoppeeeeees(hows that for la de da shopee) for her famous tea a spin in time tea or drop.
Coste her Kitty is having another yarnie sale, if you can find the yarn she will sell it to you.
The Mayor Joey your moma has announce as winter is going to start soon the new rules are you can only park and move up a space each time you can on the right side of the street. There will be no cutting in line this year like last year Bump her kins. It not nice to make your hubby stand in one parking space so you can have first choosy. Plus Ru Knots almost took him out last winter.

Also Mayor Joey your moma Has hired Knots gotya Pin- Cushion to snow blow the village. We will see how that works out.She went to school to learn how to use the snow plow and has been racing around town with her blade up telling every one to move it or lose it not a pretty picture at all.

The Ice cream Bandits have arrived home at last. Jane Her way was still on the hood whopping it up with her trusted shot squirt gun. but was empty gun I mean. Lucky Loo was still strap to the top of nice new ice cram truck. R U knots brought over the saw and broke her loose. Knots Crazy was screaming at the top of her lungs saying she doesn't know what she is doing she doesn't have her glasses on. Lucky lo did fine the surf board not so much.
Our ladies of the wigs wow they need to really get to GEO beauty palor shopeee oh please I am begining to really not like this word. 

Any way Vanilla of thumper had to get home as she is going to be a grandma any day now.
They are so funny wanted to know when the pool party would start and only one gallon of ice cream between them. 
Will post news next week of their adventures and how they survived I 45 road I mean. 

So listen I am off oh stop laughing I have not always been off, just at certain times and that is not off it was on what do you know any way. You are all off.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, I love your newsletters. I don't now how you do it. You are so creative.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I do hate pumpkins in my pool! lol


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do hate pumpkins in my pool! lol


If there were anymore pumpkins, I`d have to start calling you Bumpy Pumpy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If there were anymore pumpkins, I`d have to start calling you Bumpy Pumpy


oh no please don't. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I knitted a pumpkin and harvest corn last year. Can not find them. Hate to lose something. Grrr.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knitted a pumpkin and harvest corn last year. Can not find them. Hate to lose something. Grrr.


Aww that`s awful. Try to think about if before you fall asleep tonight. Hopefully you`ll dream about it. It worked for me once when I lost my watch years ago. It was at the back of my dressing table drawer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to our creative editor and reporter for another issue of the Village News - she keeps us in the know for the news before it happens. Photos will be available soon.

Did I ever mention that my shop has the health food store on 1 side and the ice cream shop on the other side?

Here is our esteemed editor enjoying well deserved R&R --


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do hate pumpkins in my pool! lol


But, but, but -- pumpkin bobbing could become an annual event, just need to remember not to empty the pool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Aww that`s awful. Try to think about if before you fall asleep tonight. Hopefully you`ll dream about it. It worked for me once when I lost my watch years ago. It was at the back of my dressing table drawer.


Good advice Wendy. Hope you find them before Thanksgiving CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But, but, but -- pumpkin bobbing could become an annual event, just need to remember not to empty the pool.


Oh tooo funny! :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to our creative editor and reporter for another issue of the Village News - she keeps us in the know for the news before it happens. Photos will be available soon.
> 
> Did I ever mention that my shop has the health food store on 1 side and the ice cream shop on the other side?
> 
> Here is our esteemed editor enjoying well deserved R&R --


Aren't you cute Yarnie! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The Righter's Village goes for fashion and bling -


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The Righter's Village goes for fashion and bling -


I'm impressed!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Drag races are done in style; sorry missed RU's 2 wheel turn - she was going to fast so it was just a blur.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey - we've got the Hay, perfect for seating and lanes for Pumpkin Bowling


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't know you were taking our pics! What fun to have our pictures to remember!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are truly a kind person. Such a sacrifice to take upon yourself your whole life. What we do for family...


Thank you for understanding. I'm sure you do the same - and gladly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Waiting impatiently for grands!


That will drive us crazy, won't it? The waiting..........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mittens will take 2 to 4 times as long to make. A simple hat will take me 3 to 5 hours depending on how interesting the TV program is. I have not made slippers in any quantity to judge


"Depending on how interesting the tv program is.." I like that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I decided on using a size 8 needle. I didn't like the way the swatch with a nine draped. This pattern struck my eye because it is so current for an older pattern. It is a pullover, knitted side-to-side, has deep close fitting cuffs and dolman sleeves. It is stockinette stitch for 20 rows, then it has a stripe that uses white yarn for two rows (not stockinette stitch, but a fairly simple pattern. I am anxious to get going on it.
> 
> I think I stay up late to finish things sometimes because I want to begin the next day ready and rearing to go. I don't like to go to bed in anger or with a lot of tedious tasks waiting for me the next day.
> 
> It is getting hard not to go to bed angry when I listen to news about Obamacare, but I have to tell myself that knitting is what I can do something about, and the weight of the programming issues and the public outrage of people finding out about their 2X, 3X, 4X . . . 10X increases in premium will cause an overthrow of the AHC act. Hearing Carney admit today that Obama's promise, "If you like your healthcare plan, you can keep your healthcare plan" was not the truth was great! Republicans have been saying for 5 years that Obama is a liar. Now his own administration is admitting it. That's progress. The Republicans, who were vilified by Democrats for trying to defund Obamacare are now looking like geniuses. Even Democratic strategists are predicting the AHC Act will mean they have a hard time retaining seats in Congress next year. That's why the ones seeking re-election are asking for a delay of implementation. The best thing Republicans can do is not agree to that. Their house of cards is falling. Let it fall.


Agree...agree...agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves. There have been a few times that I wrapped an unfinished project and claimed it back to finish up.


I think I must win some kind of prize for resurrecting a project. In 1989, I was subbing for a great special ed teacher (behavior problems) off and on. Her favorite color was yellow, so I began to knit her an afghan for the classroom book nook - bright yellow with stripes of variegated primary-colors. Then I got a job and stopped knitting. It must have been 10-12 years later, when our children had all moved out, that I made a playroom for our grandkids. Walls were dark green, so I have white curtains and decorated with primary colors. The afghan would be perfect - so I took it out and finished it. It does look great. Since then, I have gotten back in touch with the teacher. I'm tempted to give her the afghan,even though it's been in the playroom for another ten years. So - 10-12 years in the basket - is that a record?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want it too.
> 
> You are full speed ahead on your new machine. What speed are you going at 50 or 60 miles and hour.
> 
> ...


Now we know why KPG is such a hoot!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I must win some kind of prize for resurrecting a project. In 1989, I was subbing for a great special ed teacher (behavior problems) off and on. Her favorite color was yellow, so I began to knit her an afghan for the classroom book nook - bright yellow with stripes of variegated primary-colors. Then I got a job and stopped knitting. It must have been 10-12 years later, when our children had all moved out, that I made a playroom for our grandkids. Walls were dark green, so I have white curtains and decorated with primary colors. The afghan would be perfect - so I took it out and finished it. It does look great. Since then, I have gotten back in touch with the teacher. I'm tempted to give her the afghan,even though it's been in the playroom for another ten years. So - 10-12 years in the basket - is that a record?


If this makes you feel better. :XD: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49648-2.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If this makes you feel better. :XD: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49648-2.html


I bow to those who are much better at the delayed finish than I am.

Thanks, CB. I hope not to try that trick again, but who knows what will turn up at the bottom of my knitting "hamper."


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knitted a pumpkin and harvest corn last year. Can not find them. Hate to lose something. Grrr.


You'll find them around Valentine's Day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You'll find them around Valentine's Day.


I think you are right and then I put them in another safe place . :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have an unfinished project in a can in my basement. In 1965 I started a Grandmothers flower garden quilt. I have the flowers made, all hand stitched. I never cut the joining hexagons. My plan at the time was to complete it before I was married. We have been married 45 years. Maybe I may finish it for a wedding gift for one of my grands.


I was just thinking about the quilt I started for my daughter when she was born. Not finished and she is 40. I don't think I will ever finish it. She had 2 boys so I wasn't forced to finish it. Soo I probably never will. :|


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good photo ops lady of the photo.
Thanks for posting the good picture of me. 

I can't stop laughing the racing scooters sure scoot. 

Between the two of us I think we have taken off the hat that were too too tight. Love you and aren't we just the cutest ones on the block.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you were taking our pics! What fun to have our pictures to remember!!!


She did do a good job didn't she can't wait to see the snow plow or snow blower.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I love your newsletters. I don't now how you do it. You are so creative.


Thank you lady I do have fun doing it. Just the part of my brain that goes off on me. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I must win some kind of prize for resurrecting a project. In 1989, I was subbing for a great special ed teacher (behavior problems) off and on. Her favorite color was yellow, so I began to knit her an afghan for the classroom book nook - bright yellow with stripes of variegated primary-colors. Then I got a job and stopped knitting. It must have been 10-12 years later, when our children had all moved out, that I made a playroom for our grandkids. Walls were dark green, so I have white curtains and decorated with primary colors. The afghan would be perfect - so I took it out and finished it. It does look great. Since then, I have gotten back in touch with the teacher. I'm tempted to give her the afghan,even though it's been in the playroom for another ten years. So - 10-12 years in the basket - is that a record?


The teacher would probably be very happy that your grands were able to enjoy "her" afghan!

I've gone yarn that I've probably had for more than 20 years and projects that I've frogged and not decided what to do with that might be older than that  - and I have a couple of xstitch projects that are still a WIP that have been tucked away for quite a long time.

I do procrastinate on joining and blocking projects. I have 4 scarves that have been ready to block for almost a month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now now lets not go there. UFO's are not to be mention they are just that UFO'doesn't mean they will not get finishjust might mean someone else will have to finish them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have an unfinished project in a can in my basement. In 1965 I started a Grandmothers flower garden quilt. I have the flowers made, all hand stitched. I never cut the joining hexagons. My plan at the time was to complete it before I was married. We have been married 45 years. Maybe I may finish it for a wedding gift for one of my grands.


Knit Crazy mentioned a quilting bee - your grands are still young enough that you've got a few more years to finish it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The teacher would probably be very happy that your grands were able to enjoy "her" afghan!
> 
> I've gone yarn that I've probably had for more than 20 years and projects that I've frogged and not decided what to do with that might be older than that  - and I have a couple of xstitch projects that are still a WIP that have been tucked away for quite a long time.
> 
> I do procrastinate on joining and blocking projects. I have 4 scarves that have been ready to block for almost a month.


 Oh no. I had forgotten about the cross stitch. I have many that I did finish but never had framed. And my dh makes frames. OH!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was just thinking about the quilt I started for my daughter when she was born. Not finished and she is 40. I don't think I will ever finish it. She had 2 boys so I wasn't forced to finish it. Soo I probably never will. :|


future great grand??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Such a lovely meal tonight wonderful. Used every pot and pan and dishes and bowls I could find. Yes and hubby got to do the dishes. Just like the old days when I would let him fix dinner and he would use every thing in the kitchen he could find and I had the clean up. Have been very kind to him of late put things away used less pans ect. Wash bowls and reused them again cleaned up after myself. But not tonight even used two different spoons when one was enough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> future great grand??


Not from 2 of my kids but i still have a son that is not married. Hope so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have an unfinished project in a can in my basement. In 1965 I started a Grandmothers flower garden quilt. I have the flowers made, all hand stitched. I never cut the joining hexagons. My plan at the time was to complete it before I was married. We have been married 45 years. Maybe I may finish it for a wedding gift for one of my grands.


So funny! I'll bet it will be beautiful when....and if...finished.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was just thinking about the quilt I started for my daughter when she was born. Not finished and she is 40. I don't think I will ever finish it. She had 2 boys so I wasn't forced to finish it. Soo I probably never will. :|


Maybe she'll finish it for you. I saved and saved fabric because I thought I might make a quilt some day. I finally gave it to a friend - who actually made a quilt. She had 6 children, and I had 3. Guess who's the efficient one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Received this from my friend, Diane today. i figured you would all appreciate it. There were some pictures attached. I can't post them where they should be in the text, but you will be able to figure out where they were, I think.
> 
> For those who remember, wasn't it fun.
> For those too young to have been there , sorry you missed the good times.
> ...


I just love this so much! Those were definitely good old days.

Is anybody else just tickled pink that Opie grew up to be such a nice and successful Ron Howard? I'm so glad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I had forgotten about the cross stitch. I have many that I did finish but never had framed. And my dh makes frames. OH!


Oh, gosh. The framing idea always stopped me, too. But for you - CB - with a husband who makes frames? No excuse! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I had forgotten about the cross stitch. I have many that I did finish but never had framed. And my dh makes frames. OH!


 :thumbup: ready made gifts - get hubby's framing supplies out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe she'll finish it for you. I saved and saved fabric because I thought I might make a quilt some day. I finally gave it to a friend - who actually made a quilt. She had 6 children, and I had 3. Guess who's the efficient one!


You are smart to get rid of the quilt and the guilt. Maybe that is the reason we stuff it in the bottom of our basket is the guilt.
My daughter can sew but she always turns all the sewing over to mama. She was all for me buying a smocking machine when she was expecting her last. But when she found out it was a boy she knew I wouldn't need to smock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Such a lovely meal tonight wonderful. Used every pot and pan and dishes and bowls I could find. Yes and hubby got to do the dishes. Just like the old days when I would let him fix dinner and he would use every thing in the kitchen he could find and I had the clean up. Have been very kind to him of late put things away used less pans ect. Wash bowls and reused them again cleaned up after myself. But not tonight even used two different spoons when one was enough.


Sounds like a good deal to me, hubby usually does our dishes when I cook too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty wrote:
future great grand??



Country Bumpkins said:


> Not from 2 of my kids but i still have a son that is not married. Hope so.


that would be really nice for you to have a new little one - but I was moving ahead to the next generation - your first GREAT grand (still years to go, so gives you lots of time)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> west coast kitty wrote:
> future great grand??
> 
> that would be really nice for you to have a new little one - but I was moving ahead to the next generation - your first GREAT grand (still years to go, so gives you lots of time)[/quote Sorry I didn't see the great grand. I am not ready for that one yet. lol Yes maybe if I have another girl. Probably would turn their nose up at a 40 year old want a b quilt. lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thumper your sweater is beautiful. I'm sure your DIL is thinking these last days are going by so slow. Thankful that everything is going good.


Back on after time away - your sweater is beautiful.

Turquoise is my favorite color, and I love it with chocolate brown.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I was thinking that today . I learned that a long time ago. But am glad you are handing out treats to the children. They are so sweet and so much fun even the older ones.


I agree - love the trick-or-treaters. And I agree with all of you about the nasty meanie who plans to single out chubby kids. Shame on her. She has no feelings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My fave candy are Circus Peanuts. I had some for breakfast earlier LOL


Yes, they are delicious any time of day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We had three teenage girls (13-14?) who were all dressed up. I opened the door and said, "Oh - so beautiful!" They just burst into giggles. I told them they should be on tv. They giggled again. Even the big kids can be adorable!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Picture of my best friend Lucca


Beautiful dog. Your shawl is lovely, and that color is ................
scrumptious!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


So sweet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


CB,

Elephants are so intelligent, caring animals. They mourn their dead for days. I have always wanted to do something to help them. There is a place in Africa that is a home to them. The ones that have gone back to the wild have returned to "introduce" their young, seek help if they are wounded. Many would not be alive if it weren't for the people who care for them. People sleep with them to comfort them. I would do that. The babies especially need people if they don't have their mother.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.

Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Hey Kyle. Very good. Love seeing you! Thanks for the pics of the whole family. Happy 34th! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


What a great photo. You look great. Thank you for this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


So that's Thumpbunny! Lovely - yes you do look so very nice, and you're wearing my favorite color. So nice to put a face with a name. Nice-looking gentlemen you have there, friend! Thanks so much for posting! And - happy anniversary!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


That's very touching; I've heard elephants have very close relationships in their herds


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Congrats on your anniversary, hope you have a great evening out. You and your fellows all look great, thanks for posting the pic


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Makes me happy just looking at you & your oh so,very handsome men.
Happy anniversary!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She did do a good job didn't she can't wait to see the snow plow or snow blower.


you might have to fire me - I missed the snow blower. Here she is now wearing nice warm knitted hat, scarf & mitts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


Those are so beautiful. Are you keeping any? Love the colors and the patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


OOO...they're loverly!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Really nice photo. I love seeing you with your boys. Keep us advised of the babies. Praying all goes well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you might have to fire me - I missed the snow blower. Here she is now wearing nice warm knitted hat, scarf & mitts


Perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


I love them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


I can't believe you're going to be a grandma! You must have gotten an early start. You'll have plenty of energy! Good thing, too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Veterans Day is coming up. I received this from a friend, and knew you'd appreciate it.

Tango Mike Mike

A REAL hero....
Roy Benevidez was from El Campo, TX.

Absolutely unbelievable... Sent chills up my spine.
Most of us have not experienced war first hand (thank God),
but for those of you that have, we THANK YOU for your service.
Everyone should remember this glimpse of the sacrifices made (and IS being made) by OUR troops!

These Nam photos are amazing along with the text.
The music is "Brothers in Arms" by Mark Knopfler.

(Keep your mouse on the pause icon at UTube so you can read the text, I didnt think they kept the text on the screen long enough)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=RZ7968BbMnU

God Bless America!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't believe you're going to be a grandma! You must have gotten an early start. You'll have plenty of energy! Good thing, too.


Early start? I was 27 when I had my eldest and he's going to be a first time dad at 33. But thanks for the complement!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


thumper love the picture of you and the boys. Yes just like me surrounded by men. I bet when you say no they agree right away. You look lovely . which one is going to be the new Daddy. How is the waiting going? Is the daughter in law doing o.k.
Getting so what a daily update on new babies. Love new babies makes life so wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,

You have a wonderful family. So lucky!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


Isn't it wonderful we are all God's creation. Love is the answer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you might have to fire me - I missed the snow blower. Here she is now wearing nice warm knitted hat, scarf & mitts


No couldn't do with out your photo ops too too funny. It makes the villiage more real doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


What are you trying to do make the rest of us with UFO feel really bad?

Just kidding they are lovely Are they hanging in the shop window? I will take either or which every one you think would be the best for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Veterans Day is coming up. I received this from a friend, and knew you'd appreciate it.
> 
> Tango Mike Mike
> 
> ...


You made me cry I am so glad that Regan step in to help him. 
I always think back to the Veit Nam war and how so many young men were lost and so many came home to be torment for going there. This nation should thank everyone of them.

Nov. 11 I always remember that day.

Thanks KC .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know about you am still waiting for the extra hour of sleep in the morning. Fall back right still springing forward. Oh well naps are going to be taken until body ajust to change then I will have to spring forward and start all over again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Early start? I was 27 when I had my eldest and he's going to be a first time dad at 33. But thanks for the complement!


It must be the ice cream! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it wonderful we are all God's creation. Love is the answer.


So right, yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You made me cry I am so glad that Regan step in to help him.
> I always think back to the Veit Nam war and how so many young men were lost and so many came home to be torment for going there. This nation should thank everyone of them.
> 
> Nov. 11 I always remember that day.
> ...


Thanks for posting that - very inspiring. There is nothing good about war except the heroic acts of those caught up in it. War is so terrible.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thumper love the picture of you and the boys. Yes just like me surrounded by men. I bet when you say no they agree right away. You look lovely . which one is going to be the new Daddy. How is the waiting going? Is the daughter in law doing o.k.
> Getting so what a daily update on new babies. Love new babies makes life so wonderful.


The one pending daddy-hood is the guy with full facial hair. We are still waiting. We got a text from them last night at about 11:30 pm saying that they were at the hospital but they were sending her home. My guess is that it will be soon now. I told DH, "Just wait until she REALLY starts having contractions. The fluffy stuff she's having now will be nothing. NOTHING!" Lol!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The one pending daddy-hood is the guy with full facial hair. We are still waiting. We got a text from them last night at about 11:30 pm saying that they were at the hospital but they were sending her home. My guess is that it will be soon now. I told DH, "Just wait until she REALLY starts having contractions. The fluffy stuff she's having now will be nothing. NOTHING!" Lol!


Oh i did that with my second one went in they sent me home. Next night woke hubby and said time to go. He put his soaks on and said are you sure guess what third time was a charm.
Hubby said are you sure yes that time I was sure. 
Poor DIL she will have it worst then I did. But do remember after all the horrible story's told to me about being pregnent I forgot the pain and for me it wasn't that bad guess I was lucky. Plus forgot about all the fuss when saw that tiny little baby that was mine :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, Yarnie, I love your newsletters - you have such a creative and fun outlook on life.

BTW: Had the Mayor, JoeyYourMomma, not requested I cut out every white polka dot from the officer's navy uniforms, thereby making them see through, the uniforms would be completed on time!

Just sayin .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The Righter's Village goes for fashion and bling -


I LOVE those pumpkins. Must copy them for next year!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Now we know why KPG is such a hoot!


 very funny .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She did do a good job didn't she can't wait to see the snow plow or snow blower.


Here it part of the class! I'm invisible  over bleached that day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now now lets not go there. UFO's are not to be mention they are just that UFO'doesn't mean they will not get finishjust might mean someone else will have to finish them


I cannot even count the number of UFO's I have created.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Such a lovely meal tonight wonderful. Used every pot and pan and dishes and bowls I could find. Yes and hubby got to do the dishes. Just like the old days when I would let him fix dinner and he would use every thing in the kitchen he could find and I had the clean up. Have been very kind to him of late put things away used less pans ect. Wash bowls and reused them again cleaned up after myself. But not tonight even used two different spoons when one was enough.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - love the trick-or-treaters. And I agree with all of you about the nasty meanie who plans to single out chubby kids. Shame on her. She has no feelings.


I bet her house got egged.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all can see this. Almost made me cry.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741541222526971&set=a.182999025047863.49865.147418591939240&type=3&th


Now that's showing 'gratitude' without words. Reminds me of something I experienced Sunday, I'll tell you about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Great thumper! Such a good looking group. You look so young to be a grandmother soon. Happy 34th.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt guilty after talking about my unblocked scarves last night so I finally got them done


Those look beautiful. Good for you for finishing some UFOs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> you might have to fire me - I missed the snow blower. Here she is now wearing nice warm knitted hat, scarf & mitts


I've saved your job for you by posting hubby's photography. Shame on you for missing the shot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Veterans Day is coming up. I received this from a friend, and knew you'd appreciate it.
> 
> Tango Mike Mike
> 
> God Bless America!


Very powerful memorial - thank you KC.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The one pending daddy-hood is the guy with full facial hair. We are still waiting. We got a text from them last night at about 11:30 pm saying that they were at the hospital but they were sending her home. My guess is that it will be soon now. I told DH, "Just wait until she REALLY starts having contractions. The fluffy stuff she's having now will be nothing. NOTHING!" Lol!


When I was expecting my first (dd) I had a faux labor. lol It is funny to watch the dh's when their love is in labor. My dh put on a show. Well so did both sides of the family. I was in delivery for a long time. Would you believe they scolded me because it was so rough waiting in the waiting room??? I was not having a party back there. :roll: Oh yeah Thumper she will not be in doubt when she has the real labor. Poor thing 2 deliveries ! Girls we need to pray for dil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here it part of the class! I'm invisible  over bleached that day.


Looks like fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here it part of the class! I'm invisible  over bleached that day.


Get on your mark. Get set.... Goooooooo. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

At Church on Sunday, our message was delivered by the wife of a Medal of Freedom recipient, Dr. Thomas Little. We began our 2013 Mission two week term.

Libby Little gave the most heartfelt and amazing sermon which we were not able to record nor discuss for the safety of her, her family and those who follow in her outreach program's footsteps. What an incredible story and mission worker!

The horror and sacrifices this women experienced while living in Afghanistan along with her husband and two young children was so very rewarding when told by her.

Yet her message was one of hope.

After the sermon, Libby crossed in front of me directly to take her place to greet the leaving congregation. I then was the first to choose to greet her. 

I could barely speak, yet gave her my thanks and the longest bear hug. Our words to one another were so powerful and brought me to tears. Yet, again, this women who endured so much thanked me!

There are only a few times in my life that I've experienced the actual hand of God, Sunday was one of them. I will always remember that day and message.

I wish I could share her message, but the congregation was asked not to record, discuss or share. 

I'll have to say, though, my church's Global Awareness Mission Week is off to a great start!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get on your mark. Get set.... Goooooooo. :XD: :XD: :XD:


The directive was, "Gentlemen, start your engines."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a missionary from China. He was so emotional. I could tell tho he was burnout. He said the have population was overwhelming. So many lost souls. He cried the whole time begging for prayers. You think it is so hard in US witnessing but the real missionaries need our prayers and money to support them. He never asked for money tho. Just prayers.KPG so glad you were blessed by God's Hand. It is the most wonderful thing in the whole world!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The directive was, "Gentlemen, start your engines."


Oh yeah I forgot. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here it part of the class! I'm invisible  over bleached that day.


I wonder who was voted 'Class Clown' and 'Most Likely to ..."


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bet her house got egged.


Lol! I don't doubt it. However, she can probably use the TP that was left in her trees to help wipe them up.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get on your mark. Get set.... Goooooooo. :XD: :XD: :XD:


CB, I feel the need to correct you. It's, "Get on your mark, get set, snowwww...."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Veterans Day is coming up. I received this from a friend, and knew you'd appreciate it.
> 
> Tango Mike Mike
> 
> ...


Thanks KC - that was such an emotional message (even for a Canadian). He was a very brave man who was obviously very loyal and protective of his army family

I always felt so badly for the Viet Nam soldiers - it seems they weren't given the resources to have any chance of winning the war. And so many people were opposed to it, that returning soldiers weren't welcomed back with honour and respect that was given to WWII soldiers and had to face a lot of anger and discrimination when they returned.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I wonder who was voted 'Class Clown' and 'Most Likely to ..."


. run her new snow blower over a turned up paving stone?

Is that what you are wanting to say thumper? I've said if for you since I know what you are thinking 

Prayers, please, that I don't do _that _ again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! I don't doubt it. However, she can probably use the TP that was left in her trees to help wipe them up.


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What are you trying to do make the rest of us with UFO feel really bad?
> 
> Just kidding they are lovely Are they hanging in the shop window? I will take either or which every one you think would be the best for me.


when you get here, you can choose which ever one you want


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know about you am still waiting for the extra hour of sleep in the morning. Fall back right still springing forward. Oh well naps are going to be taken until body ajust to change then I will have to spring forward and start all over again.


I hate changing the time too - I'd rather just stay on daylight time the whole year


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate changing the time too - I'd rather just stay on daylight time the whole year


I'm right there with you on this topic. I was up at 4:30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Argh! I'm going to be dragging my butt come about 2:00pm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've saved your job for you by posting hubby's photography. Shame on you for missing the shot.


Thanks for the rescue; I can always count on you to have my back :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At Church on Sunday, our message was delivered by the wife of a Medal of Freedom recipient, Dr. Thomas Little. We began our 2013 Mission two week term.
> 
> Libby Little gave the most heartfelt and amazing sermon which we were not able to record nor discuss for the safety of her, her family and those who follow in her outreach program's footsteps. What an incredible story and mission worker!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you could share in that message! Good to remember that so many of our difficulties are minimal when compared to those of others. I'm so grateful God always has messengers for us and never gives up on us


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a missionary from China. He was so emotional. I could tell tho he was burnout. He said the have population was overwhelming. So many lost souls. He cried the whole time begging for prayers. You think it is so hard in US witnessing but the real missionaries need our prayers and money to support them. He never asked for money tho. Just prayers.KPG so glad you were blessed by God's Hand. It is the most wonderful thing in the whole world!


That's so true. A few years ago, dh's priest was from China. At that time it was very difficult to be a Christian there. Seems there isn't quite as much discrimination but still very few missionaries and so very many people that have had a couple of generations of communist indoctrination


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB, I feel the need to correct you. It's, "Get on your mark, get set, snowwww...."


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Friends, please lift my BIL up in prayer. His Dad passed this morning at the age of 89 in comfort and in peace. He loved God and Jesus and is a saved man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> 34th anniversary today. So, DH is taking me out for dinner. Nice end to a nice weekend.
> 
> Also, we finally got our first official wedding picture. I clean up pretty up good even if I do say so myself.


Happy Anniversary. Wonderful looking family. Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, please lift my BIL up in prayer. His Dad passed this morning at the age of 89 in comfort and in peace. He loved God and Jesus and is a saved man.


I'll do that.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, please lift my BIL up in prayer. His Dad passed this morning at the age of 89 in comfort and in peace. He loved God and Jesus and is a saved man.


Praise be to God! We should all pass away at this age & as peacefully!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Praise be to God! We should all pass away at this age & as peacefully!


Agreed! That is how the man felt, as well as my BIL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that.


Will do that. I am so sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Will do that. I am so sorry.


Thanks for your prayers. The family is at complete peace.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for your prayers. The family is at complete peace.


It is a difficult time. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry about your BIL"s lost but praying for the family KGP


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, Yarnie, I love your newsletters - you have such a creative and fun outlook on life.
> 
> BTW: Had the Mayor, JoeyYourMomma, not requested I cut out every white polka dot from the officer's navy uniforms, thereby making them see through, the uniforms would be completed on time!
> 
> Just sayin .


Well you know Mayor Joey your Momma is conservative and always looking for away to save money. That's why we elected her. She fits right into the Righter Villiage as she is always right. :XD: :XD: 
Must say you did a splendid job of it to. It is so creative what you did with the dots too. Now everyone who does not move their cars up when snow comes will be know by how many Polka of Dots they have on their cars. Talk of the town don't you know. Hey you may have started a new decorating idea. 
I can see it now cars with different colored Polka Dots.

Also the graduation picture of snow blower class was wonderful. What a sucessful looking bunch. Can't wait for the snow to come and you doing the sidewalks beside the plow truck. You are really going to be busy with all that and decorating business. Can't wait to see you plow and blow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

KPG, I will be praying for your BIL and family. It is hard to lose a parent no matter how old they are. I am glad his father was a Christian and is now in heaven. That is the ultimate success in life. I will say a prayer for him as well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At Church on Sunday, our message was delivered by the wife of a Medal of Freedom recipient, Dr. Thomas Little. We began our 2013 Mission two week term.
> 
> Libby Little gave the most heartfelt and amazing sermon which we were not able to record nor discuss for the safety of her, her family and those who follow in her outreach program's footsteps. What an incredible story and mission worker!
> 
> ...


You met a Saint didn't you. We find it so hard to tell others about Christ. Then we see and hear about those missionarys who face the world of hate and still do Christ work. Makes me ashamed of myself. May God bless them and send his angels to surround them in their work for the kingdom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.

Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this. 
So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
First place Menards nothing for him. I made a hall, floor wax, pledge, spot cleaner for carpet, potatoe chips for cheap charlie, and one flannel shirt for him, cat litter, and toilet paper on sale cute gift bags for Christmas. Off to Wally World looking for size 19 needles for head band to make for granddaughters. 
No needles,but found a couple of plastic containers for dry cereal, a nice red yarn for one GD's head band, mushroom soup for cheap charlie, chicken and beef broth,and shore lunch cheddar potato soup mix, doing good. Nope he found nothing. So lunch, out Chili yum. Now on to next place looking for magic blower tubie thing. I found nice shirt, new sweater, Christmas cards,cute little sled with snowman and welcome to hang on front door, little glass angel for tree topper. Plus should not have but dove choclate pepermint candy nice scent candle love the smell called Winter Snow. He again found nothing. 
So off to mall I go to Jo-ann's he goes to Sears. Nope no 19 needles, but found yarn put out by Lion Brand for Jo-ann's 70 year anniversary called Heartland but found only two skeins acrylic #4 weight but the colors of grey and golden tan just could not resist will make something of it. Plus new knitting magazines. 
He found nothing but was to go out of town a bit to a shop that may carry it. Guess what it is closed. 
So told him back to town to yarn shop to see if they have needles shop closed but book store open. Oh I say to myself I must go and see if they have any new knitting magazines. Well of course they do. I bought some and even mag's him a couple of chicken ones. 
Then we are heading for home. He has bright idea we go to Mad.City and check Home Depot for blowie tube thing. Wonderful I say I can check Jo-anns there for needles. So he drops me off and he goes to Home Depot. I know that will take a bit for him so I can stroll around and look. Guess what found my needles and what else but the same skeins of yarn I found in other Jo-Ann's. So of course I had to buy them. So now have 4 skeins of each color and same dye lots. GD's are not the type to make things out of expensive yarn as they are at the age of wash and wear not wash and care. Found another knitting magazine. Wonderful news hubby picks me up and he has bought a new blower with gutter attachment on order. Thought I say it was just an attachment needed. Oh no new toy for dear boy. Then my sweetie says to me you meaning me the loveing wife sure spent a lot of money to day. I being the wonderful person I am say to this love of my life. Why yes I did.Then proceed to say to the man I love. I like to spread it around unlike you who spends it in one place. Plus I can't spend it like you do so thought I would make a game of it and guess what you won. 
now of course we still have things we need to get. Over to Vets for cat food. 
Now we started this adventure at 9:15 in the morning it is now going on 4:30 so guess what yes we had to eat out as I was just so tired. Finish eating then on way home stop at food market to pick up milk and coffee rich. I wait he goes in comes out with out milk goes back in gets milk. We are home at last unload car , feed kitty, I was told he is tried but Packer game on. So now I have to because he said so check email to confirm his gutter order.
Now I ask you who won todays contest Yes yes It was I. The victor at last.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.
> 
> Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this.
> So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
> ...


I love your day!!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.
> 
> Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this.
> So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
> ...


TYL...you are just too, too funny. You sound like a local female columnist here, writes about every day things....good on ya'!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.
> 
> Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this.
> So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies to good recipes on topics one Chicken and sausage gumbo also on same site chicken etouffee.

Then Crock pot apple crisp

you may want to check them out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie - the perfect day for you! Glad you won one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a great testimony!
Kirsten Powers is a contributor to USA Today and a columnist for Newsweek/The Daily Beast. She is a Democratic commentator at Fox News.

_Fox News' Highly Reluctant Jesus Follower_

Of all people surprised that I became an evangelical Christian, I'm the most surprised.
Kirsten Powers 10/22/2013 2:21PM

Just seven years ago, if someone had told me that I'd be writing for Christianity Today magazine about how I came to believe in God, I would have laughed out loud. If there was one thing in which I was completely secure, it was that I would never adhere to any religionespecially to evangelical Christianity, which I held in particular contempt.

I grew up in the Episcopal Church in Alaska, but my belief was superficial and flimsy. It was borrowed from my archaeologist father, who was so brilliant he taught himself to speak and read Russian. When I encountered doubt, I would fall back on the fact that he believed.

Leaning on my father's faith got me through high school. But by college it wasn't enough, especially because as I grew older he began to confide in me his own doubts. What little faith I had couldn't withstand this revelation. From my early 20s on, I would waver between atheism and agnosticism, never coming close to considering that God could be real.

After college I worked as an appointee in the Clinton administration from 1992 to 1998. The White House surrounded me with intellectual people who, if they had any deep faith in God, never expressed it. Later, when I moved to New York, where I worked in Democratic politics, my world became aggressively secular. Everyone I knew was politically left-leaning, and my group of friends was overwhelmingly atheist.

I sometimes hear Christians talk about how terrible life must be for atheists. But our lives were not terrible. Life actually seemed pretty wonderful, filled with opportunity and good conversation and privilege. I know now that it was not as wonderful as it could have been. But you don't know what you don't know. How could I have missed something I didn't think existed?

To the extent that I encountered Christians, it was in the news cycle. And inevitably they were saying something about gay people or feminists. I didn't feel I was missing much. So when I began dating a man who was into Jesus, I was not looking for God. In fact, the week before I met him, a friend had asked me if I had any deal breakers in dating. My response: "Just nobody who is religious."
A few months into our relationship, my boyfriend called to say he had something important to talk to me about. I remember exactly where I was sitting in my West Village apartment when he said, "Do you believe Jesus is your Savior?" My stomach sank. I started to panic. Oh no, was my first thought. He's crazy.
When I answered no, he asked, "Do you think you could ever believe it?" He explained that he was at a point in life when he wanted to get married and felt that I could be that person, but he couldn't marry a non-Christian. I said I didn't want to mislead himthat I would never believe in Jesus.

Then he said the magic words for a liberal: "Do you think you could keep an open mind about it?" Well, of course. "I'm very open-minded!" Even though I wasn't at all. I derided Christians as anti-intellectual bigots who were too weak to face the reality that there is no rhyme or reason to the world. I had found this man's church attendance an oddity to overlook, not a point in his favor.
As he talked, I grew conflicted. On the one hand, I was creeped out. On the other hand, I had enormous respect for him. He is smart, educated, and intellectually curious. I remember thinking, What if this is true, and I'm not even willing to consider it?

A few weeks later I went to church with him. I was so clueless about Christianity that I didn't know that some Presbyterians were evangelicals. So when we arrived at the Upper East Side service of Redeemer Presbyterian Church, I was shocked and repelled by what I saw. I was used to the high-church liturgy of my youth. We were meeting in an auditorium with a band playing what I later learned was "praise music." I thought, How am I going to tell him I can never come back?
But then the pastor preached. I was fascinated. I had never heard a pastor talk about the things he did. Tim Keller's sermon was intellectually rigorous, weaving in art and history and philosophy. I decided to come back to hear him again. Soon, hearing Keller speak on Sunday became the highlight of my week. I thought of it as just an interesting lecturenot really church. I just tolerated the rest of it in order to hear him. Any person who is familiar with Keller's preaching knows that he usually brings Jesus in at the end of the sermon to tie his points together. For the first few months, I left feeling frustrated: Why did he have to ruin a perfectly good talk with this Jesus nonsense?

Each week, Keller made the case for Christianity. He also made the case against atheism and agnosticism. He expertly exposed the intellectual weaknesses of a purely secular worldview. I came to realize that even if Christianity wasn't the real thing, neither was atheism.

I began to read the Bible. My boyfriend would pray with me for God to reveal himself to me. After about eight months of going to hear Keller, I concluded that the weight of evidence was on the side of Christianity. But I didn't feel any connection to God, and frankly, I was fine with that. I continued to think that people who talked of hearing from God or experiencing God were either delusional or lying. In my most generous moments, I allowed that they were just imagining things that made them feel good.

Then one night in 2006, on a trip to Taiwan, I woke up in what felt like a strange cross between a dream and reality. Jesus came to me and said, "Here I am." It felt so real. I didn't know what to make of it. I called my boyfriend, but before I had time to tell him about it, he told me he had been praying the night before and felt we were supposed to break up. So we did. Honestly, while I was upset, I was more traumatized by Jesus visiting me.

Completely True
I tried to write off the experience as misfiring synapses, but I couldn't shake it. When I returned to New York a few days later, I was lost. I suddenly felt God everywhere and it was terrifying. More important, it was unwelcome. It felt like an invasion. I started to fear I was going crazy.

I didn't know what to do, so I spoke with writer Eric Metaxas, whom I had met through my boyfriend and who had talked with me quite a bit about God. "You need to be in a Bible study," he said. "And Kathy Keller's Bible study is the one you need to be in." I didn't like the sound of that, but I was desperate. My whole world was imploding. How was I going to tell my family or friends about what had happened? Nobody would understand. I didn't understand. (It says a lot about the family in which I grew up that one of my most pressing concerns was that Christians would try to turn me into a Republican.)

I remember walking into the Bible study. I had a knot in my stomach. In my mind, only weirdoes and zealots went to Bible studies. I don't remember what was said that day. All I know is that when I left, everything had changed. I'll never forget standing outside that apartment on the Upper East Side and saying to myself, "It's true. It's completely true." The world looked entirely different, like a veil had been lifted off it. I had not an iota of doubt. I was filled with indescribable joy.
The horror of the prospect of being a devout Christian crept back in almost immediately. I spent the next few months doing my best to wrestle away from God. It was pointless. Everywhere I turned, there he was. Slowly there was less fear and more joy. The Hound of Heaven had pursued me and caught mewhether I liked it or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks KGP it was an interesting story about someone who finial understand what a real Christian is. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a great testimony!
> Kirsten Powers is a contributor to USA Today and a columnist for Newsweek/The Daily Beast. She is a Democratic commentator at Fox News.
> 
> _Fox News' Highly Reluctant Jesus Follower_
> ...


I read this the other day - isn't it wonderful?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks KGP it was an interesting story about someone who finial understand what a real Christian is. :thumbup:


Yes - Praise God! She is a Democrat who I enjoy hearing her point of view even though I usually don't agree with her - one more saved though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I read this the other day - isn't it wonderful?


Yes - I'm sorry to repeat a story you've already read but love sharing a good testimony.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes - Praise God! She is a Democrat who I enjoy hearing her point of view even though I usually don't agree with her - one more saved though.


Thank you so much for this article. I am so happy to have her for a Sister! Praise Jesus!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.
> 
> Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this.
> So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
> ...


You are such a hoot Yarnie. You are certainly the victor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I knew she wasn't a normal Democrat. I so glad that is the reason.


At least, most of the time, she has a reasoned argument for "her" Dem side. However, I don't agree with her POV 90% of the time.

Good to know she is now a Christian. There is hope! I even see a change in Bob Beckel's POV and think he is becoming closer and closer to the _Right_ side of politic issues. I used to not even like him personally, but he has become more educated on the issues and is beginning to see the truth and light.

The "FOUR" are doing good work on him, presenting facts and arguments, to win him and viewers over to the _Right _ side.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Packers lost 27-20 :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


Try being a Vikings fan. You get used to the disappointment. 
:shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Cracked Out Quiche Recipe I e-mailed yet? I made another one for dinner last night. I think it is sooooo delicious. I couldn't resist and had a piece for lunch today as well.

Try it - you should love it - I do!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone tried the Cracked Out Quiche Recipe I e-mailed yet? I made another one for dinner last night. I think it is sooooo delicious. I couldn't resist and had a piece for lunch today as well.
> 
> Try it - you should love it - I do!


Send it to me. I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Send it to me. I'd love to give it a try.


Done


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone tried the Cracked Out Quiche Recipe I e-mailed yet? I made another one for dinner last night. I think it is sooooo delicious. I couldn't resist and had a piece for lunch today as well.
> 
> Try it - you should love it - I do!


Please send to me..& many thanks!
Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

It is so tough getting old. Here's a video reminder of those things I cannot do any longer. Sigh;

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=A6XUVjK9W4o


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so tough getting old. Here's a video reminder of those things I cannot do any longer. Sigh;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=A6XUVjK9W4o


I'm amazed that you could have done any of those things at any stage of your life!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Please send to me..& many thanks!
> Georgiegirl


 and done!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm amazed that you could have done any of those things at any stage of your life!


Oh, ye, of little faith. Yarnie still does some of these feats with me! :XD: CB and LL have been known to try one or two as well. They just require a tiny bit more practice for perfection.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Send it to me. I'd love to give it a try.


Me too KPG. I'd like the Quiche recipe please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too KPG. I'd like the Quiche recipe please.


 look for it now!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been listening to the news. Once again Obama is proving himself a liar. He told Americans at least 29 times, "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance". Last night he said, "I told you that you could keep your insurance if you had the plan before I (he) signed the healthcare law as long as no change was made to the plan since that time." 

My theory is that Obama is constantly rewriting his own history. If one lie doesn't work, he comes up with another one. What I can't figure out is why the Republicans aren't saying publically, "We threatened to shut down the government to save you (Americans) from the negative effects of Obamacare. We knew what was wrong with the law, and sources told us the website would not work."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been listening to the news. Once again Obama is proving himself a liar. He told Americans at least 29 times, "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance". Last night he said, "I told you that you could keep your insurance if you had the plan before I (he) signed the healthcare law as long as no change was made to the plan since that time."
> 
> My theory is that Obama is constantly rewriting his own history. If one lie doesn't work, he comes up with another one. What I can't figure out is why the Republicans aren't saying publically, "We threatened to shut down the government to save you (Americans) from the negative effects of Obamacare. We knew what was wrong with the law, and sources told us the website would not work."


This country needs to heat up against him.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been listening to the news. Once again Obama is proving himself a liar. He told Americans at least 29 times, "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance". Last night he said, "I told you that you could keep your insurance if you had the plan before I (he) signed the healthcare law as long as no change was made to the plan since that time."
> 
> My theory is that Obama is constantly rewriting his own history. If one lie doesn't work, he comes up with another one. What I can't figure out is why the Republicans aren't saying publically, "We threatened to shut down the government to save you (Americans) from the negative effects of Obamacare. We knew what was wrong with the law, and sources told us the website would not work."


I always liked The Lion King movie and now I will never look at it again in the same way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I always liked The Lion King movie and now I will never look at it again in the same way.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I always liked The Lion King movie and now I will never look at it again in the same way.


 :XD: :thumbup:  :-D Well, I used to love the music, now that is a bad memory ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At least, most of the time, she has a reasoned argument for "her" Dem side. However, I don't agree with her POV 90% of the time.
> 
> Good to know she is now a Christian. There is hope! I even see a change in Bob Beckel's POV and think he is becoming closer and closer to the _Right_ side of politic issues. I used to not even like him personally, but he has become more educated on the issues and is beginning to see the truth and light.
> 
> The "FOUR" are doing good work on him, presenting facts and arguments, to win him and viewers over to the _Right _ side.


I love the five it is neat to hear how they feel and they sure like to rock Bob's mind.
Lately broadcast has lots of interferance in and out here. Any one else having a problem with it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Try being a Vikings fan. You get used to the disappointment.
> :shock:


Oh I always love the viking and packers when they play not into football that much. But do love that and when packers play bears.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Has anyone tried the Cracked Out Quiche Recipe I e-mailed yet? I made another one for dinner last night. I think it is sooooo delicious. I couldn't resist and had a piece for lunch today as well.
> 
> Try it - you should love it - I do!


me 5 or 6th send please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so tough getting old. Here's a video reminder of those things I cannot do any longer. Sigh;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=A6XUVjK9W4o


I can do the last one baby going down the stairs just trip and slide down .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, ye, of little faith. Yarnie still does some of these feats with me! :XD: CB and LL have been known to try one or two as well. They just require a tiny bit more practice for perfection.


yes I can do so many feets but two is enough thank you I mean feet of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been listening to the news. Once again Obama is proving himself a liar. He told Americans at least 29 times, "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance". Last night he said, "I told you that you could keep your insurance if you had the plan before I (he) signed the healthcare law as long as no change was made to the plan since that time."
> 
> My theory is that Obama is constantly rewriting his own history. If one lie doesn't work, he comes up with another one. What I can't figure out is why the Republicans aren't saying publically, "We threatened to shut down the government to save you (Americans) from the negative effects of Obamacare. We knew what was wrong with the law, and sources told us the website would not work."


yes yes yes. He is even better at lying then Nixon or Clinton he makes them look like amateur's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I always liked The Lion King movie and now I will never look at it again in the same way.


Oh my perfect picture . King and lying so true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so tough getting old. Here's a video reminder of those things I cannot do any longer. Sigh;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=A6XUVjK9W4o


I'll bet we could all do the stairs and the end. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

McAuliffe? Really, Virginia? Seriously?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet we could all do the stairs and the end. ?


Nope. I'd manage to break something.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me 5 or 6th send please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> me too, please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can do the last one baby going down the stairs just trip and slide down .


My 2 sons both did it that way. I can just see them in their footy pjs going down the stairs. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To busy here and there. Can't wait for snow and maybe relax.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


can't wait to get it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I want it too. Or did I get it? lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> can't wait to get it.


You should have it by now - sent early this morning. LMK if you cannot print it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want it too. Or did I get it? lol


Oh, you got *it* all right! I think you gave it to me too! I'll re-send now. 

Just ate again for lunch  yum.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you got *it* all right! I think you gave it to me too! I'll re-send now.
> 
> Just ate again for lunch  yum.


Lol


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, ye, of little faith. Yarnie still does some of these feats with me! :XD: CB and LL have been known to try one or two as well. They just require a tiny bit more practice for perfection.


Until the dogs are let out, bull jumping is quite the pass time around here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Until the dogs are let out, bull jumping is quite the pass time around here. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Do you 'run' with the bulls too? It isn't just for Spain anymore. I recently saw American running with the bulls on the news in the US. Maybe in Florida, I've forgotten?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't I get enough exercise with the wind coming from the left today and every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP got it recipe I mean thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been listening to the news. Once again Obama is proving himself a liar. He told Americans at least 29 times, "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance". Last night he said, "I told you that you could keep your insurance if you had the plan before I (he) signed the healthcare law as long as no change was made to the plan since that time."
> 
> My theory is that Obama is constantly rewriting his own history. If one lie doesn't work, he comes up with another one. What I can't figure out is why the Republicans aren't saying publically, "We threatened to shut down the government to save you (Americans) from the negative effects of Obamacare. We knew what was wrong with the law, and sources told us the website would not work."


One Republican Senator did just that in 2009. He outlined what was going to happen and everything he said would happen has happened. Megyn Kelly showed that tape last night on her show and also had him on as a guest. I can't remember his name, sorry.

Obama did not "misspeak". He said what he did, the way he did so he could sell the bill to the American people. Period. He's using the same tactics now as he used after all the other scandals came to a head. He will eventually dismiss this the way he did all the others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to get flu shot not to worry not under OBoycare.

Forgot about getting it and called clinic and got right in no wait no havaing to check on site that is down to see if I can get it. Just same place same Doctors. It's not magic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP got it recipe I mean thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :lol: Do you 'run' with the bulls too? It isn't just for Spain anymore. I recently saw American running with the bulls on the news in the US. Maybe in Florida, I've forgotten?


It was the perfect way to "get the height" on a forward or back flip. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> One Republican Senator did just that in 2009. He outlined what was going to happen and everything he said would happen has happened. Megyn Kelly showed that tape last night on her show and also had him on as a guest. I can't remember his name, sorry.
> 
> Obama did not "misspeak". He said what he did, the way he did so he could sell the bill to the American people. Period. He's using the same tactics now as he used after all the other scandals came to a head. He will eventually dismiss this the way he did all the others.


Yes! I saw that senator too on her show - I think he was from WY. How great was he to predict exactly correctly what would and has now happened with the implementation of Obamacare.

I'm thrilled that Christie was re-elected in NJ (major blue state) and so hopeful knowing that the Gov's race in VA was sooooo close. The Repub lost only by less than 2 points and he had less than have the funds as the Dem. The voters are ticked and all due to the outrage against Obamacare.

The Dems are shaking in their boots and running as fast as they can from defending why they voted for OboCare. A lot too late!

The House, Senate and the WH are in our sights!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the perfect way to "get the height" on a forward or back flip. :lol:


my way is lay flat on skate board and slide under. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> my way is lay flat on skate board and slide under. :roll:


I loved the boy that did that in the video - so funny!

Knowing me, I'd raise my head to see if I cleared the belly of the vehicle and smack my head into the muffler or something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I loved the boy that did that in the video - so funny!
> 
> Knowing me, I'd raise my head to see if I cleared the belly of the vehicle and smack my head into the muffler or something.


I wouldn't have to worry about my head it would be my belly that keeps me from going under the car in the first place.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This was in an email today. Web site is wallbuilders.com
> 
> _Today is a crucial day in American history -- the continuance of public prayer and the public acknowledgment of God is in jeopardy, literally, not figuratively. Today, our friends at the legal group Alliance Defending Freedom are arguing the case Town of Greece v. Galloway before the U. S. Supreme Court. The Court will then decide whether or not public prayer will be allowed to continue in America.
> 
> Please pray for this case today -- and then especially for the next three days. Between now and Monday, the Court Justices will vote and reach their decision as to whether or not to continue permitting public prayer (such as at city councils, school boards, and legislatures), or whether it will now be officially prohibited. Once they make that decision during the next three days, they will then choose which one of them will write the majority and the minority opinions. It may be next June before they publicly announce their decision, but the crucial time is RIGHT NOW!!!_...


Amen!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for telling us Joey will be praying for it and this country.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! I saw that senator too on her show - I think he was from WY. How great was he to predict exactly correctly what would and has now happened with the implementation of Obamacare.
> 
> I'm thrilled that Christie was re-elected in NJ (major blue state) and so hopeful knowing that the Gov's race in VA was sooooo close. The Repub lost only by less than 2 points and he had less than have the funds as the Dem. The voters are ticked and all due to the outrage against Obamacare.
> 
> ...


You're right - he was from Wyoming. Mike Enzi.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for telling us Joey will be praying for it and this country.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right - he was from Wyoming. Mike Enzi.


Yes, that is he - thanks Bonnie. He is a smart cookie - I enjoyed learning about him last night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, that is he - thanks Bonnie. He is a smart cookie - I enjoyed learning about him last night.


You are always welcome to any tidbit of info I may have - or that I may google!  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Friends, please lift my BIL up in prayer. His Dad passed this morning at the age of 89 in comfort and in peace. He loved God and Jesus and is a saved man.


Sorry for you and your family's loss. It sounds like he led a full and rewarding life, but we still miss those we love


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my day started with the usual I need to get from hubby. Last week it was a plastic bagger thing for lawn tractor. Still sitting in garage no leave pick up yet.
> 
> Today it was a leaf blower thing that you can attach to blower and clean those things on roof (gutters) that collect rain and spit water all over lawn. In fall they collect leaves and spit water off any place they can. Of course this was going to be a project finding this.
> So I being the smarty one thought oh adventure time. So off we went to a town up north why because I said so he agreed.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful day, Yarnie; victory is so sweet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so tough getting old. Here's a video reminder of those things I cannot do any longer. Sigh;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=A6XUVjK9W4o


weren't you the adventurous youngster :lol: - glad you survived to join us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A couple of dh's long time friends from Calgary have been visiting for the past few days; hubby was very happy to reconnect with them and I 've now got to know them better. We had a great time. They are now snowbirds on their way down to AZ for the winter and decided to detour to the west coast and visit some of their friends.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't claim this as my own. I received it from a friend, but I agree with it and thought you would appreciate it.

------------

A Prayer For Our Nation and Ourselves

'Heavenly Father, we come before you today to ask your forgiveness and to seek your direction and guidance. We know Your Word says, 'Woe to those who call evil good,' but that is exactly what we have done. We have lost our spiritual equilibrium and reversed our values. We have exploited the poor and called it the lottery. We have rewarded laziness and called it welfare. We have killed our unborn and called it choice. We have shot abortionists and called it justifiable. We have neglected to discipline our children and called it building self esteem. We have abused power and called it politics. We have coveted our neighbor's possessions and called it ambition. We have polluted the air with profanity and pornography and called it freedom of expression. We have ridiculed the time-honored values of our forefathers and called it enlightenment. Search us, Oh God, and know our hearts today; cleanse us from sin and set us free. Amen!'

With the Lord's help, may this prayer sweep over our nation and wholeheartedly become our desire so that we once again can be called 'One nation under God!'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for you and your family's loss. It sounds like he led a full and rewarding life, but we still miss those we love


Thank you WCK. We knew it was coming soon and all were accepting and ready. It is always tough to lose a loved one, but one returned home is always something to celebrate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> weren't you the adventurous youngster :lol: - glad you survived to join us!


Me too. I've yet to end up in the hospital other than an ER visit or two.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't claim this as my own. I received it from a friend, but I agree with it and thought you would appreciate it.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


Love it - and all God's people said, "Amen!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't claim this as my own. I received it from a friend, but I agree with it and thought you would appreciate it.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


thank you for passing this a long. It is true we do as a nation have to admit that we have done all of this and we as Christian have not stood up to the wrong that has been going on in this nation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper news of mom and baby's please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been so tired of late, time change is not helping either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been so tired of late, time change is not helping either.


I'm sorry to hear that Yarnie. In the name of God and his healing hand and great understanding and control, please provide this child of God energy, healing, the joy of life and happiness!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Beautiful just beautiful, I love you and your talent. Blue one on the end please will go with anything I wear, but then I also do wear anything.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper news of mom and baby's please.


She's still pregnant. No appearances yet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful just beautiful, I love you and your talent. Blue one on the end please will go with anything I wear, but then I also do wear anything.


Thanks Yarnie. I realized I made nearly all warm autumn colors, so am working now on purple, red, teal, gray = cool tones. If they don't sell - guess what I can send you for Christmas? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> She's still pregnant. No appearances yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


>


what do you mean she is still pregnant. Oh you mean the daughter in law. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

page three of newest topics

cock pot pumpkin cake recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

free K for 24 hours mini clochette (hat) really pretty pretty posted by pin happy 

check it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Those are pretty. Did you sew on the beads? I see your hand stitching. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are pretty. Did you sew on the beads? I see your hand stitching. :thumbup:


Thank you. Everything, including the beaded trims, are sewn by machine. The beads are all pre-strung on a trim. I have had for years hundreds of yards of beads as I used those like on the blue sash to trim edges of my sister's dining room drapes. I buy my fabrics and notions wholesale so have tons of stuff to use. I finally decided to come up with a way to use a small portion of my beaded trims.

The only hand stitching (that you cannot see - nice try :-D) , is to close the opening used for turning the sash.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Beautiful! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Everything, including the beaded trims, are sewn by machine. The beads are all pre-strung on a trim. I have had for years hundreds of yards of beads as I used those like on the blue sash to trim edges of my sister's dining room drapes. I buy my fabrics and notions wholesale so have tons of stuff to use. I finally decided to come up with a way to use a small portion of my beaded trims.
> 
> The only hand stitching (that you cannot see - nice try :-D) , is to close the opening used for turning the sash.


  I thought it was hand stitching. Pre strung. I thought that but thinking it was hand stitched on. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of dh's long time friends from Calgary have been visiting for the past few days; hubby was very happy to reconnect with them and I 've now got to know them better. We had a great time. They are now snowbirds on their way down to AZ for the winter and decided to detour to the west coast and visit some of their friends.


I was wondering where you were. Nice to meet new friends of Dh's. Nice of them to detour to see you. Hope they have a nice stay in Az. Lot of snow birds there. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Beautiful! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> She's still pregnant. No appearances yet.


Thumper: Know full well what you & your family are going through in anticipation of the birth. My DD was past her due date - the baby was getting bigger & bigger - her doctor admitted her to the hospital & tried every which way to induce labor - EVERY way - tried for 3 days - they put some sort of divice up her to attempt to break her water (guess that's the correct terminology) - still no luck - after the 3 days her doctor told her she could go home & come back in a couple of weeks & it'd probably be the same thing over again - just could not get her to go into the "birthing" mode --- or he told her she could have a C-section that day. She heard a woman in the birthing room next to her moaning & groaning while giving birth - told her doctor "That's it!" Do the C-section today!" Her DH quickly phoned my DH & I - we lived only a few minutes from the hospital - hurridly drove there & as we were walking into her regular hospital room our SIL was hurridly putting on his scrubs & rushing to the delivery room. About 30 minutes later our beautiful, sent from God GS was brought into the room. Oh my! No need telling you other grandparents the joy we all felt - the SIL's parents were also here from Nashville. My daughter said if she was ever pregnant again she'd, for sure, have another C-section - & that's just what she did with our GD. Said she'd much rather have a C than the "other."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought it was hand stitching. Pre strung. I thought that but thinking it was hand stitched on. :thumbup:


Three of these fabrics are microsuede, one a medium-weight knit (the metallic dots), and one brocade (blue). I have to use fabrics with some weight in order to hold the beaded trims that I sew on by machine. :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Three of these fabrics are microsuede, one a medium-weight knit (the metallic dots), and one brocade (blue). I have to use fabrics with some weight in order to hold the beaded trims that I sew on by machine. :lol:


They are beautiful, you have ideas that you have really given alot of thought to and great detail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> They are beautiful, you have ideas that you have really given alot of thought to and great detail.


Thanks Gali. I wish I was that thoughtful! You should see my craft studio - piled to the ceiling with yarn, fabric, notions and paper and patterns and stuff. I rush in, make a sliver of space in which I can work, grab some materials and make something. Then I'll tweak the first one if necessary until I'm satisfied with the style and quality and then I become a factory worker churning out whatever I've created in bulk or until I'm sick of that project so start a new one.

So many materials that will outlast me for decades!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been so tired of late, time change is not helping either.


I recommend napping. Since the time change, I have napped every day, and I am felling much better. I have also cut back my caffeine intake drastically. I had one cup this morning, and that was the first on 5 days.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Really nice KPG. They will se quickly and will be a nice accessory for the holiday season.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Really nice KPG. They will se quickly and will be a nice accessory for the holiday season.


Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


I just saw these today. Beautiful, KPG!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Saw this today. Has anyone else heard a report of Obama being a male prostitute during his teen years? Here is a link with a video of Mia Marie Pope a teenage friend reporting he was a pathological liar and that he prostituted himself for drugs.

http://personalliberty.com/2013/11/07/obamas-pathology-goes-all-the-way-back-to-childhood/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw these today. Beautiful, KPG!


I just posted them today! Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Saw this today. Has anyone else heard a report of Obama being a male prostitute during his teen years? Here is a link with a video of Mia Marie Pope a teenage friend reporting he was a pathological liar and that he prostituted himself for drugs.
> 
> http://personalliberty.com/2013/11/07/obamas-pathology-goes-all-the-way-back-to-childhood/


Yes, I've heard that and other stories before (several years ago).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, I've heard that and other stories before (several years ago).


Do you credit any of it or do you think it is propaganda? I can believe the lying, and Obama himself said he was a drug user, but gay is a new one for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Saw this today. Has anyone else heard a report of Obama being a male prostitute during his teen years? Here is a link with a video of Mia Marie Pope a teenage friend reporting he was a pathological liar and that he prostituted himself for drugs.
> 
> http://personalliberty.com/2013/11/07/obamas-pathology-goes-all-the-way-back-to-childhood/


wow wow that's all I can say. The one picture of him and his leather outfit. Just unbeleiveable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Do you credit any of it or do you think it is propaganda? I can believe the lying, and Obama himself said he was a drug user, but gay is a new one for me.


I've read the words of other authors, not heard interviews or audio. I believed most of what I read as the info was the same from several different sources. Did you hear about the people who went missing and those killed? I'll see if I can find those writings.

ETA: I'll be forwarding them to your personal e-mail addy; not for the eyes of Shemal and "the others" who are all in denial and a stupor anyway. :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've read the words of other authors, not heard interviews or audio. I believed most of what I read as the info was the same from several different sources. Did you hear about the people who went missing and those killed? I'll see if I can find those writings.


Please do--I'm hanging on every word!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Saw this today. Has anyone else heard a report of Obama being a male prostitute during his teen years? Here is a link with a video of Mia Marie Pope a teenage friend reporting he was a pathological liar and that he prostituted himself for drugs.
> 
> http://personalliberty.com/2013/11/07/obamas-pathology-goes-all-the-way-back-to-childhood/


Hum? Very interesting! Do any of you remember the 1962 movie "The Manchurian Candidate?" Does any of this regarding Barry sound familiar?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? Very interesting! Do any of you remember the 1962 movie "The Manchurian Candidate?" Does any of this regarding Barry sound familiar?


I think you are right. The Democrat Senstors and Representatives that will lose their positions in 2014 and 2016 deserve everything they will get. They voted for this fraud. I see Obamacare anger building to a point Obama will be lucky that one of them doesn't take him down. He deserves to be in jail. Unfortunately, the rate increases the Republicans predicted are never going to be corrected. Even when Obamacare is repealed, the insurance companies will never return to the rates we should have experienced for 2014.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't claim this as my own. I received it from a friend, but I agree with it and thought you would appreciate it.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Gorgeous!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't believe it listen to NBC news tonight. Someone must have gotten through to him. 

He sorted apologize to this nation and the trouble the mess he and others in his admin. for OBama Care. The buck stops here. Words I thought I would never hear. 

Wonder if it was because of the press going after him and he knew he had to do something. Nay bet it was the Dem 's at the meeting yesterday at White House. Seem some were very upset and told the press. Naya bet it was the people in this country were fed up with him and he was seeing the results.
He laid a big egg and now he has to set on it to get it to hatch. Want to bet the out come of this????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is because he has been caught lying and everyone knows it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is because he has been caught lying and everyone knows it.


I know but it is so much fun watching him tonight having to admit he did and is going to fix it. Seem worried about his falling in the polls was hoping to see him get into the 20% range myself. Plus the good old you can keep your Doctor and your insurance if you like it. Can't wait to see what he will have to do now to get around this one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a good laugh reading S&O 
Seem they feel we do not care about KGP wrong care more then they will know.

As I know you are reading this MB would suggest you may want to consult a doctor you need it more then any one. After seeing your actions and post I think you have a big problem. So don't worry about KGP and putting your problems on to her what you yourself are having. Get Help lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry just had to have my say would not think of going on their site and posting it as then all ---- would break loose


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deleted what I really wanted to say can pm everyone better that way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He apologized without really apologizing. He said he was sorry so many people lost their insurance and he was going to help them. I don't remember him saying anything about helping them get their lost insurance back.


Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He apologized without really apologizing. He said he was sorry so many people lost their insurance and he was going to help them. I don't remember him saying anything about helping them get their lost insurance back.


I know but coming from him it is like the sky was falling. Even that much was funny to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


bottom he has been there since he started this mess. :XD: :XD: :XD: :x


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't believe it listen to NBC news tonight. Someone must have gotten through to him.
> 
> He sorted apologize to this nation and the trouble the mess he and others in his admin. for OBama Care. The buck stops here. Words I thought I would never hear.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,

How you make my day! I missed the news - we are traveling. He's covering his behind. I wonder what will happen next?..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is because he has been caught lying and everyone knows it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know but it is so much fun watching him tonight having to admit he did and is going to fix it. Seem worried about his falling in the polls was hoping to see him get into the 20% range myself. Plus the good old you can keep your Doctor and your insurance if you like it. Can't wait to see what he will have to do now to get around this one.


He is pathetic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right. It was really hard for him to say it.


he sure was blinking a lot and wondering eyes . Head movement noted. Must have really bother him just sitting still.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a good laugh reading S&O
> Seem they feel we do not care about KGP wrong care more then they will know.
> 
> As I know you are reading this MB would suggest you may want to consult a doctor you need it more then any one. After seeing your actions and post I think you have a big problem. So don't worry about KGP and putting your problems on to her what you yourself are having. Get Help lady.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Deleted what I really wanted to say can pm everyone better tha way.


I did notice that you edited your post...guess you want to keep all that lavicious speculation about Obama's sex life out of sight, hmmm?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


Double entendre noted--not what I'd expect from you, CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did notice that you edited your post...guess you want to keep all that lavicious speculation about Obama's sex life out of sight, hmmm?


susan we stay off your site so why are you coming on ours.

Not as worried about his sex life as you seem to be. Why do you even want to talk about it if you are not????

You ladies brought it up not us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Double entendre noted--not what I'd expect from you, CB.


Susan why are you over here and trying to start trouble. We respected you and the other ladies and do not come on your two sites. How about doing the same in return.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Double entendre noted--not what I'd expect from you, CB.


 I resent what you posted to me. I reread it. I wasn't talking about what you were. Nasty minded. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213426-1.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I resent what you posted to me. I reread it. I wasn't talking about what you were. Nasty minded. :thumbdown:


Oh, I think your subconscious is speaking out loud and clear. Naughty naughty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213426-1.html


Oh CB I love it thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


Snort!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh, I think your subconscious is speaking out loud and clear. Naughty naughty.


You are the one embarrassing yourself. I had to look it up. Shame on you! Go back and see where I said anything about o being gay. You are the one insinuating it not me. Go back to your lair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder why someone would have to go on and on about things that one can't or won't understand then want to accuse others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was just outside some little white things falling from the sky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was just outside some little white things falling from the sky.


Really? We haven't even had a frost yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh we did the other day Sunday . Got up and could see the frost. Then we went out for breakfast and it was really foggy. The leaves had not even started to fall and our driveway was clean came home and drive way full of leaves. They were dropping fast. Like when you have a bad rain storm. In a matter of an hour or two they were thick on the lawn leaves I mean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we did the other day Sunday . Got up and could see the frost. Then we went out for breakfast and it was really foggy. The leaves had not even started to fall and our driveway was clean came home and drive way full of leaves. They were dropping fast. Like when you have a bad rain storm. In a matter of an hour or two they were thick on the lawn leaves I mean.


We have leaves falling like that too. My guys are going deer hunting this weekend. My son is putting my big ferns up just in case we have some cold spells next week. I will put sheets over my mums so I can keep them out longer if it gets cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have leaves falling like that too. My guys are going deer hunting this weekend. My son is putting my big ferns up just in case we have some cold spells next week. I will put sheets over my mums so I can keep them out longer if it gets cold.


Oh that is good of him. I use to cover plants but gave up as by Nov it is a lost cause. 
What do you have the deer meat made up in.
We always had brats and deer sauages made with a bit of ground deer meat and maybe a roast.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is good of him. I use to cover plants but gave up as by Nov it is a lost cause.
> What do you have the deer meat made up in.
> We always had brats and deer sauages made with a bit of ground deer meat and maybe a roast.


Most of the time it is given to some little men down the street from us. Sons keep the tenderloins. They also have it made up into sausage. They make their own jerky too. I am allergic to it so I don't even cook it. They like deersteak on the grill or fried. Both of my sons are good cooks .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Most of the time it is given to some little men down the street from us. Sons keep the tenderloins. They also have it made up into sausage. They make their own jerky too. I am allergic to it so I don't even cook it. They like deersteak on the grill or fried. Both of my sons are good cooks .


that is because they learn from the best of cooks their mom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is because they learn from the best of cooks their mom.


That is sweet. I did let them take turns cooking when they were growing up . But they didn't learn to cook deer meat from me. I gag just thinking about it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did notice that you edited your post...guess you want to keep all that lavicious speculation about Obama's sex life out of sight, hmmm?


Prostituting your body for drugs at 16 with old men is not a sex life Susan. It is shameful behavior, but then, he is a shameful person. He is sick, Narcisstic and amoral. He will be remembered as such in history. His life will be exposed for the travesty it is. The secrets he holds close will be exposed. The shame will be the harm he has done and will continue to do to America, but the next Republican president, who will be elected in 2016 due to Obama's failures will wipe the slime he leaves behind from the ground he walked on and that will be the end of Obama.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Prostituting your body for drugs at 16 with old men is not a sex life Susan. It is shameful behavior, but then, he is a shameful person. He is sick, Narcisstic and amoral. He will be remembered as such in history. His life will be exposed for the travesty it is. The secrets he holds close will be exposed. The shame will be the harm he has done and will continue to do to America, but the next Republican president, who will be elected in 2016 due to Obama's failures will wipe the slime he leaves behind from the ground he walked on and that will be the end of Obama.


BRAVO!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Prostituting your body for drugs at 16 with old men is not a sex life Susan.


In fact I agree with you, KC--but most ultra-conservatives apparently do not. Allegations that Obama was a teenage prostitute inevitably turn up alongside those that claim he's homosexual. Why, even the site you posted a link for has a little gem entitled "Barack Obama--The First Gay President?"

On a more serious note, I'm appalled that you and others view the victims of underage sexploitation as deplorable and degraded. The allegations you make about Obama are absurd--but that doesn't erase the fact that teenage prostitution IS a real problem. So many of these kids are either runaways or throwaways who turn to drugs to escape the dreadful realities of their lives...they should be viewed with compassion and understanding, not condemned as sick and/or immoral.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been so tired of late, time change is not helping either.


So sorry to hear that Yarnie; have to admit that I haven't been sleeping well lately either. I hope you can take a little afternoon nap. How is your Dad doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are the first sixteen of my finished beaded sashes I'm creating for a craft fair I'll be in. I have many more fabrics I'd like to make up but also have other items to create; will see how it goes.


Beautifully done (as usual) KPG; I especially love the blue one


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> In fact I agree with you, KC--but most ultra-conservatives apparently do not. Allegations that Obama was a teenage prostitute inevitably turn up alongside those that claim he's homosexual. Why, even the site you posted a link for has a little gem entitled "Barack Obama--The First Gay President?"
> 
> On a more serious note, I'm appalled that you and others view the victims of underage sexploitation as deplorable and degraded. The allegations you make about Obama are absurd--but that doesn't erase the fact that teenage prostitution IS a real problem. So many of these kids are either runaways or throwaways who turn to drugs to escape the dreadful realities of their lives...they should be viewed with compassion and understanding, not condemned as sick and/or immoral.


If Obama is gay, he is living another lie. He is a married man with children. Lies and more lies. He is not to be pitied for his grasping, lying, taking nature. That is sin and a man that marries and lives a secret life as a homosexual is amoral. I do have pity for a poor boy led by hunger or need to sell his body. I have no pity for selling your body for drugs. There is a difference.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? Very interesting! Do any of you remember the 1962 movie "The Manchurian Candidate?" Does any of this regarding Barry sound familiar?


Georgiegirl, I've been saying that for a long time. I used to say he was the Manchurian Candidate and Raum Emanuel was his mother. But I was wrong, his mother is really Valerie Jared.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is because he has been caught lying and everyone knows it.


I think you're right, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB I love it thanks for posting. :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have leaves falling like that too. My guys are going deer hunting this weekend. My son is putting my big ferns up just in case we have some cold spells next week. I will put sheets over my mums so I can keep them out longer if it gets cold.


It was windy here today, too. The leaves were falling - so beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope everyone got to see Billy Graham on Hannity. I love the 2 that were giving their testimonies about how Jesus came into their lives. The Cross was Awesome. Looks like KGP's horse artist with the driftwood. Did you see the knitting and the yarn shop? hehehh. God is Awesome and thank You Jesus for calling me out into Your Marvelous Light. Great idea of Hannity to have Billy on his show with Franklin . He is a mighty man of God. So is Franklin and Billy's family are a light in a dark world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone got to see Billy Graham on Hannity. I love the 2 that were giving their testimonies about how Jesus came into their lives. The Cross was Awesome. Looks like KGP's horse artist with the driftwood. Did you see the knitting and the yarn shop? hehehh. God is Awesome and thank You Jesus for calling me out into Your Marvelous Light. Great idea of Hannity to have Billy on his show with Franklin . He is a mighty man of God. So is Franklin and Billy's family are a light in a dark world.


Yes, I just watched it. Wasn't it wonderful? What a completely special man Billy Graham is. We've been lucky to be here on this earth with him. I loved the show and thought it was beautifully done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I just watched it. Wasn't it wonderful? What a completely special man Billy Graham is. We've been lucky to be here on this earth with him. I loved the show and thought it was beautifully done.


Yes it was great! I remember when Billy Graham was on TV very month or so growing up. Our whole family would look forward to seeing him . Yes Bon he is a very special man with God's anointing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Never mind it has been taken down. I was trying to post something but it has been removed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

me too watch it and it humbles me to think of what this man has done in his life and how little I have done for the Lord in mine. 

He is truely our blessing to this nation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, I saw Hannity tonight too. I remember well seeing him in Indianapolis in 1980. There were all different denominations there. What a man Billy has been. 

What a discrepancy between Billy and Barrack. The power of personality (and goodness) vs. the personality of power (and deceit). Integrity vs. corruption. Billy was a breath of fresh air after the non-apology of Barrack, which I also saw tonight. Barrack said he was sorry some people lost their insurance, but he didn't apologize for his lies or the poor decisions he has made or the strong-handed way he has handled the monstrosity he has forced on the nation.

Another interesting contrast between the two was the message of real Hope by Billy and the Hope Barrack scammed everyone with that was actully No Hope.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

but always remember KC our hope is not of this earth. obama will have power only as long as the Lord allows.

We know who has the power and the love .

We also know who the destroyer is and we can see some who follow that one.

I am glad he gave me a sound heart and an open mind.
We can see what is evil. Those who follow after evil can not nor will ever understand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> but always remember KC our hope is not of this earth. obama will have power only as long as the Lord allows.
> 
> We know who has the power and the love .
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear that Yarnie; have to admit that I haven't been sleeping well lately either. I hope you can take a little afternoon nap. How is your Dad doing?


Oh I will come around eventual. If Wild Willie the Terrorist climbs on my lap I fall asleep. He is my nap buddy. (He is the cat)

Other wise I am go go go. Plus doesn't help that I go to bed late and get up to early. This clock fall back thing is not what my body says.

Dad is doing alright so far. We got him back on skype so I can check in with him inbetween visit. Plus when weather turns bad and can't get up there will know how he is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone watch Meghyn ? She is really keeping o's feet to the fire on his lying on ocare.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never mind it has been taken down. I was trying to post something but it has been removed.


What what was taken down?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What what was taken down?


It was about a man having a chip inplanted in his arm. In Wy for ocare.http://angrymikeshood.blogspot.com/2013/10/obamacare-mandatory-rfid-chipping-now.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to correct my post as I see someone on other side is worried about spelling again.

Off to bed now was an exciting day to say the least. Who would have believed one could go from evil and lies to love and devotion to Jesus Christ.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone watch Meghyn ? She is really keeping o's feet to the fire on his lying on ocare.


yes she really put some through the fire tonight and boy one of them could not shut up and just kept digging a deeper hole to climb into.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes she really put some through the fire tonight and boy one of them could not shut up and just kept digging a deeper hole to climb into.


I know. heheheh. Good night Yarnie.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have leaves falling like that too. My guys are going deer hunting this weekend. My son is putting my big ferns up just in case we have some cold spells next week. I will put sheets over my mums so I can keep them out longer if it gets cold.


Do you have plans for a weekend to yourself? I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and brothers and their families on Sat. They've had a little snow there and it's been cooler than at home but the forecast is for it to warm up a bit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I will come around eventual. If Wild Willie the Terrorist climbs on my lap I fall asleep. He is my nap buddy. (He is the cat)
> 
> Other wise I am go go go. Plus doesn't help that I go to bed late and get up to early. This clock fall back thing is not what my body says.
> 
> Dad is doing alright so far. We got him back on skype so I can check in with him inbetween visit. Plus when weather turns bad and can't get up there will know how he is doing.


That's true - cuddling with a cat is very relaxing; amazing how they can sleep in the oddest postitions. When Hugo sleeps on his side, the lower back leg is raised about 2 or 3 inches off the floor and he still manages to look comfortable. I could never sleep with my foot in the air


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to correct my post as I see someone on other side is worried about spelling again.
> 
> Off to bed now was an exciting day to say the least. Who would have believed one could go from evil and lies to love and devotion to Jesus Christ.


That is because she has no life

Finally got some leaves up. With the wind blowing more to come. And my nose is so stuffy, but that is okay. Everyone will be in a tizzy this morning when they see the "s" word in the weather forecast for Wednesday. Pretty hilarious


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have plans for a weekend to yourself? I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and brothers and their families on Sat. They've had a little snow there and it's been cooler than at home but the forecast is for it to warm up a bit.


hope you have a safe journey to see you parents and brother and his family. 
Snow saw that last night but didn't stay on ground. Seem this next week it may.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is because she has no life
> 
> Finally got some leaves up. With the wind blowing more to come. And my nose is so stuffy, but that is okay. Everyone will be in a tizzy this morning when they see the "s" word in the weather forecast for Wednesday. Pretty hilarious


Life wonder what they really do myself.

That's the worst part of fall leaves and cleaning them up. Always like the fall and the color of the leaves but clean up and boy my aching back. This year he has done most of it and his aback is the one that aches. 
Our S word is for Wed. too. trading rack for shovel. 
One of us on here is a snow blower wiz now. Wonder if she will make house calls??? :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL are you still spinning yarn. I love your colors. How do you dye them. It has to be a lot of work but beautiful.

KGP when is your show? You must be busy getting ready for it.

CB what are you going to be doing with all the time with the men off hunting.

WCK is your shop busy with Christmas season coming?

Thumper daily report how are mom and babies doing? Is Dad doing o.k. Must be going crazy waiting just like you.

LL hope you got to see news about Obama and his back tracking.

Joey how is weather up there. Have they said anything up there about snow? How is son doing?

SG what are you up too?

Gil love your picture post to funny lady.

KC thanks for the post may explain why he become the man he is. Always wondered if he had problems when young seem he has.

Jayne why aren't you posting here. Hope I didn't do something to upset you. If I did forgive me.

All try to stay out of trouble today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper daily report how are mom and babies doing? Is Dad doing o.k. Must be going crazy waiting just like you.


Nothing new to report. Yes, dad is going nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Nothing new to report. Yes, dad is going nuts.


thanks for up date. You would think I was the grandma the way I keep asking. But really care and glad you let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have plans for a weekend to yourself? I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and brothers and their families on Sat. They've had a little snow there and it's been cooler than at home but the forecast is for it to warm up a bit.


The only plans I have is to clean, knit, not cook, put up the rest of my plants and relax. lol Enjou your visit with your family. Did the mess get all straightened out yet? The will stuff?Take your mittens and hat so you can play in the snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true - cuddling with a cat is very relaxing; amazing how they can sleep in the oddest postitions. When Hugo sleeps on his side, the lower back leg is raised about 2 or 3 inches off the floor and he still manages to look comfortable. I could never sleep with my foot in the air


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is because she has no life
> 
> Finally got some leaves up. With the wind blowing more to come. And my nose is so stuffy, but that is okay. Everyone will be in a tizzy this morning when they see the "s" word in the weather forecast for Wednesday. Pretty hilarious


Why do they do that? Same here. Everyone acts like they are going to die if they don't have bread and milk? I only worry if I have toilet paper for Dh. lol. Candles and yarn for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan why are you over here and trying to start trouble. We respected you and the other ladies and do not come on your two sites. How about doing the same in return.


She is obsessed with us and causing strife. She lives a sorry and pitiful existence. Ignore her, I do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He apologized without really apologizing. He said he was sorry so many people lost their insurance and he was going to help them. I don't remember him saying anything about helping them get their lost insurance back.


I heard him say, I'm sorry you didn't understand the total impact of the lie I told repeatedly.

That is NOT an apology. The guy is done. Hopefully this Congress will appeal or at least re-write the law until we are able to elect a new President who will.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan why are you over here and trying to start trouble. We respected you and the other ladies and do not come on your two sites. How about doing the same in return.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie
> 
> A few flakes last night. Just enough so you could say it was snow. I'll have to scrape car windows if I want to go anywhere today.
> Son is anxious to complete training. I have his insurance papers so he can enroll, when he is eligible. Not as bad as the individual mandate. Since the company is based in Omaha, I have no idea of where the network is. Out of network you pay deductible of $1500 and then 40% of covered charges, if not covered you pay all. Reasonable cost of $30 a week. Good thing he is healthy. It does include prescriptions, but unless the drugs are very expensive the copay is more than Wal-marts prices for generic drugs.


Good news for son!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I resent what you posted to me. I reread it. I wasn't talking about what you were. Nasty minded. :thumbdown:


I call her the "Pig" or Shemal. Both suit ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB I love it thanks for posting. :thumbup:


So sweet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was just outside some little white things falling from the sky.


oh, no!!!!! did it hurt - much?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Prostituting your body for drugs at 16 with old men is not a sex life Susan. It is shameful behavior, but then, he is a shameful person. He is sick, Narcisstic and amoral. He will be remembered as such in history. His life will be exposed for the travesty it is. The secrets he holds close will be exposed. The shame will be the harm he has done and will continue to do to America, but the next Republican president, who will be elected in 2016 due to Obama's failures will wipe the slime he leaves behind from the ground he walked on and that will be the end of Obama.


I agree. Except his secrets haven't been secret for some time now. There is already so much about him out there for everyone to know. I couldn't care less - he is as you described.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautifully done (as usual) KPG; I especially love the blue one


Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.

So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.

I think I should ask the ladies of this thread for your feedback.

Are you all game? There just might be something in it for you all too! :-D (yes - that is a bribe!)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I just watched it also. What impressed me was the statement that when the 3 began they decided they would keep their lives clean. They would not do anything to hurt their image, like being alone with a woman. One thing that has taken men down.
> 
> Sixty years of preaching. What a choir will be rejoicing when his Heavenly Father takes him home.


 :thumbup: I missed it - hopefully it will be repeated.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> but always remember KC our hope is not of this earth. obama will have power only as long as the Lord allows.
> 
> We know who has the power and the love .
> 
> ...


Yeah, Yarnie! You'll have a great mansion in Heaven. I hope I'll be in the neighborhood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


Purple and teal are my favorite colors to wear. Also anything green. Not much into blues except navy. Ivory is good or taupe and of course black with some silver or gold is good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone watch Meghyn ? She is really keeping o's feet to the fire on his lying on ocare.


I did! Megan is doing a fine job and good reporting. She keeps it fair and balanced but certainly does not back down to anyone.

Love her new show. She certainly has had lots of negative reports on Obama to cover recently. :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


I'm game! Personally, I liked the maroony/dark pinkish one on the opposite end of the blue one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Life wonder what they really do myself.
> 
> That's the worst part of fall leaves and cleaning them up. Always like the fall and the color of the leaves but clean up and boy my aching back. This year he has done most of it and his aback is the one that aches.
> Our S word is for Wed. too. trading rack for shovel.
> One of us on here is a snow blower wiz now. Wonder if she will make house calls??? :roll: :shock:


I hope I'm a snow blower wiz  remains to be proven! I definitely make house calls but only when the weather is calm. I'll schedule you for Thursday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did! Megan is doing a fine job and good reporting. She keeps it fair and balanced but certainly does not back down to anyone.
> 
> Love her new show. She certainly has had lots of negative reports on Obama to cover recently. :-D


At first I didn't like her being on at night but now I love it. Yes she is going to get the truth out. She is very balanced. I like that about her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is because she has no life
> 
> Finally got some leaves up. With the wind blowing more to come. And my nose is so stuffy, but that is okay. Everyone will be in a tizzy this morning when they see the "s" word in the weather forecast for Wednesday. Pretty hilarious


Hey, LTL - missed hearing from you. Glad you're doing OK!

We will be doing leaves again this weekend. I'm heading to pick up my two serviced sewing machines. Now, I'll be the mother to three babies. What was I thinking  triplets!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP when is your show? You must be busy getting ready for it.
> 
> December 7th. I'm like a factory, sewing every day .
> You amaze me to remember each person's issues. That is why you are our social reporter - a great one at that!
> ...


Ditto - luv you girl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Purple and teal are my favorite colors to wear. Also anything green. Not much into blues except navy. Ivory is good or taupe and of course black with some silver or gold is good.


Thanks CB. I think I'll post the items I make or plan to make and have you ladies help me choose your favorites. Then we'll have to see if you all have good taste and if my customers buy what y'all decided are the best!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm game! Personally, I liked the maroony/dark pinkish one on the opposite end of the blue one.


Thanks. In person that is my favorite so far as well. It is actually cranberry with black and copper metallic print on microsuede. I'm keeping notes ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brr it`s really cold here in the mountains of WV today. No snow thankfully, but cold enough for me to start a pot of split pea and ham soup.
I`m knitting now and trying to knit fast to warm my hands up. It`s scary to think it`s Christmas next month and I still have 2 afghans to finish, and a baby afgan to finish by January.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brr it`s really cold here in the mountains of WV today. No snow thankfully, but cold enough for me to start a pot of split pea and ham soup.
> I`m knitting now and trying to knit fast to warm my hands up. It`s scary to think it`s Christmas next month and I still have 2 afghans to finish, and a baby afgan to finish by January.


Hey glad to see you you have been missing in action here. or action is missing. Or missing all the action . Take your pick.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we know he will get to the bottom of it. :shock: :roll:


Just like he did with the IRS scandal and Fast and furious. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


Count me in. I can be bribed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

KPG, I'd be happy to serve on your review board. I love your scarves. I might like to buy a couple. I like berry colors (raspberry, grape, mauve) and might like a black one. Let me know what you have. I'd love to review your colors. My DD1 likes pinks and white. I might want one for her too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


yes yes yes yes yes yea yea
Oh teal


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey glad to see you you have been missing in action here. or action is missing. Or missing all the action . Take your pick.


Thank you Yarny. I`ve been busy knitting, but I`ve been taking care of my kitty Otis too. He went into the woods and got himself caught on some burrs. He was so covered in them, that his tail was bent double. It has taken me 4 days to pick the burrs out one by one. I lost count at 30. He is a long haired cat, so those burrs were deeply imbedded. The poor guy was a mess. What I couldn`t pull out, I had to cut out. His bushy tail isn`t so bushy anymore.
Thankfully now they`re all gone and he`s snoozing contentedly on the couch after a good meal. Hubby went out in the woods and all along our property with the weed wacker intending to cut them all down. But he couldn`t find any.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies - just wanted to tell you I didn't care for the Cheeseburger Soup as leftovers. Hubby did, not me. I won't make it again, so you may all want to toss the recipe unless it sounds really pleasing to you.

I've changed my mind from "good enough" to not a keeper! 

Gotta run but just thought about this since it was awhile ago I tried some leftovers.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

KPG, I would be happy to give you feedback.No bribery<sp? needed. A shiny silver sash/scarf may sell well for the holiday season, maybe clear beading or grays and black beading. Pink sells no matter what the season, also winter white. I love all the colors you presented in your earlier post, usually your first color thought is the right one,you have showed that in your work. Looking forward to seeing more of everyones work. You are all such great knitters, carvers, creative seamstress, gardeners and cooks. I'm headed upstairs to my woman cave, taking a long bubble bath.Talk Later My Friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just like he did with the IRS scandal and Fast and furious. I won't hold my breath.


Don't forget about Benghazi too. Me either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just like he did with the IRS scandal and Fast and furious. I won't hold my breath.


What didn't any one tell you he has already bottom out. Or is it bottoms up. either way it is not a pretty picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Yarny. I`ve been busy knitting, but I`ve been taking care of my kitty Otis too. He went into the woods and got himself caught on some burrs. He was so covered in them, that his tail was bent double. It has taken me 4 days to pick the burrs out one by one. I lost count at 30. He is a long haired cat, so those burrs were deeply imbedded. The poor guy was a mess. What I couldn`t pull out, I had to cut out. His bushy tail isn`t so bushy anymore.
> Thankfully now they`re all gone and he`s snoozing contentedly on the couch after a good meal. Hubby went out in the woods and all along our property with the weed wacker intending to cut them all down. But he couldn`t find any.


Wild Willie is a long hair too. He is an indoor cat though. We live to close to roads, but just feel it safer to keep indoor. 
He is a norweign Cat he talks all the time. He loves to be brush he motor goes into high purrs when he is brush.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK what are the yarn fall colors this year. New york fashion shows were showing lots of gold gray and black, oranges too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today I went to town for a couple of hours. Came home put up groceries. Made an apple pie, triple batch of homemade rolls , sausage and beans. Got the crew off to the woods. This is what I am doing right now. http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/10/20/man-with-awesome-dance-moves-will-amaze-you/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I went to town for a couple of hours. Came home put up groceries. Made an apple pie, triple batch of homemade rolls , sausage and beans. Got the crew off to the woods. This is what I am doing right now. http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/10/20/man-with-awesome-dance-moves-will-amaze-you/


Wow! You were busy, and you did a lit more todsy than i did. i was mostly knitting. If you can dance like that, you must be very talented. Love the dance moves. Cute young man too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wow! You were busy, and you did a lit more todsy than i did. i was mostly knitting. If you can dance like that, you must be very talented. Love the dance moves. Cute young man too.


I loved the dance moves too. :XD: Got settled in my chair to relax and knit. Couldn't find my knitting. Found out the boys took the blankets I washed for them and my knitting must have been under the blankets. Sooooo my shawl is at deer camp. I have to laugh but am mad and upset at the same time. :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved the dance moves too. :XD: Got settled in my chair to relax and knit. Couldn't find my knitting. Found out the boys took the blankets I washed for them and my knitting must have been under the blankets. Sooooo my shawl is at deer camp. I have to laugh but am mad and upset at the same time. :shock: :roll: :!:


I would be unhappy too if someone took my knitting. My solution (which would teach them to be more careful) would be to go shopping for yarn, and I'd buy a lot of yarn. Believe me, my husband would make sure my knitting wasn't taken the next time. My boys could care less.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I would be unhappy too if someone took my knitting. My solution (which would teach them to be more careful) would be to go shopping for yarn, and I'd buy a lot of yarn. Believe me, my husband would make sure my knitting wasn't taken the next time. My boys could care less.


Knit Crazy I will just have to do that or maybe start another project from the yarn I bought this week. :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit Crazy I will just have to do that or maybe start another project from the yarn I bought this week. :wink:


Oh no! Your men need a lesson not to mess with your knitting. If I lived near you, we'd definitely go shopping. You probably need more needles too. Trust me, CB, this is a Win-Win situation for you. No messing with your knitting in the future or more yarn - how can you lose?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh no! Your men need a lesson not to mess with your knitting. If I lived near you, we'd definitely go shopping. You probably need more needles too. Trust me, CB, this is a Win-Win situation for you. No messing with your knitting in the future or more yarn - how can you lose?


I know they will learn a lesson tonight when I talk to them. lol I can turn it around for good.  ;-) :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The only plans I have is to clean, knit, not cook, put up the rest of my plants and relax. lol Enjou your visit with your family. Did the mess get all straightened out yet? The will stuff?Take your mittens and hat so you can play in the snow.


If you took "clean" off your list, it would be perfect :lol:

The final legal documents haven't all been signed yet, but we did reach an agreement. He finally seemed to realize he was spending a fortune on legal bills without anything to back up his claims. The bad part is that we had huge legal bills too. But it will soon all be behind us and my parents are very happy to have it settled. Thanks for all your prayers and concern


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


Love looking at your projects and more than happy to put my 2 cents in. Between us you should get a good cross section of tastes and styles


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you took "clean" off your list, it would be perfect :lol:
> 
> The final legal documents haven't all been signed yet, but we did reach an agreement. He finally seemed to realize he was spending a fortune on legal bills without anything to back up his claims. The bad part is that we had huge legal bills too. But it will soon all be behind us and my parents are very happy to have it settled. Thanks for all your prayers and concern


Well I didn't want to put clean on my list. But it is a need to . I am so happy to hear all of the legal stuff is almost over. I hope your nephew will have a clear head and clean heart now. You and your family can go forward. Thanks for sharing the news. XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Brr it`s really cold here in the mountains of WV today. No snow thankfully, but cold enough for me to start a pot of split pea and ham soup.
> I`m knitting now and trying to knit fast to warm my hands up. It`s scary to think it`s Christmas next month and I still have 2 afghans to finish, and a baby afgan to finish by January.


The pressure is on; I can't believe how quickly the days are disappearing. If it comes right down to it, could you wrap an unfiinished afghan?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Yarny. I`ve been busy knitting, but I`ve been taking care of my kitty Otis too. He went into the woods and got himself caught on some burrs. He was so covered in them, that his tail was bent double. It has taken me 4 days to pick the burrs out one by one. I lost count at 30. He is a long haired cat, so those burrs were deeply imbedded. The poor guy was a mess. What I couldn`t pull out, I had to cut out. His bushy tail isn`t so bushy anymore.
> Thankfully now they`re all gone and he`s snoozing contentedly on the couch after a good meal. Hubby went out in the woods and all along our property with the weed wacker intending to cut them all down. But he couldn`t find any.


Poor Otis, I bet he's relieved to be comfy on the couch. Charlie used to get burrs in his hair too and I'd pick and brush them out. He was always so good natured about it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> KPG, I would be happy to give you feedback.No bribery<sp? needed. A shiny silver sash/scarf may sell well for the holiday season, maybe clear beading or grays and black beading. Pink sells no matter what the season, also winter white. I love all the colors you presented in your earlier post, usually your first color thought is the right one,you have showed that in your work. Looking forward to seeing more of everyones work. You are all such great knitters, carvers, creative seamstress, gardeners and cooks. I'm headed upstairs to my woman cave, taking a long bubble bath.Talk Later My Friends.


Hope you enjoyed your soak. A nice bubble bath with a good book is a major treat for me (I've been known to spend 3 hours soaking


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK what are the yarn fall colors this year. New york fashion shows were showing lots of gold gray and black, oranges too.


Black, gray and white are still classics. Gold, russet and citrus tones are also very popular with the new yarns for this winter (not my favourites though) along with teal and red family (which I like much better). The slight colour variations in heather effect also still very popular. What are you working on Yarnie? Did you ever try out your electric ball winder?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I went to town for a couple of hours. Came home put up groceries. Made an apple pie, triple batch of homemade rolls , sausage and beans. Got the crew off to the woods. This is what I am doing right now. http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/10/20/man-with-awesome-dance-moves-will-amaze-you/


 :lol: Yarnie had you pegged with your dance studio in the Righter's Village; you gave yourself a good workout!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved the dance moves too. :XD: Got settled in my chair to relax and knit. Couldn't find my knitting. Found out the boys took the blankets I washed for them and my knitting must have been under the blankets. Sooooo my shawl is at deer camp. I have to laugh but am mad and upset at the same time. :shock: :roll: :!:


 :shock: I hope it returns safe and sound. A few years ago a customer came in to restock needles and yarn - she had put all her zip lock bags into a big green garbage bag when packing to move and her son thought it was garbage :!: (good thing it was her son and not her hubby!)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I didn't want to put clean on my list. But it is a need to . I am so happy to hear all of the legal stuff is almost over. I hope your nephew will have a clear head and clean heart now. You and your family can go forward. Thanks for sharing the news. XXX


I am so happy that things are working out for your family. During my daughter's divorce she kept telling me she disliked lawyers, even hers. She said every time her lawyer called her she heard a great sucking sound and the thing being sucked up was her money.

Now your family will have peace. That's a blessing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I didn't want to put clean on my list. But it is a need to . I am so happy to hear all of the legal stuff is almost over. I hope your nephew will have a clear head and clean heart now. You and your family can go forward. Thanks for sharing the news. XXX


Your right - sometimes the cleaning can't be put off any longer. We did a major clean last weekend to get ready for dh's friends arrival


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so happy that things are working out for your family. During my daughter's divorce she kept telling me she disliked lawyers, even hers. She said every time her lawyer called her she heard a great sucking sound and the thing being sucked up was her money.
> 
> Now your family will have peace. That's a blessing.


Thanks KC - it is a relief. My parents can finally grieve for my brother without the immediate mental connection to the legal problems caused by his son.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The pressure is on; I can't believe how quickly the days are disappearing. If it comes right down to it, could you wrap an unfiinished afghan?


Absolutely, I do it all the time. The family doesn't even blink an eye either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Ladies - just wanted to tell you I didn't care for the Cheeseburger Soup as leftovers. Hubby did, not me. I won't make it again, so you may all want to toss the recipe unless it sounds really pleasing to you.
> 
> I've changed my mind from "good enough" to not a keeper!
> 
> Gotta run but just thought about this since it was awhile ago I tried some leftovers.


Thanks for information. Wonder if it was because of cheese? Oh well will still make it just less if that is possible, still havn"t got the hang of cooking for two .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I went to town for a couple of hours. Came home put up groceries. Made an apple pie, triple batch of homemade rolls , sausage and beans. Got the crew off to the woods. This is what I am doing right now. http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/10/20/man-with-awesome-dance-moves-will-amaze-you/


Hope when you were through with dance you made it to the ER. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved the dance moves too. :XD: Got settled in my chair to relax and knit. Couldn't find my knitting. Found out the boys took the blankets I washed for them and my knitting must have been under the blankets. Sooooo my shawl is at deer camp. I have to laugh but am mad and upset at the same time. :shock: :roll: :!:


you were to busy you got a lot done. Just start dancing again. So you won't even remember Shawl. Oh the pain of it all. Meaning dancing . :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you took "clean" off your list, it would be perfect :lol:
> 
> The final legal documents haven't all been signed yet, but we did reach an agreement. He finally seemed to realize he was spending a fortune on legal bills without anything to back up his claims. The bad part is that we had huge legal bills too. But it will soon all be behind us and my parents are very happy to have it settled. Thanks for all your prayers and concern


That is good to hear WCK . Not the legal bills but that he finial has seem that it was leading no where. Glad that your parents have peace now. It must of hurt them too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Black, gray and white are still classics. Gold, russet and citrus tones are also very popular with the new yarns for this winter (not my favourites though) along with teal and red family (which I like much better). The slight colour variations in heather effect also still very popular. What are you working on Yarnie? Did you ever try out your electric ball winder?


Finish shug for other daughter in law bulky head band for G.daughter #1. 
Have not used ball winder yet. Have not taken out yarns that are wools more expensive yarns. Made wool vest for # 2 daughter in law. But use the acrylic's for rest of gifts. The rest of the clan are not the take care of expensive yarn. More like wash and wear.
Saw a lot of white too on video for New York fashion week. Seem spring and summer of 14 will be a carry over from this fall too.
Always find it interesting what colors and styles are in play for next season. Use to follow it to the letter. Now to old to care if I follow it or not. Just glad to get up in the morning and able to get dress. :roll:

KGP no need for sending out anything for my opinion, just happy to see what you are making.
I love purple and lite orange together nuts yes but it is pretty together. I love red pink and aqua. Aqua favorite of late. 
Love your colors really. Don't go by what I like as not a fashionista any more. Comfort and warm my chose now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Fell asleep in chair last night watching TV. So what do I do up before sun raise this morning. But most of work done well most of what I am going to do. 

Since it was mention on another site how we are such nice ladies with all we do and share recipes. Think KGP has it right email recipes as then they won't have to worry about that. Also must remember to just be nasty as we can be as it seem that is impression we give out. Not very nice at all. Also please hold back on Charity work not nice. 
Thumper will now PM you about grandma thing. Would really appreciate all of you talking about sex and being nasty too and do this to all who come on here. We really must live up to the standards that have been implied about us. Please please try to live up to this standard we have many many examples on other topics to follow. Lets get out there and call each other crowning glories, and talk about how brilliant we are, and everything of importance like nasty names for others, posting nasty names, and making jokes about it. Swearing but in a nice way, Make sure you learn how to make fun of others that is important. Also please reframe from trying to be nice and having fair exchange with any who may come on this site. 
I know together we can all get down in the mud and sling trash talk. 
So come on ladies lets be an example for all who love to read our site

Just Stop being Nice do you hear me.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Add on: Sorry about that this is the most important one of all. It is just brilliant.

Change user name. For a bit post on other topic, then when you get sick of that please come back on and feel free to go off again on tanget. Also remember to post on original user name ever once an a while so no one will catch on. 
this is of major importance.

Also make sure you use the report you for anything you think of as insulting even if it is not.
:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope when you were through with dance you made it to the ER. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today I went to town for a couple of hours. Came home put up groceries. Made an apple pie, triple batch of homemade rolls , sausage and beans. Got the crew off to the woods. This is what I am doing right now. http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/10/20/man-with-awesome-dance-moves-will-amaze-you/


That was enjoyable. Just think one does not have to constantly grab ones crotch to dance. Thanks CB, now keep watching him and relax, right after you send over some of your apple pie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The pressure is on; I can't believe how quickly the days are disappearing. If it comes right down to it, could you wrap an unfiinished afghan?


WCK, you can wrap an IOU for the afghan, perhaps with a picture. Also enclose some chocolate, that always makes the wait so much easier.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, you can wrap an IOU for the afghan, perhaps with a picture. Also enclose some chocolate, that always makes the wait so much easier.


We were once on vacation out-of-the-country..we flew there....it was my DD's birthday while we were away from home. We NEVER take much "stuff" with us when we travel...very small suitcase....anyway, I'd bought my DD some "special" shoes he'd been wanting....so I took a photo of them & wrapped the photo up in a pretty, little package. He loved it! Sure saved space in our suitcases.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That was enjoyable. Just think one does not have to constantly grab ones crotch to dance. Thanks CB, now keep watching him and relax, right after you send over some of your apple pie.


I'll dance on over and bring your pie. :XD: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

break time bedroom almost done getting rid of things. Should be last of it today. Everything must go. Except hubby's pigeon books there worth money he says.I say you don't raise pigeons any more no need for them. I got rid of books paints carving mag. and still have closet shelf to do.

Accident on corner but the house again. Usual two to five a year. Gotten so know the sound now. Older man ran stop sign hit lady in truck on drivers door she couldn't get out neither were hurt bad but still not a fun way to spend day.

Waiting for tow truck to pick up car and truck. three police cars,ambulance, and big fire truck. We have the best in this villiage when it comes to things like this.I know they were here for me when I needed them.

Sun out not so cold yea. Off again break over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did it one room done. Hubby got rid of pipe rack. He does not know it be he got rid of more that was on the shelf in closet.Bet he never knows it either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did it one room done. Hubby got rid of pipe rack. He does not know it be he got rid of more that was on the shelf in closet.Bet he never knows it either.


Shhh I won't tell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Fell asleep in chair last night watching TV. So what do I do up before sun raise this morning. But most of work done well most of what I am going to do.
> 
> Since it was mention on another site how we are such nice ladies with all we do and share recipes. Think KGP has it right email recipes as then they won't have to worry about that. Also must remember to just be nasty as we can be as it seem that is impression we give out. Not very nice at all. Also please hold back on Charity work not nice.
> Thumper will now PM you about grandma thing. Would really appreciate all of you talking about sex and being nasty too and do this to all who come on here. We really must live up to the standards that have been implied about us. Please please try to live up to this standard we have many many examples on other topics to follow. Lets get out there and call each other crowning glories, and talk about how brilliant we are, and everything of importance like nasty names for others, posting nasty names, and making jokes about it. Swearing but in a nice way, Make sure you learn how to make fun of others that is important. Also please reframe from trying to be nice and having fair exchange with any who may come on this site.
> ...


You've got them pegged Yarnie - they hardly ever post on their own threads; their current pages have been open for months without much activity -- don't seem to have much of anything good or interesting to share with each other. And the political threads are just a place for them to be rude and obnoxious. Some of them are even getting a reputation for being nasty and rude in other threads. I'm very glad to be here with my friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, you can wrap an IOU for the afghan, perhaps with a picture. Also enclose some chocolate, that always makes the wait so much easier.


I've wrapped partially finished projects but haven't sweetened the deal before - great tip; thanks Solo


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did it one room done. Hubby got rid of pipe rack. He does not know it be he got rid of more that was on the shelf in closet.Bet he never knows it either.


 :evil: hubby has done that to me! Sometimes I notice after a few weeks or months, but probably more that I've never noticed missing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Arrived in Edmonton late this morning to more fresh snow; continued blowing on and off thru the day. My parents new apartment is quite nice and they've made good use of the space, squeezing in quite a bit of their "stuff" even though it seems that they gave so much away. The building has a nice little gym, library, games room

We're all going out for a late brunch tomorrow; looking forward to it - it's been quite a long time since we were all together at the same time


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got them pegged Yarnie - they hardly ever post on their own threads; their current pages have been open for months without much activity -- don't seem to have much of anything good or interesting to share with each other. And the political threads are just a place for them to be rude and obnoxious. Some of them are even getting a reputation for being nasty and rude in other threads. I'm very glad to be here with my friends


Yes, I've noticed that as well. The leopards can't change their spots and others besides us have notice as well.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Arrived in Edmonton late this morning to more fresh snow; continued blowing on and off thru the day. My parents new apartment is quite nice and they've made good use of the space, squeezing in quite a bit of their "stuff" even though it seems that they gave so much away. The building has a nice little gym, library, games room
> 
> We're all going out for a late brunch tomorrow; looking forward to it - it's been quite a long time since we were all together at the same time


Have a good time! Blessings to your parents' new home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Have a good time! Blessings to your parents' new home.


Blessings from me, too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Arrived in Edmonton late this morning to more fresh snow; continued blowing on and off thru the day. My parents new apartment is quite nice and they've made good use of the space, squeezing in quite a bit of their "stuff" even though it seems that they gave so much away. The building has a nice little gym, library, games room
> 
> We're all going out for a late brunch tomorrow; looking forward to it - it's been quite a long time since we were all together at the same time


I am glad to hear that your parents have settled in so happily. That will be such a relief for them and you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so happy to hear that WCK. It must make you feel better that they are settled and in a good place. Snow yuck, don't know why but am not looking forward to it this year. 
I get to shovel walk ways. 

Looking out window at pampas grass it is so lovely to watch the fluffy things when wind blows. Hubby usual cuts them down in fall. Hasn't done it yet, so get to enjoy it. All summer birds have gone.But chickadees and sparrows and nuthatchers still singing away. Saw something unusal today blue skies, and puffy white clouds. Seem few and far between lately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Arrived in Edmonton late this morning to more fresh snow; continued blowing on and off thru the day. My parents new apartment is quite nice and they've made good use of the space, squeezing in quite a bit of their "stuff" even though it seems that they gave so much away. The building has a nice little gym, library, games room
> 
> We're all going out for a late brunch tomorrow; looking forward to it - it's been quite a long time since we were all together at the same time


Your parents apartment sounds great! A lot for them to do. Enjoy your time with the family and take care in the snow. We are happy you are among friends too. Just think out of the whole world God brought us all together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a hat I posted on KP. Everyone is excited about the built in ear warmers. If you didn't see it here is it. I can't seem to find the pattern tho.Guess I will have to make it watching the video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOFbhZ4z7A&feature=share&list=PL9404AA6E23C289C7


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your parents apartment sounds great! A lot for them to do. Enjoy your time with the family and take care in the snow. We are happy you are among friends too. Just think out of the whole world God brought us all together.


CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


Wouldn't that be great to meet on earth but eternity together is even better!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes and if I ge there first will be welcoming all of you. If you all get there first watch for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


Ah that is such a nice thought. and yes we are blessed to have met on this site. Nice to be able to just post and enjoy each other. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a hat I posted on KP. Everyone is excited about the built in ear warmers. If you didn't see it here is it. I can't seem to find the pattern tho.Guess I will have to make it watching the video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOFbhZ4z7A&feature=share&list=PL9404AA6E23C289C7


What a brilliant idea. And while watching I can pause the video and write the pattern down from there.
Thank you Bumpy, that`s a great video. I`m going to subscribe to her other videos too.
You are all blessings to me. It`s a true honour to know you all
♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What a brilliant idea. And while watching I can pause the video and write the pattern down from there.
> Thank you Bumpy, that`s a great video. I`m going to subscribe to her other videos too.
> You are all blessings to me. It`s a true honour to know you all
> ♥♥


Same here Wendy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea

patterns on this site. Thanks CB


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


Just last night I was talking from Tennessee to my cousin in Canada. Got to talking about my favorite Aunt Julie. I knew her quite well....she & I traveled together ALL over Peru & Bolivia..then in the Florida Keys. She was my official-for-real "Auntie Mame". Anyway, my cousin had never met her (our mutual aunt). I told him he missed 1 of the better things in life...but...we'd all meet, greet & love each other when we're in heaven. What a blessed thought!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got them pegged Yarnie - they hardly ever post on their own threads; their current pages have been open for months without much activity -- don't seem to have much of anything good or interesting to share with each other. And the political threads are just a place for them to be rude and obnoxious. Some of them are even getting a reputation for being nasty and rude in other threads. I'm very glad to be here with my friends


WCK, I really think the libs can't be nice to each other for any length of time. That's the reason their threads get little "action". They use the S&O thread and the other Obamacare thread to insult and belittle others, then they can go back to their liberal threads and pretend to be nice and care about one another. If we all stopped posting on those threads, they would be lost.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Arrived in Edmonton late this morning to more fresh snow; continued blowing on and off thru the day. My parents new apartment is quite nice and they've made good use of the space, squeezing in quite a bit of their "stuff" even though it seems that they gave so much away. The building has a nice little gym, library, games room
> 
> We're all going out for a late brunch tomorrow; looking forward to it - it's been quite a long time since we were all together at the same time


Sounds like you will have a nice visit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


It would be nice now. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, you are so right. I think God guided us to each other. It is so nice to have friends you know wish blessings on each other. I wish we could meet at some point face-to-face, but maybe it will be in heaven.


It would be nice now. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news my shawl was delivered back from the deer camp . My gs brought it to me today. More good news for me . I finished my youngest gs's alligator. All things work for good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Great! I bet it is a good feeling to have the alligator done.


yes and now she can finish shawl and start new project. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good news on the home front here.

New Chicken who we have had since last spring who have a new coop and all the food they could want. 

Well we have not had one egg from them until yesterday and one egg today.

They do not know how lucky their are. I kept telling love of my life. They are big enough now stew pot and roasting pan sounds good. They luck out, but Chickens do not lay that many eggs in fall and winter because of cold and less sun. So now they or one of them decided it time to lay egg. 
They don't know who close they came to being chicken dinner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Great! I bet it is a good feeling to have the alligator done.


Started it in April. Wasn't fun. Did you find your lost yarn and needles?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good news on the home front here.
> 
> New Chicken who we have had since last spring who have a new coop and all the food they could want.
> 
> ...


Lol Lucky for them. You must have scared it out of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, I have not been looking very hard. I have another set of crochet hooks, and plenty of yarn. LOL Then I an busy taking classes. All day last Saturday, then all day on Monday and Tuesday, then another one next Saturday. Then about 4 more on the internet. I will start working on Nov 27,2013, 1 or 2 days a week. The IRS will not accept tax returns until Feb 4th (last I heard). 3 weeks later than normal
> 
> On Saturday I was able to knit most of a hat and still take an active role in class discussion. I will take knitting with me tomorrow, but it is a different type of class, more formal, I don't know how much I will get done.
> 
> One good thing, my daughter will be with me, Mon and Tues.


Oh I forgot it is getting that time of the year for you. Great news you will have dd with you. Strange for the 3 week delay. Had not heard that. How close are you to making your 100's hats for the year?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks ladies for your feedback on colors for beaded sashes! I appreciate all your suggestions.

I found some very pretty blue/purple and light turquoise/gold chiffon fabrics as well as a beautiful black velvet damask print and a funky cream dot fabric to make up. I'm searching tomorrow for pink, burgundy and green fabric if I can find them. The lighter colors are out-of-season in fabrics suitable for my bead trims, but I'll see what I can find.

KC - I'll e-mail you about prices and selection. Thanks for your interest!

After six hours, hubby and I helped my BFF to hang a new chandelier she bought. DH didn't like the quality of her dimmer switch and while installing a new one we all noticed 'sparking' on the on/off side in the electrical box. He found a loose connection and saved the day fixing that switch as well. 

The chandelier sure does look great and her LR/DR combo room is looking beautiful. I have some drapes to re-make or create, and some placemats, mantle runner, coasters and hot mats to make for her and still stencil one wall in metallic gingko leaves. After a few more accessories for her hutch and mantle, she be done and ready to move into the den and kitchen after the holidays. I cannot help until after I participate in my Dec craft fair, and then I'll have more time to help her again.

We found it funny that DH make sparks fly too; actually his were much more serious since he was working in the electrical box. Weird wiring as under one switch plate was two separate circuits.

Ah, such great memories of the bowling ball incident! BTW: the ball has a place of honor in her lighted hutch and looks great! Talk about a conversation piece. :-D 

So happy to hear WCK that you legal problems seem to be resolved. Good for everyone.

CB - I hope you gave a good talking to your men for taking your knitting to deer camp. The light was not good for them, so they should have left it back home with you.

Yarnie - good thing, huh, your chicken laid an egg. She'll never know how close she was to being a cooked goose.

Joy to all~


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you didn't try to light up anymore bowling balls! Maybe that is why it lit up for you that time. We will want to see all those cute scarves we helped you create. Wonder what Yarnie is going to do with that one egg. (*-*)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made more lapghans this year. But I have not counted them, We have two babies due soon, in our church. I need to make some prefolded diapers of flannel. They work good as burp clothes and diapers if needed.


Good for you on the lapghans. I know everyone loves your burp clothes and diapers. I know everyone is happy to have you in their church come shower time. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, I have not been looking very hard. I have another set of crochet hooks, and plenty of yarn. LOL Then I an busy taking classes. All day last Saturday, then all day on Monday and Tuesday, then another one next Saturday. Then about 4 more on the internet. I will start working on Nov 27,2013, 1 or 2 days a week. The IRS will not accept tax returns until Feb 4th (last I heard). 3 weeks later than normal
> 
> On Saturday I was able to knit most of a hat and still take an active role in class discussion. I will take knitting with me tomorrow, but it is a different type of class, more formal, I don't know how much I will get done.
> 
> One good thing, my daughter will be with me, Mon and Tues.


You do know Joey if you go out and replace what you can't find you will find them.

Hope classes go well , it is snowing here and coming down at a nice rate. But so far not sticking. But is on roofs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope you didn't try to light up anymore bowling balls! Maybe that is why it lit up for you that time. We will want to see all those cute scarves we helped you create. Wonder what Yarnie is going to do with that one egg. (*-*)


I was thinking same thing with the lighting up . KGP please stay away from anything electrical. It does not sound good. 
what did friend think when it happen???

Two eggs CB, one for each of us or else use in baking. Who knows today may have another one. It could happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you on the lapghans. I know everyone loves your burp clothes and diapers. I know everyone is happy to have you in their church come shower time. :thumbup:


Gee Joey didn't know you where making 100 caps and lap robes too. When do you find the time to do all of that plus your job and classes you are amazing lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh now snow is sticking . Off to lunch at Texas road house hubby gets a free meal being a vet. Then to grocery shop. 
Hope roads are not slippery.

All have a good day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee Joey didn't know you where making 100 caps and lap robes too. When do you find the time to do all of that plus your job and classes you are amazing lady.


Wow Joey, that"s a major goal you set for yourself. Impressive!!!! 
Yarnlady, sounds like you will have enough eggs for a Christmas Morning omelet  
You and your husband enjoy your Veteran lunch.
And to all D&P vets and family...Thank You for your service and sacrifice to our Country. Gali


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news my shawl was delivered back from the deer camp . My gs brought it to me today. More good news for me . I finished my youngest gs's alligator. All things work for good.


I thought your more good news was going to be that the boys finished the shawl for you. :lol: :lol: :lol: You GS will love the alligator, I'm sure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.

I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!

Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I thought your more good news was going to be that the boys finished the shawl for you. :lol: :lol: :lol: You GS will love the alligator, I'm sure.


No I didn't want them touching my shawl. With those stinky hunting hands. Pee uu. I did get it finished last night. Yay. Now what to make next with my stash. It is not like I don't over thousands of patterns to pick from.
:shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


We are there with you. Can"t wait for the 1 and 2 to be born.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


A will just have to kick B out of the womb. Grandma wants her Gbabies. Period.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thumper, When your DIL starts mopping floors, cleaning house like crazy, grab your coat and purse because the countdown has started. Most expecting Mothers have that "before birth burst of energy." I hope it happens soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


A I can give you a hug but won't be the same as two little ones to hug. Still holding on glad you reported before I ask. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


You are so funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonder what Yarnie is going to do with that one egg. (*-*)


Good one CB :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope you didn't try to light up anymore bowling balls! Maybe that is why it lit up for you that time. We will want to see all those cute scarves we helped you create. Wonder what Yarnie is going to do with that one egg. (*-*)


Found some pretty embroidered teal velour and a medium purple with sequins that I bought. Also some flashy leopard print and a nice cream/off-white/black. Now to get busy sewing.

I have house ornaments, microwave bowls and mustache key chains and puppet theaters and puppets to make too. Who do I think I'm kidding to get them all done  I should have got my girls here to help kick me into gear awhile ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was thinking same thing with the lighting up . KGP please stay away from anything electrical. It does not sound good.
> what did friend think when it happen???


She called today for more advice for her kitchen and fireplace re-do. Now, I'm roped in to faux paint her faux fireplace and her kitchen walls! Ugh 

:shock: I stay clear of the electrical stuff and only will use metallics in my fabric and paint from now on to add fireworks and sparks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee Joey didn't know you where making 100 caps and lap robes too. When do you find the time to do all of that plus your job and classes you are amazing lady.


Me either. Joey - that is so generous of you and such an admirable goal. I admire you for doing so much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now snow is sticking . Off to lunch at Texas road house hubby gets a free meal being a vet. Then to grocery shop.
> Hope roads are not slippery.
> 
> All have a good day.


Enjoy Yarnie and please thank your hubby for me for his service.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are there with you. Can"t wait for the 1 and 2 to be born.


CB; the children are lettered not numbered  waiting for arrival of A and B, not 1 and 2, silly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She called today for more advice for her kitchen and fireplace re-do. Now, I'm roped in to faux paint her faux fireplace and her kitchen walls! Ugh
> 
> :shock: I stay clear of the electrical stuff and only will use metallics in my fabric and paint from now on to add fireworks and sparks!


I wanta help! I love faux painting. Good idea on the electricity. Always wear rubber soles just in case you are tempted. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Found some pretty embroidered teal velour and a medium purple with sequins that I bought. Also some flashy leopard print and a nice cream/off-white/black. Now to get busy sewing.
> 
> I have house ornaments, microwave bowls and mustache key chains and puppet theaters and puppets to make too. Who do I think I'm kidding to get them all done  I should have got my girls here to help kick me into gear awhile ago.


Nice! Humm what about microwave bowls?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB; the children are lettered not numbered  waiting for arrival of A and B, not 1 and 2, silly.


Well they have to one come first then second.
:XD: Or is it whose on first , what's on second?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanta help! I love faux painting. Good idea on the electricity. Always wear rubber soles just in case you are tempted. :XD:


Any ideas to paint over a wood veneer fireplace? She'd like to have me re-stain a different color, but I doubt a veneer will hold up to a sanding deep enough to remove the original stain color without ruining it completely. Also, their are dental teeth beneath the mantle  I know I can faux paint, but changing the stain color and keeping the wood grain will be tough or impossible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice! Humm what about microwave bowls?


I have to make them :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cute and true


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any ideas to paint over a wood veneer fireplace? She'd like to have me re-stain a different color, but I doubt a veneer will hold up to a sanding deep enough to remove the original stain color without ruining it completely. Also, their are dental teeth beneath the mantle  I know I can faux paint, but changing the stain color and keeping the wood grain will be tough or impossible.


You can paint a base coat of paint. Any color of wood. Then take thinned down oil or water base paint in darker color. You can use a tool that has wood graining or faux with a rag or piece of cardboard wiping the darker stain away with the tool you are using. I also have used Miniwax stain in walnut to antique with. Just brush it on and then dry brush thru it to make it look like grain. Making sure your brush is dry. If you want it to look worn then sand a little on the edges before you put the stain. I have done all of this on our furniture. Use lint free cloths if you rag it. Forgive you don't have to any sanding except lightly before you paint or stain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to make them :shock:


What are you making them from? Pictures please when you are finished.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


How much longer?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. Except his secrets haven't been secret for some time now. There is already so much about him out there for everyone to know. I couldn't care less - he is as you described.


I found a picture of O's mother who posed nude when she was young. I don't know about posting it as her breasts are blocked out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WCK. I've had a thought - would you ladies mind being my feedback counselors? I try to make things pleasing to everyone, but I'm never certain what is best for each's taste.
> 
> So far, everyone prefers the blue brocade sash to the others. In person, that is my least favorite sash I've created to date. Yet, I prefer cool colors to the warm. I'm now making purple and teal.
> 
> ...


I missed your work again? What page please as I want to look.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I found a picture of O's mother who posed nude when she was young. I don't know about posting it as her breasts are blocked out.


He comes from a terrible background. Has to have had a great effect...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanta help! I love faux painting. Good idea on the electricity. Always wear rubber soles just in case you are tempted. :XD:


For a moment I thought she was playing me for a faux!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He comes from a terrible background. Has to have had a great effect...


He hasn't come much farther in my opinion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> He hasn't come much farther in my opinion.


I completely agree!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been reading OMG yarn Prices thread & Blueschantuece really is hateful with those ladies over acrylic yarn. Then all had a party except Blues.

Sorry I wasted so much time there as missed all of you but thought you were not posting.

Then of course Designer1234 just had to be nasty to me as usual, but those ladies are ignoring her!

Will Stay here with friends! Love you ladies.

We are expecting snow around midnight & early AM for rush hour! 

Hugs, Jane


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have been reading OMG yarn Prices thread & Blueschantuece really is hateful with those ladies over acrylic yarn.


Yeah, I was of the same opinion. Another ingreed knock-off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have been reading OMG yarn Prices thread & Blueschantuece really is hateful with those ladies over acrylic yarn. Then all had a party except Blues.
> 
> Sorry I wasted so much time there as missed all of you but thought you were not posting.
> 
> ...


We have missed you Janie. Stay with your friends. It has been in 70's today but suppose to drop down tomorrow. We may have our first freeze. Love you too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> cute and true


that looks about right to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB; the children are lettered not numbered  waiting for arrival of A and B, not 1 and 2, silly.


bptj pf upi are wrpmg its b pr g

Now retype with hands on right lettered keys.

You are both wrong how do I know it's B&G. Boy or girl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne it is about time you came home. We miss you lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow done but in the low 20's now Long john weather.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any ideas to paint over a wood veneer fireplace? She'd like to have me re-stain a different color, but I doubt a veneer will hold up to a sanding deep enough to remove the original stain color without ruining it completely. Also, their are dental teeth beneath the mantle  I know I can faux paint, but changing the stain color and keeping the wood grain will be tough or impossible.


I really love to stencil walls


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey any of you live by Lawrence Mass? Might be there to see a friend, and thought I would see if any of you are nearby.

Just a thought


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey any of you live by Lawrence Mass? Might be there to see a friend, and thought I would see if any of you are nearby.
> 
> Just a thought


No but I have heard about it. Use to be a lovely place, don't know if it still is. Seem it may be going down hill from what i heard. There is a nice art museum or use to be but think it is run down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I really love to stencil walls


That sounds neat. :thumbup: You can be very orginal doing it different ways I would think.

You are so talented. Spinning yarn dying and knitting ect.
So many on this site are and do orginial work not copying from books ect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey any of you live by Lawrence Mass? Might be there to see a friend, and thought I would see if any of you are nearby.
> 
> Just a thought


No but if you are bringing homespun yarn I will meet you there. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did anyone watch CBS news tonight. Seem Obama care web site is now the place not to sign up.
Security is so not there. Seem it is open for all to get any information they want on anyone who has used site. Would think twice before even opening it, site I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had snow this morning, just enough to need the wipers to clean the windshield. It even feels and smells like winter.
> 
> I went to a tax class today, Long day. A lot of information to sort out. I think I mentioned someplace, that the IRS will not be accepting returns until Feb 4. Today the representative from the IRS said "I don't know" when asked that question. But they should know the end of December.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Just thought I'd send an update. No babies have made a personal appearance at this time.
> 
> I WANT BABIES...NOW! THE KIND YOU CAN ACTUALLY HOLD IN YOUR ARMS! NOW!!
> 
> Thank you for listening. I feel better now.


I've been away for a couple of days - came back looking for babies! Phooey!!! Any time now....surely. They come when they're ready. Waiting....waiting....tick....tock.........


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been away for a couple of days - came back looking for babies! Phooey!!! Any time now....surely. They come when they're ready. Waiting....waiting....tick....tock.........


We are all waiting...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I missed all of you too & will stay here as people are becoming more hateful.

Waiting for those babies too--how much longer?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I missed all of you too & will stay here as people are becoming more hateful.
> 
> Waiting for those babies too--how much longer?


Welcome back, Janeway. I, too, missed you. I haven't been to those other threads as hateful is all they know. I do go on other threads but leave as soon as the discussion turns ugly. It's not worth my time.

How much longer for the babies? I keep asking that myself! The short answer is, "as long as it takes."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any ideas to paint over a wood veneer fireplace? She'd like to have me re-stain a different color, but I doubt a veneer will hold up to a sanding deep enough to remove the original stain color without ruining it completely. Also, their are dental teeth beneath the mantle  I know I can faux paint, but changing the stain color and keeping the wood grain will be tough or impossible.


As long as you are faux painting, there are tools out there that allow you to paint on a wood grain look. You can find them at craft stores or paint stores. With practice, the grain can look quite real. I've seen the tool in different sizes, thus doable for a number of different projects. It's fun to play around with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Welcome back, Janeway. I, too, missed you. I haven't been to those other threads as hateful is all they know. I do go on other threads but leave as soon as the discussion turns ugly. It's not worth my time.
> 
> How much longer for the babies? I keep asking that myself! The short answer is, "as long as it takes."


thanks for reporting in. everytime I click on here and see your user name think oh oh their here. Will be soon am sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I really love to stencil walls


I'll be stenciling large Gingko leaves in metallics or pearls on one wall to make it a focus wall in her dining room. It will be beautiful, but the stencil details are so fine, I know there is going to be a lot of touch ups even before I stencil them.

I recently bought a large accent stencil for one of my walls (ceiling down) to do and another craft stencil I want to do on some decorative boxes and fabric as well.

When can you come to help? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey any of you live by Lawrence Mass? Might be there to see a friend, and thought I would see if any of you are nearby.
> 
> Just a thought


There is at least one KP member I know about who regularly posts who lives in that city. Check out some of the other political threads or PM me for her KP ID. (except I don't think you'll be interested to meet that particular person.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I missed all of you too & will stay here as people are becoming more hateful.
> 
> Waiting for those babies too--how much longer?


Yes, and the haters all agreed to stay away from LukeLucy's threads and all returned immediately and began posting again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as you are faux painting, there are tools out there that allow you to paint on a wood grain look. You can find them at craft stores or paint stores. With practice, the grain can look quite real. I've seen the tool in different sizes, thus doable for a number of different projects. It's fun to play around with.


I'll have to look around. Thanks to you and CB for the hints and tips. I've done some faux painting, but never tried to replicate wood grain. I really want to talk BF into keeping her fireplace as is because it is very nice and blends beautifully into her new decor. She is one to believe everything has to match perfectly and be the same. I'm pushing her into a new style, she loves what I've done (with her agreement of course), yet doesn't yet understand 'why.' Eventually, she'll listen to me and allow me not to do anything other than make a sewn mantle cover (+ some for the holidays); and buy some appropriate decorative pieces for the mantle.  She has moved onto her kitchen cabinets, more appliances and flooring now and following my advice in that room, so I'm safe for awhile!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to look around. Thanks to you and CB for the hints and tips. I've done some faux painting, but never tried to replicate wood grain. I really want to talk BF into keeping her fireplace as is because it is very nice and blends beautifully into her new decor. She is one to believe everything has to match perfectly and be the same. I'm pushing her into a new style, she loves what I've done (with her agreement of course), yet doesn't yet understand 'why.' Eventually, she'll listen to me and allow me not to do anything other than make a sewn mantle cover(s) some for the holidays; and buy some appropriate decorative pieces for the mantle.  She has moved onto her kitchen cabinets, more appliances and flooring now and following my advice in that room, so I'm safe for awhile!


Anytime. If you need me I am here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I missed your work again? What page please as I want to look.


Welcome back Janeway - I hope you're feeling well. I had to go back to find them myself; see page 23.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime. If you need me I am here.


Yes, but I'll need you _here_ with your painting skills if she makes me paint her fireplace. :-D

How long is a flight from Tenn to AR?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but I'll need you _here_ with your painting skills if she makes me paint her fireplace. :-D
> 
> How long is a flight from Tenn to AR?


Don't know but love to help you! Got my brushes in my hand now. :lol: And my stencils.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and the haters all agreed to stay away from LukeLucy's threads and all returned immediately and began posting again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime. If you need me I am here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just noticed today is 11/12/13. 

Pretty cool I think!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just noticed today is 11/12/13.
> 
> Pretty cool I think!


Rare. They said on tv how many years before it happens again, but I can't remember. A lot.

So let's all enjoy 11/12/13!! It would be a great birthday. (hint, babies.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a nice day I have had forgot to log off as my dear friend was on skype and it was so nice to talk with her again. Been a couple of months as have been off skype since Dad was off it.

What fun she has a new grandbaby born on halloween a sweet little girl sent me a email picture.
Then was busy and supper done.
Watch the five guess what on the ribbon down below
Former President Clinton said Obama should honor his promise to those he said could keep their insurance. Also report of another investagation as to what happen with Obama care. 

Have to love a day like today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yep, when the top dog Dem, * who is years out of the Office yet has more power and higher likability ratings than you do* and deservedly so, encourages you (Obama) to reverse course, it would behoove the President to learn and listen. (Otherwise heck will be paid when Obama is stumping for the big dog's wife in her presidential run.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, when the top dog Dem, * who is years out of the Office yet has more power and higher likability ratings than you do* and deservedly so, encourages you (Obama) to reverse course, it would behoove the President to learn and listen. (Otherwise heck will be paid when Obama is stumping for the big dog's wife in her presidential run.)


I really wonder if either he (Clinton) or the wife will want him to stumping for them . After what he has pulled(Obama) looks to me like very few will want him to be by their side. That is unless he gets his house in order.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Rare. They said on tv how many years before it happens again, but I can't remember. A lot.
> 
> So let's all enjoy 11/12/13!! It would be a great birthday. (hint, babies.)[/q
> 
> Yes, today is 11/12/13....many people getting married today. The radio announcer said that way the husband won't forget his anniversary date! And, next year we'll have 12/13/14 & it'll then be over 90 years 'till this happens again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


I will do that, dear CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I will do that, dear CB.


Thanks Bon. He is in his early 50's has had alot of health problems lately. He needs a touch from God.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


Will do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another long day for this tax class. Remember when President Bush eliminated the marriage penalty in the tax return. It is back with the Obamacare legislation.
> 
> One big thing is that if a person is married, but living without a spouse they can usually file as head of house hold with a child.
> 
> Not so for filing for a subsidy for health care. If you are married, you can only get the subsidy if you file joint.


Great now another thing to add to the list of why I do not like Obama's policys.
Hope you are doing o.k. it must feel like you are going back to school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


you know I will be praying for that dear man. Bumpkins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Bon, Luke lucy and Yarnie. I knew yall would that is why I asked.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> page three of newest topics
> 
> cock pot pumpkin cake recipe.


What newest topics? Would enjoy this recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What newest topics? Would enjoy this recipe.


just go on newest topics up above and look for recipe by name. I will check to see If I can find it again for you Jayne. Give me a min.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Welcome back Janeway - I hope you're feeling well. I had to go back to find them myself; see page 23.


Those are beautiful. They should go quickly at the craft fair.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just go on newest topics up above and look for recipe by name. I will check to see If I can find it again for you Jayne. Give me a min.


Thanks as I didn't know where to look. Hugs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213215-1.html

Here it is Jayne


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


Dear Lord, please hold CB's cousin close tonight. Please accept this prayer request that his blood clot is dissolved and he be strengthened so a necessary heart procedure can be performed by your ministering angels, his doctors. Please provide comfort for his family as they wait and pray. Lord guide his doctors with wisdom. Please give CB peace and comfort as she loves her cousin, and we all seek his healing. You are all powerful and have the best intentions for us all. We trust your judgment and good will toward your believers. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Dear Lord, please hold CB's cousin close tonight. Please accept this prayer request that his blood clot is dissolved and he be strengthened so a necessary heart procedure can be performed by your ministering angels, his doctors. Please provide comfort for his family as they wait and pray. Lord guide his doctors with wisdom. Please give CB peace and comfort as she loves her cousin, and we all seek his healing. You are all powerful and have the best intentions for us all. We trust your judgment and good will toward your believers. Amen.


In Jesus Name Amen. Thanks Knit crazy!<3


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Rare. They said on tv how many years before it happens again, but I can't remember. A lot.
> 
> So let's all enjoy 11/12/13!! It would be a great birthday. (hint, babies.)


It depends on what date format you use. here we use the dd/ mm/yy and it would be 01/02/03, that is the 1st February 2103, as 11/12/13 is the 11th December 2013 and not the 12th November. Using your mm/dd/yy format it would be 12/13/14 or the 13th December 2014.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon, Luke lucy and Yarnie. I knew yall would that is why I asked.


CB, you've got me and my DH's prayers as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB, you've got me and my DH's prayers as well.


Thanks Thumper. Still praying for you twins too , dil and son. XXX


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Ladies ,please take a minute from your busy day to watch this video, I did and the tears are still in my eyes
http://www.coolestone.com/media/7002/The-Eagle-Cried/#.UoERFPnnsnh


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your parents apartment sounds great! A lot for them to do. Enjoy your time with the family and take care in the snow. We are happy you are among friends too. Just think out of the whole world God brought us all together.


 :thumbup: God has blessed us!

Your shawl makes a great avatar CB.

Had a wonderful visit with my family, but as great as it was, I'm happy to be back home. Have some catching up to do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news my shawl was delivered back from the deer camp . My gs brought it to me today. More good news for me . I finished my youngest gs's alligator. All things work for good.


Glad to hear your shawl made it safely home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news my shawl was delivered back from the deer camp . My gs brought it to me today. More good news for me . I finished my youngest gs's alligator. All things work for good.


Glad to hear your shawl made it safely home. How did your guys do on their hunting weekend? Hope you post a pic of the gator, bet your gs will love it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> good news on the home front here.
> 
> New Chicken who we have had since last spring who have a new coop and all the food they could want.
> 
> ...


Too funny; I can imagine hubby out there coaching them to lay that egg  Hope you and hubby enjoyed your breakfast


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon, Luke lucy and Yarnie. I knew yall would that is why I asked.


We love you, CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Dear Lord, please hold CB's cousin close tonight. Please accept this prayer request that his blood clot is dissolved and he be strengthened so a necessary heart procedure can be performed by your ministering angels, his doctors. Please provide comfort for his family as they wait and pray. Lord guide his doctors with wisdom. Please give CB peace and comfort as she loves her cousin, and we all seek his healing. You are all powerful and have the best intentions for us all. We trust your judgment and good will toward your believers. Amen.


Ditto this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Those are beautiful. They should go quickly at the craft fair.


Thank you Jane. I'm still sewing them, completing other fabrics as fast as I can to get enough ready.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear your shawl made it safely home. How did your guys do on their hunting weekend? Hope you post a pic of the gator, bet your gs will love it


Welcome home WCK!

Yes, I want to see the gator as well CB!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I find it scary that these 'children' are actually allowed to vote.

http://news.yahoo.com/creepy-uncle-sam-university-of-miami-230827005.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Ladies ,please take a minute from your busy day to watch this video, I did and the tears are still in my eyes
> http://www.coolestone.com/media/7002/The-Eagle-Cried/#.UoERFPnnsnh


Thank you Karverr and thank you for your service to our country.
Saw yesterday your wife said you served in VeitNam. God Bless you and forgive this nation for the way we treated you all when you came home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:



> Dear Lord, please hold CB's cousin close tonight. Please accept this prayer request that his blood clot is dissolved and he be strengthened so a necessary heart procedure can be performed by your ministering angels, his doctors. Please provide comfort for his family as they wait and pray. Lord guide his doctors with wisdom. Please give CB peace and comfort as she loves her cousin, and we all seek his healing. You are all powerful and have the best intentions for us all. We trust your judgment and good will toward your believers. Amen.


beautiful and thank you for saying what we all should say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: God has blessed us!
> 
> Your shawl makes a great avatar CB.
> 
> Had a wonderful visit with my family, but as great as it was, I'm happy to be back home. Have some catching up to do.


Glad you were able to enjoy your time with family. Also glad to see you back. Miss youl :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny; I can imagine hubby out there coaching them to lay that egg  Hope you and hubby enjoyed your breakfast


Egg report two more but both crack, and had to be thrown away. Seem we have a walking over egg problem now. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you Karverr and thank you for your service to our country.
> Saw yesterday your wife said you served in VeitNam. God Bless you and forgive this nation for the way we treated you all when you came home.


I agree wholeheartedly - couldn't watch the video. Too sad - so sorry for the treatment you and the others got. Sorry time in our country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon, Luke lucy and Yarnie. I knew yall would that is why I asked.


Will pray for him too, CB. Your shawl is beautiful--love the color. Could you show a close-up please.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213215-1.html
> 
> Here it is Jayne


Thanks as I bookmarked it. Hugs


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Egg report two more but both crack, and had to be thrown away. Seem we have a walking over egg problem now. :shock:


  hmmm. cracked eggs, what does that say about the coop keeper?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off to see heart dr then to therapy on shoulder as only surgery can help hands. Talk later.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> hmmm. cracked eggs, what does that say about the coop keeper?


Probably says that the chook needs more shell grit in their sdet to strengthen the shell. Cracked shells usually denotes a calcium deficiency. But why did you throw the eggs out because they had cracked shells. There is nothing wrong with eggs with cracked shells. Egg farms are now not allowed to sell cracked eggs but once you could buy cracked eggs for half price, with no ill effects to the eater. A little more difficult to hard boil but a teaspoon of vinegar in the water when they are cooking stops the problem of them leaking. My little redhen that wandered in over two months ago, ex battery hen from one of the neighbours yards I thought, half dead, bedraggled, feathers missing, tail almost flattened from being in a cage, almost white comb, is now a picture of health. She lays six or seven eggs a week. She pecks at the back door in the morning to be fed, comes running when I go outside, I do not have to call her. She hops up on the bench and sits beside me when I am in the garden, she has even hopped up on my knee and settled down. She has the free run of half an acre. I think she may have escaped from my neighbour but he said he had not lost any chooks. None of the other neighbours keep chooks. She started laying within three weeks of taking up residence. She is definitely queen of the walk, she is such a pet. Chooks are such gentle creatures.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm off to see heart dr then to therapy on shoulder as only surgery can help hands. Talk later.


Tell us how it goes, Janeway. Please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Probably says that the chook needs more shell grit in their sdet to strengthen the shell. Cracked shells usually denotes a calcium deficiency. But why did you throw the eggs out because they had cracked shells. There is nothing wrong with eggs with cracked shells. Egg farms are now not allowed to sell cracked eggs but once you could buy cracked eggs for half price, with no ill effects to the eater. A little more difficult to hard boil but a teaspoon of vinegar in the water when they are cooking stops the problem of them leaking. My little redhen that wandered in over two months ago, ex battery hen from one of the neighbours yards I thought, half dead, bedraggled, feathers missing, tail almost flattened from being in a cage, almost white comb, is now a picture of health. She lays six or seven eggs a week. She pecks at the back door in the morning to be fed, comes running when I go outside, I do not have to call her. She hops up on the bench and sits beside me when I am in the garden, she has even hopped up on my knee and settled down. She has the free run of half an acre. I think she may have escaped from my neighbour but he said he had not lost any chooks. None of the other neighbours keep chooks. She started laying within three weeks of taking up residence. She is definitely queen of the walk, she is such a pet. Chooks are such gentle creatures.


Eve,

What a great story. You must love that hen. I thought chickens were not that smart. Looks like they are from what you wrote. I love all animals.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No, I have not been looking very hard. I have another set of crochet hooks, and plenty of yarn. LOL Then I an busy taking classes. All day last Saturday, then all day on Monday and Tuesday, then another one next Saturday. Then about 4 more on the internet. I will start working on Nov 27,2013, 1 or 2 days a week. The IRS will not accept tax returns until Feb 4th (last I heard). 3 weeks later than normal
> 
> On Saturday I was able to knit most of a hat and still take an active role in class discussion. I will take knitting with me tomorrow, but it is a different type of class, more formal, I don't know how much I will get done.
> 
> One good thing, my daughter will be with me, Mon and Tues.


I know it takes a lot of time to keep up with all the changes in the tax code, but it's nice to share some of that time with your daughter. If the start if the filing period is delayed, it will be a busier time for everyone trying to get their taxes in on time


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Eve,
> 
> What a great story. You must love that hen. I thought chickens were not that smart. Looks like they are from what you wrote. I love all animals.


Thanks, I should take a photo and post it, she is beautiful. I tell people that at least my cats and the chook love me. I love animals also.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I made more lapghans this year. But I have not counted them, We have two babies due soon, in our church. I need to make some prefolded diapers of flannel. They work good as burp clothes and diapers if needed.


You've been very productive this year! I'm sure all of your projects are very much appreciated. Lapghans and prayer shawls have become favourite items in our senior care homes - the seniors love them. There are several ladies that bring in knit and crochet squares that I've been joining to make afghans for our women's shelter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KPG - sounds like electrical misadventures come in cycles! Maybe your friend should have the electrical system in her home inspected just to make sure the rest of it is safe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now snow is sticking . Off to lunch at Texas road house hubby gets a free meal being a vet. Then to grocery shop.
> Hope roads are not slippery.
> 
> All have a good day.


Hope you and dh had a great lunch


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm off to see heart dr then to therapy on shoulder as only surgery can help hands. Talk later.


I hope it all goes well, Jane. Good to have you back here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my cousin? He was suppose to have the stop, start his heart today. Couldn't do it because he has a blood clot. He is also diabetic. Please pray for them. Thanks everyone.


How is your cousin doing CB? Prayers offered for him


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG - sounds like electrical misadventures come in cycles! Maybe your friend should have the electrical system in her home inspected just to make sure the rest of it is safe


Oh, it is safe; just a loose connection that hubby noticed and fixed; easy peasy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Ladies ,please take a minute from your busy day to watch this video, I did and the tears are still in my eyes
> http://www.coolestone.com/media/7002/The-Eagle-Cried/#.UoERFPnnsnh


That was very moving, thanks for posting the link


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your cousin doing CB? Prayers offered for him


Haven't heard today. Thanks for the prayers. Are you home? How was the rest of your trip. Play in the snow?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Ladies ,please take a minute from your busy day to watch this video, I did and the tears are still in my eyes
> http://www.coolestone.com/media/7002/The-Eagle-Cried/#.UoERFPnnsnh


What happened to soldiers returning from Vietnam was so wrong. The anti-war folks blamed the wrong people for the war and its aftermath. Most soldiers were drafted. Most were proud to go but didn't choose to go. The Democratic president and Congress should have kept us out of that mess, but they didn't. I lost friends there, and more than one came back in pieces. I have a friend now suffering a cancer of the blood (treatable but not curable) from Agent Orange. He was a pilot, and he didn't know the danger to him of the defoliants he dropped. My own brother volunteered in 1969 and went, but he thankfully came back unscathed. He continued to serve in the National Guard until he was almost 60. He loves America, but hated everything about Vietnam when he returned and rarely talked about it.

I still hold contempt for those in the anti-war movement, those lazy, unclean drug users and cowards, especially John Kerry and Jane Fonda to name a couple. Both continue to show their bad judgment and cowardice today. In fact, I refused to see The Butler recently because Jane was in it, and I would not trust Kerry's word or promise on anything. The fact he is trying to broker a nuclear reduction deal with Iran is laughable.

Thank you for reminding us of the Vietnam-era soldiers. The video was beautiful. All you have to do is stand in front if the Vietnam War Memorial to see the cost to America in young warriors. All you have to do is watch TV today to see the current young men choosing to serve and die for another worthless cause and people who don't deserve our soldiers' sacrifice. I am proud of Americans offering to help others, but unsympathetic to Vietnamese and Afghans. During the Vietnam war, I thought we were wasting our time and resources trying to protect people who were ungrateful and uncommitted to their own freedom.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Any ideas to paint over a wood veneer fireplace? She'd like to have me re-stain a different color, but I doubt a veneer will hold up to a sanding deep enough to remove the original stain color without ruining it completely. Also, their are dental teeth beneath the mantle  I know I can faux paint, but changing the stain color and keeping the wood grain will be tough or impossible.


You could try fine steel wool to remove any finish on the wood veneer, but I would worry about paint getting so warm that it would peel. I'd try another stain. Are you trying to go lighter?

DH painted our brick fireplace about 10 years ago, but it had all the rough texture to help bond the paint. I'd see if the wood gets warm before I'd paint.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s so cold here, it`s hard to knit.
Over the weekend I spotted a mistake on the afghan I`m knitting and had to take back about a weeks worth of knitting. I`m still kicking myself and trying to catch up. It`s tough when my fingers are so cold.
We had our first snowfall yesterday, and temperatures dropped significantly. The temperature dropped so quickly that it made the house so cold.
Hopefully by the weekend it will warm up outside again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

And other reason why I love Australia.
This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You could try fine steel wool to remove any finish on the wood veneer, but I would worry about paint getting so warm that it would peel. I'd try another stain. Are you trying to go lighter?
> 
> DH painted our brick fireplace about 10 years ago, but it had all the rough texture to help bond the paint. I'd see if the wood gets warm before I'd paint.


The fireplace doesn't get warm as it is fake and has a gas insert.
I'm still determined to talk her into leaving as is, but am collecting all my buds suggestions 'just in case.'

If changed, she wants to go from golden oak to a warm (darker) maple color. I don't think a stain over the veneer finished of stain will work without loosing the wood grain. I'm certain a sanding will ruin the present finish, therefore, I suggested a faux painting IF anything is done.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks, I should take a photo and post it, she is beautiful. I tell people that at least my cats and the chook love me. I love animals also.


I would love to see a photo. I hope you keep her until she dies naturally!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so thankful I could bring a smile to your faces. We all need a good laugh now and again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so thankful I could bring a smile to your faces. We all need a good laugh now and again.


Thank you, again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is not a happy video.http://www.kisscleveland.com/pages/java.html?article=11815092


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today:
> 
> _I was Drugged!
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today:
> 
> _I was Drugged!
> 
> ...


Wow that`s such an excellent post. And I couldn`t agree more with it. I`m so thankful I 'drugged up' my sons like that.
Thanks joeysomma


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks, I should take a photo and post it, she is beautiful. I tell people that at least my cats and the chook love me. I love animals also.


I love chickens!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is very fitting for this time of year.


Very cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This is very fitting for this time of year.


Oh, how cute! I don't even like cats, but that photo is adorable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Tell us how it goes, Janeway. Please.


Everything looked good as can be & therapy is helping the shoulder works better. Thanks for asking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Everything looked good as can be & therapy is helping the shoulder works better. Thanks for asking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, how cute! I don't even like cats, but that photo is adorable.


This one is cute as a mother cat adopted a squirrel!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197876-1.html Here is the pattern for the fling in my picture . Got if from Sockit2me. Or as we call a shawl. The one in my avatar. Great news about your shoulder.


Janeway said:


> Everything looked good as can be & therapy is helping the shoulder works better. Thanks for asking.


 :


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This one is cute as a mother cat adopted a squirrel!


Wow  imagine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Trying to put pic of Matthew's alligator. It is suppose to be a scarf but he said no. So he can just but in on his pillow.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I would love to see a photo. I hope you keep her until she dies naturally!


I am not going to give her away to anyone, she is part of the family. At least there are no foxes where I live, stray dogs cannot get into the back yard and there are no wedge tailed eagles to swoop and take her as we had in Tassie. No Tassie devils either, so she is safe. My next door neighbour would have a fight on his hands if he tried to claim her, he does not treat his hens with respect or care, he never lets them out of their run to scratch in the garden or eat fresh grass. She is comfortable here and can enjoy her life. She is not caged in any way. The next door neighbour also keeps exotic birds, large parrots, not in tiny cages but not big enough to fly or stretch their wings.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is not a happy video.http://www.kisscleveland.com/pages/java.html?article=11815092


We have had so many deaths and permanent brain damage injuries from these 'one punch' attacks here in Aus. They are now introducing very strict penalties to cover such attacks. They had a programme on such senseless violence on Tuesday night. The teenagers being interviewed all said they had been drinking to excess before hand. I could not watch it. I just cannot u derstand why they feel the need to be so violent.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> We have had so many deaths and permanent brain damage injuries from these 'one punch' attacks here in Aus. They are now introducing very strict penalties to cover such attacks. They had a programme on such senseless violence on Tuesday night. The teenagers being interviewed all said they had been drinking to excess before hand. I could not watch it. I just cannot u derstand why they feel the need to be so violent.


It was terrible. I didn't watch it all either. Too violent. I had never heard of it before I saw this video. How could it be fun to hurt someone for no reason?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> We have had so many deaths and permanent brain damage injuries from these 'one punch' attacks here in Aus. They are now introducing very strict penalties to cover such attacks. They had a programme on such senseless violence on Tuesday night. The teenagers being interviewed all said they had been drinking to excess before hand. I could not watch it. I just cannot u derstand why they feel the need to be so violent.


I couldn`t watch it either. It never fails to amaze me how cruel some people can be. Not only punching random people, but filming it too. What a sick world we live in.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is awful too
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/alleged-assaults-rock-crown-heights-article-1.1514604


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Everything looked good as can be & therapy is helping the shoulder works better. Thanks for asking.


This sounds like good news, Janeway. I hope you feel ok. Yes?

Thsnk you for letting us know. Wish I could help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is awful too
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/alleged-assaults-rock-crown-heights-article-1.1514604


This awful also.http://twitchy.com/2013/11/11/theres-a-new-sheriff-in-town-james-okeefe-exposes-obamacare-navigator-fraud-video/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This awful also.http://twitchy.com/2013/11/11/theres-a-new-sheriff-in-town-james-okeefe-exposes-obamacare-navigator-fraud-video/


Incredible. Everyone needs to know this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Incredible. Everyone needs to know this.


Yes they do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is funny.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214500-8.html#4296785


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today:
> 
> _I was Drugged!
> 
> ...


Cute. Right - our parents didn't care if we liked it or not - when they told us to do something, we'd better do it! That's why we're such fine upstanding adults today!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I love chickens!


Very pretty picture!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is very fitting for this time of year.


That's really cute! Yours?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haven't heard today. Thanks for the prayers. Are you home? How was the rest of your trip. Play in the snow?


Hope your cousin is doing better - hard to have so many different health issues to worry about.

I got back yesterday; had a great time. It's the first time in over a year that we were all together (except for dh). 2 nieces and 2 nephews range from 15 to 22 and are pretty good kids.

I was a wimp and didn't play in the snow; it was too cold - especially with the wind chill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s so cold here, it`s hard to knit.
> Over the weekend I spotted a mistake on the afghan I`m knitting and had to take back about a weeks worth of knitting. I`m still kicking myself and trying to catch up. It`s tough when my fingers are so cold.
> We had our first snowfall yesterday, and temperatures dropped significantly. The temperature dropped so quickly that it made the house so cold.
> Hopefully by the weekend it will warm up outside again.


Wendy, have you thought of using fingerless mitts while you're knitting? We've been lucky that it hasn't been too cold or rainy here yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today:
> 
> _I was Drugged!
> 
> ...


Kids needs structure and discipline to protect them and give them a good foundation. Seems some parents want to be friends with their kids rather than parents


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is very fitting for this time of year.


love that kitty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your cousin is doing better - hard to have so many different health issues to worry about.
> 
> I got back yesterday; had a great time. It's the first time in over a year that we were all together (except for dh). 2 nieces and 2 nephews range from 15 to 22 and are pretty good kids.
> 
> I was a wimp and didn't play in the snow; it was too cold - especially with the wind chill.


Haven't heard about my cousin today. Thanks. I know Randy is a fighter. They almost had to take his foot this summer but he pulled thru. Had kidney stones too. I know you had a good family visit. I know you parents are missing all of you now. I don't blame you for being a wimp and not playing in the snow. We had our first freeze last night after it was 72 the day before. Brrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not my kitty, just a cute picture. Last August ours went outside and didn't come home. We live in the woods, and there are lynx and coyotes.


Kitty Kelly is gone? I didn't know that. Oh sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This one is cute as a mother cat adopted a squirrel!


that's amazing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trying to put pic of Matthew's alligator. It is suppose to be a scarf but he said no. So he can just but in on his pillow.


It looks good; putting it on his pillow is a good idea


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I forgot my gs's were on the news again tonight. Hope you can guess which ones they are.http://www.nwahomepage.com/wxkid-details/its-a-super-weather-kid-reunion/d/wxkid-details/M9232oF61keGF9RseejdwQ


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot my gs's were on the news again tonight. Hope you can guess which ones they are.http://www.nwahomepage.com/wxkid-details/its-a-super-weather-kid-reunion/d/wxkid-details/M9232oF61keGF9RseejdwQ


 :thumbup: for your gs's, bet they were excited to be back on the air! Are they wearing the ties?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


I second the birthday wishes Yarnie, hope you have a fabulous day!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4330880049088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kids needs structure and discipline to protect them and give them a good foundation. Seems some parents want to be friends with their kids rather than parents


Everything you say is so true. Parents need to be parents!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


HAPPY BIRTHDAY YARNIE! Have a great day!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


Yes, Happy Birthday Yarnie. Have a great time today. Any special plans?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not my kitty, just a cute picture. Last August ours went outside and didn't come home. We live in the woods, and there are lynx and coyotes.


Oh, that's sad.

That happened to my daughter, too - she found hers in the yard. He was a house cat but escaped once in a while. I guess curiosity really did get him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's sad.
> 
> That happened to my daughter, too - she found hers in the yard. He was a house cat but escaped once in a while. I guess curiosity really did get him.


So sad. We have tons of coyotes!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a Grandy Dandy Birthday YarnLady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YARNIE!!! and many more!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197876-1.html Here is the pattern for the fling in my picture . Got if from Sockit2me. Or as we call a shawl. The one in my avatar. Great news about your shoulder. :


Thanks as I like your selection of color better. Thanks for the link as I love to make shawls. Does it stay on the shoulders?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday lovely lady Yarnie as you are one fantastic lady & it is my pleasure to know you! Hugs! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trying to put pic of Matthew's alligator. It is suppose to be a scarf but he said no. So he can just but in on his pillow.


It does look like a gator!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy, have you thought of using fingerless mitts while you're knitting? We've been lucky that it hasn't been too cold or rainy here yet.


What a great idea WCK. I recently bought a pretty pattern for them from my local shop.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie; this is for you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> hmmm. cracked eggs, what does that say about the coop keeper?


Not keeper's fault one Chicken seem to have a problem walking and walks right over eggs. Don't know how to spell clucks you know one who has a problem walking oh to heck with it. The dumb one in the bunch who steps on them. :roll: :XD:

Coopy keeper to busy annoying me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm off to see heart dr then to therapy on shoulder as only surgery can help hands. Talk later.


Hope it turn out well Jayne. Are you going to have surgrey for hands? Love ya and take care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Probably says that the chook needs more shell grit in their sdet to strengthen the shell. Cracked shells usually denotes a calcium deficiency. But why did you throw the eggs out because they had cracked shells. There is nothing wrong with eggs with cracked shells. Egg farms are now not allowed to sell cracked eggs but once you could buy cracked eggs for half price, with no ill effects to the eater. A little more difficult to hard boil but a teaspoon of vinegar in the water when they are cooking stops the problem of them leaking. My little redhen that wandered in over two months ago, ex battery hen from one of the neighbours yards I thought, half dead, bedraggled, feathers missing, tail almost flattened from being in a cage, almost white comb, is now a picture of health. She lays six or seven eggs a week. She pecks at the back door in the morning to be fed, comes running when I go outside, I do not have to call her. She hops up on the bench and sits beside me when I am in the garden, she has even hopped up on my knee and settled down. She has the free run of half an acre. I think she may have escaped from my neighbour but he said he had not lost any chooks. None of the other neighbours keep chooks. She started laying within three weeks of taking up residence. She is definitely queen of the walk, she is such a pet. Chooks are such gentle creatures.


Nope plenty of grit, just one chicken seem to have a problem and loves to walk on eggs instead of going around. Not little crack just big cracks. one egg had the yolk out of shell.

I like your chicken picture very nice and really chickens are smart. they can not be free range here as there is a road next to house. Also cat not mine running lose but they do have fence in area to go out in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What happened to soldiers returning from Vietnam was so wrong. The anti-war folks blamed the wrong people for the war and its aftermath. Most soldiers were drafted. Most were proud to go but didn't choose to go. The Democratic president and Congress should have kept us out of that mess, but they didn't. I lost friends there, and more than one came back in pieces. I have a friend now suffering a cancer of the blood (treatable but not curable) from Agent Orange. He was a pilot, and he didn't know the danger to him of the defoliants he dropped. My own brother volunteered in 1969 and went, but he thankfully came back unscathed. He continued to serve in the National Guard until he was almost 60. He loves America, but hated everything about Vietnam when he returned and rarely talked about it.
> 
> I still hold contempt for those in the anti-war movement, those lazy, unclean drug users and cowards, especially John Kerry and Jane Fonda to name a couple. Both continue to show their bad judgment and cowardice today. In fact, I refused to see The Butler recently because Jane was in it, and I would not trust Kerry's word or promise on anything. The fact he is trying to broker a nuclear reduction deal with Iran is laughable.
> 
> Thank you for reminding us of the Vietnam-era soldiers. The video was beautiful. All you have to do is stand in front if the Vietnam War Memorial to see the cost to America in young warriors. All you have to do is watch TV today to see the current young men choosing to serve and die for another worthless cause and people who don't deserve our soldiers' sacrifice. I am proud of Americans offering to help others, but unsympathetic to Vietnamese and Afghans. During the Vietnam war, I thought we were wasting our time and resources trying to protect people who were ungrateful and uncommitted to their own freedom.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Another reason I do not like Kerry he lied about his serving and lied about what was happing in Veit Nam. Fits right in with the Obama admin. Jane Fonda I would not give the time of day to. She said on some TV show she does not regret what she said about Veit Nam and is sure no one holds it against her. Boy she has that one wrong. We all still remember her. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, it is safe; just a loose connection that hubby noticed and fixed; easy peasy.


Did someone mention a loose connection??? Did you check who was there during electrical happening?

Ye the Blow of glow person ??? Good thing hubby was there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not keeper's fault one Chicken seem to have a problem walking and walks right over eggs. Don't know how to spell clucks you know one who has a problem walking oh to heck with it. The dumb one in the bunch who steps on them. :roll: :XD:
> 
> Coopy keeper to busy annoying me.


You'll have to teach the dumb cluck how to walk on eggshells.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s so cold here, it`s hard to knit.
> Over the weekend I spotted a mistake on the afghan I`m knitting and had to take back about a weeks worth of knitting. I`m still kicking myself and trying to catch up. It`s tough when my fingers are so cold.
> We had our first snowfall yesterday, and temperatures dropped significantly. The temperature dropped so quickly that it made the house so cold.
> Hopefully by the weekend it will warm up outside again.


Ah a redo on afghan know how you feel

Ah the cold weather same here. . Hand get cold i take out heating pad and wrap hands in. Works for me. 
Others are right fingerless gloves. I have a pattern where you just keep knitting gloves till you are a bit above the fingers and thumbs. You can then role them down when you need to use fingers and thumb. Role back up and hands covered. Like mittens but left open. Works really good too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did someone mention a loose connection??? Did you check who was there during electrical happening?
> 
> Ye the Blow of glow person ??? Good thing hubby was there. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


That's enough out of you. I *am* the bright light in the room. 

blow of glow . love it :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And other reason why I love Australia.
> This is from a school answering machine in Queensland. Love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is not a happy video.http://www.kisscleveland.com/pages/java.html?article=11815092


That is just ugly. But have seen girls doing the same thing. Wonder really what will happen to that generation when they get older.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook today:
> 
> _I was Drugged!
> 
> ...


Oh I loved it I was drug a lot to seem I am alright didn't scare me. Know just stop it. I may not be normal but at least I can think I am. :wink: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is very fitting for this time of year.


Oh peep a boo I see you. cute one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This one is cute as a mother cat adopted a squirrel!


Oh what a sweet momma cat.
who took the squirrel on too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trying to put pic of Matthew's alligator. It is suppose to be a scarf but he said no. So he can just but in on his pillow.


But he like it so that is good and pillow would be fun for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is awful too
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/alleged-assaults-rock-crown-heights-article-1.1514604


Sounds like New York. When I lived there the mafia was blowing up Ice Cream truck. Why because they would not pay mafia to protect them.

But there are so many good people in New York too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your cousin is doing better - hard to have so many different health issues to worry about.
> 
> I got back yesterday; had a great time. It's the first time in over a year that we were all together (except for dh). 2 nieces and 2 nephews range from 15 to 22 and are pretty good kids.
> 
> I was a wimp and didn't play in the snow; it was too cold - especially with the wind chill.


Ah you chicken wimp.    I would never go out and play in snow unless I could take a heated blanket with me. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Another reason I do not like Kerry he lied about his serving and lied about what was happing in Veit Nam. Fits right in with the Obama admin. Jane Fonda I would not give the time of day to. She said on some TV show she does not regret what she said about Veit Nam and is sure no one holds it against her. Boy she has that one wrong. We all still remember her. :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not my kitty, just a cute picture. Last August ours went outside and didn't come home. We live in the woods, and there are lynx and coyotes.


Oh Joey sorry about kitty.
we had a fox here taking out animals. He or she use to walk on the side walk in front of house. It was just strange haven't seen him or her this year.

One year we had a mink get into to hubbys pigeon coop and killed every one of them.

He raised fancy pigeon's roller tumblers, homers fantails.
Hated it minks are nasty. They just kill and do not eat pry unless hungrey.
Mink went to mink heaven after hubby trapped him. Havaaen't seen one since.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Joey sorry about kitty.
> we had a fox here taking out animals. He or she use to walk on the side walk in front of house. It was just strange haven't seen him or her this year.
> 
> One year we had a mink get into to hubbys pigeon coop and killed every one of them.
> ...


Would it have made nice ear muffs--??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


Ah thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I second the birthday wishes Yarnie, hope you have a fabulous day!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4330880049088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Oh thank you I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot my gs's were on the news again tonight. Hope you can guess which ones they are.http://www.nwahomepage.com/wxkid-details/its-a-super-weather-kid-reunion/d/wxkid-details/M9232oF61keGF9RseejdwQ


which one is yours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everything you say is so true. Parents need to be parents!


Not in this time will that happen. Put in the noddy corner. 
What they needed was a spanking. OOP going to hear about child abuse now. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YARNIE! Have a great day!


Thank you your so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday Yarnie. Have a great time today. Any special plans?


Thank you. Yes I have a plan and am doing it right now. :lol: :lol:

Putting in as many post as I can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Have a Grandy Dandy Birthday YarnLady.


Ah thanks Gallie It is grand that I am still here.
Feel very blessed that God has granted me another day on this earth. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YARNIE!!! and many more!


I shall and thanks for the shout out.   :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YARNIE! Have a great day!


thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is just ugly. But have seen girls doing the same thing. Wonder really what will happen to that generation when they get older.


How terrible and perverse. These kids are beyond help, I'm afraid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It does look like a gator!


doesn't it will be a nice pillow that he can hug every time he thinks of his Grandma.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's sad.
> 
> That happened to my daughter, too - she found hers in the yard. He was a house cat but escaped once in a while. I guess curiosity really did get him.


Oh that is sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agree - there are some things that just don't go away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy, have you attended the party or wedding where you'll wear your purple gown yet? I so liked the image you created about you and hubby all dressed up. I bet you did or will look gorgeous.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a great idea WCK. I recently bought a pretty pattern for them from my local shop.


yea patterns knitting. I like collecting patterns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie; this is for you!


Hey where did you find picture of me?
WCK found one too. Know one is safe on internet.

I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I am doing one of my birthday gifts annoing all of you with pages.

It is to much fun.

I did it once before on another site. 
Late at night another lady and I were the only one's on.

Someone that day mention we are on page 500. So I pm the other lady and ask her if she wanted to have a bit of fun.

So this is what we did in one night took it up to 1,000 pages.

We would write what every we wanted, then do it with one word at a time to each post.

Like


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

have


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

a


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

do


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

see


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

how


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

we


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

did


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Admin


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

after


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

after


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cut


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

back


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

100


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

pages


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

to


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lock


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sites


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

one


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

of


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

things


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wanted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

to


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

do


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

for


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

for


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

for


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

birth


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

get


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

to


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

do


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ever


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

want


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: for your gs's, bet they were excited to be back on the air! Are they wearing the ties?


Yes they are! You are so wise ! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

arn't


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

annoing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

?????????????????????????????????????????? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:     :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How terrible and perverse. These kids are beyond help, I'm afraid.


I so agree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:  :thumbup:


we are right you know always right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Agree - there are some things that just don't go away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy, have you attended the party or wedding where you'll wear your purple gown yet? I so liked the image you created about you and hubby all dressed up. I bet you did or will look gorgeous.


I am with you on that she had to look so very pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are! You are so wise ! :thumbup:


Well I didn't know that there were two of them? Also didn't read it well I thought it was gd . See I am having a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha now you all know I am silly.

Don't tell anyone it's my birthday.

Here is my funny for the day.

When in my 30's was admit to hosopital they ask my age told them 29. Hubby standing beside me. Later told nurse the truth. Hubby had gone home.

Next doctors appointment ask again my age 29, hubby beside me.

Next time had to give my age hubby pipes up she is 29.

What make it funny is I am two years younger then love of my life. 

When I told him he said he forgot that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mink went to mink heaven after hubby trapped him. Havaaen't seen one since.


Not even as a hat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Not even as a hat?


Or purse? Or pillow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my last night son and daughter in law came over and brought me a lovely card.

Guess what a gift certificate to Wisc. Craft Market.

Joy will know what I mean as she lives in this state for all others it is yarn heaven everything you could want and not need.

They also made me cry as they gave me a senior picture of grand daughter. I don't have any grandbabies left. 

This morning got and email from youngest son. He is in China how is that for being loved.

Poor hubby ask me what I wanted for birthday and told him nothing and I really ment it. He gave me a hug and kiss. He is taking me to A&W for chili dogs. Thats what I wanted just kidding I told him. 
We are going to REd lobster for lunch.

Plus I got to put all this up here. I am having the best of days. Thanks all for good wishes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper report in or else I know you are sitting in waiting room and babies are coming.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Not even as a hat?


Ah no babies yet didn't see your post. Do you know how awful mink smell. I had a friend whose dad raised mink. yucky.
I wouldn't wear them for anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or purse? Or pillow?


nope


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of my deer camp shawl.No one finished it for me. I did it all by myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby said Obama going to address the nation.

Bet I know what his spin will be . So why watch. 

I am going to roll back ACA for a year and it is all the republicans fault.

Woe is me I did not do this I am innocent. 

The man is such a no words for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of my deer camp shawl.No one finished it for me. I did it all by myself.


Oh that is gorgeous CB where did you get pattern from? :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is gorgeous CB where did you get pattern from? :thumbup:


Sarah Monte Handknits, Tishey Shawl, www.sarahmontie.com, [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby said Obama going to address the nation.
> 
> Bet I know what his spin will be . So why watch.
> 
> ...


It was blah, blah, I didn't know. Blah, blah, lie, I am clueless . I am only the president how would I know what is going on? You know same ole story. I Country Bumpkins did not to it either. I am also innocent. No spin here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> which one is yours?


CB,

It just had sound and no motion. A photo and that was all. Which one is yours?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was blah, blah, I didn't know. Blah, blah, lie, I am clueless . I am only the president how would I know what is going on? You know same ole story. I Country Bumpkins did not to it either. I am also innocent. No spin here.


I can't stand to listen to him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> It just had sound and no motion. A photo and that was all. Which one is yours?


The two boys with the ties. Andrew is the oldest and the one that did the weather a few months ago. Matthew is our baby. He just is there to be cute. It was a reunion of all the kids that have done the weather with the weather man. Andrew is 14 and Matthew is 6.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The two boys with the ties. Andrew is the oldest and the one that did the weather a few months ago. Matthew is our baby. He just is there to be cute. It was a reunion of all the kids that have done the weather with the weather man. Andrew is 14 and Matthew is 6.


Will look some more. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will look some more. Thanks.


So cute. But, I only saw one with a tie. Where is the other one.

He is adorable! Lucky you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So cute. But, I only saw one with a tie. Where is the other one.
> 
> He is adorable! Lucky you!


Yes 2 with ties. One in the back with a dark blue shirt and the little one on front row. Yes I am very blessed. I have 4 adorable boys and 1 beautiful girl. Sorry I am full of praise for my grands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I like your selection of color better. Thanks for the link as I love to make shawls. Does it stay on the shoulders?


Jane I made it of sock yarn. I did get it tangled up in my hair once. If you made it longer or with thicker yarn it would be better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes 2 with ties. One in the back with a dark blue shirt and the little one on front row. Yes I am very blessed. I have 4 adorable boys and 1 beautiful girl. Sorry I am full of praise for my grands.


Will look again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes 2 with ties. One in the back with a dark blue shirt and the little one on front row. Yes I am very blessed. I have 4 adorable boys and 1 beautiful girl. Sorry I am full of praise for my grands.


They must have changed/fixed it. Another man was there before. Now I can see and it is a video and not a photo. Yes, they are the best dressed! I love their ties. Shows good parenting! Thank you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They must have changed/fixed it. Another man was there before. Now I can see and it is a video and not a photo. Yes, they are the best dressed! I love their ties. Shows good parenting! Thank you, CB.


Thanks! :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is not a happy video.http://www.kisscleveland.com/pages/java.html?article=11815092


This is really incredibly sad. These kids with time on their hands and knocking someone unconscious is all they could think to do. I don't know which is more pathetic, coming up with the idea or laughing about doing it for no reason at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Everything looked good as can be & therapy is helping the shoulder works better. Thanks for asking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is awful too
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/alleged-assaults-rock-crown-heights-article-1.1514604


In areas where this is happening, possibly people should start up a buddy system. It seems these teens prey on individuals, so if no one is alone then they might be safer. I can see this adding to the reasons to carry a weapon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This awful also.http://twitchy.com/2013/11/11/theres-a-new-sheriff-in-town-james-okeefe-exposes-obamacare-navigator-fraud-video/


It was only a matter of time before dishonesty reared its head as far as navigators are concerned. IMO many of the navigators are former ACORN members.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to be the first to wish theyarnlady (Yarnie) Happy Birtday! Love you. Hope it is the best ever! XXX


Happy birthday Yarnie. I, too, wish you the best for the coming year.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper report in or else I know you are sitting in waiting room and babies are coming.


Phhtt...I wish. DIL is miserable. DS is miserable. I'm impatiently waiting...and waiting...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of my deer camp shawl.No one finished it for me. I did it all by myself.


I like that CB. The boys took good care not to get it dirty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about a tiny teddy bear. I have seen one, many, many years ago.


Anything. Mink feels soooo nice!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Phhtt...I wish. DIL is miserable. DS is miserable. I'm impatiently waiting...and waiting...


On the plus side....the more the babies stay inside the uterus, the more nutrients they get.
I was only 3 pounds when I was born, and my twin sis was 4 pounds, and we were both in incubators for 6 weeks and came home the day we were supposed to be born. This was in the 1960`s though, and medicine has come along in leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> On the plus side....the more the babies stay inside the uterus, the more nutrients they get.
> I was only 3 pounds when I was born, and my twin sis was 4 pounds, and we were both in incubators for 6 weeks and came home the day we were supposed to be born. This was in the 1960`s though, and medicine has come along in leaps and bounds since then.


Glad you are here. You are lucky to have a twin.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just got home after delivering dinner to the soon-to-be parents. DIL is HUGE! Hard date for the two munchkins is at 38 weeks. Doc said they would induce at that time if she hasn't delivered as they have found that, with twins, the risks outweigh the benefits to let it go any further. Plus the babies are big. So, that's 11 days from now. I hope, for her comfort, that she goes this weekend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of my deer camp shawl.No one finished it for me. I did it all by myself.


Your shawl is beautiful--such great work. You have been busy as I haven't done much knitting lately


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is for you Thumper:


Are they born saying that? That would be nice. Something more I'm going to have to wait for. :?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just got home after delivering dinner to the soon-to-be parents. DIL is HUGE! Hard date for the two munchkins is at 38 weeks. Doc said they would induce at that time if she hasn't delivered as they have found that, with twins, the risks outweigh the benefits to let it go any further. Plus the babies are big. So, that's 11 days from now. I hope, for her comfort, that she goes this weekend.


Poor dil. I can't imagine what she going thru. I had big babies over 8 lbs and I was miserable being short. It will be worth all of the suffering and be over soon. I was late on all three and it would upset me so much for someone to say "You haven't had that baby yet"? So we won't say that. Just let us know how they are all doing. XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah you chicken wimp.    I would never go out and play in snow unless I could take a heated blanket with me. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I made friends with a young woman from Chile last year - she was ok during the summer but as soon as the colder, rainy days started she just couldn't stay warm outside. She started wrapping a hot water bottle around her chest under her sweater whenever she went outside. Even though our winters are mild compared to most of Canada, she couldn't handle it and moved back to Chile a few months ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I made friends with a young woman from Chile last year - she was ok during the summer but as soon as the colder, rainy days started she just couldn't stay warm outside. She started wrapping a hot water bottle around her chest under her sweater whenever she went outside. Even though our winters are mild compared to most of Canada, she couldn't handle it and moved back to Chile a few months ago.


Funny sounds like my sister . She wears turtle necks in warm weather or sweat shirts. Always got a heater on. She is moving to Kentucky soon and I don't know if she can handle the colder winters.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey where did you find picture of me?
> WCK found one too. Know one is safe on internet.
> 
> I love it.


Here's another one for you Yarnie, hope you had a great day


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

A friend posted this on her Facebook. It's a link for a new stitch-a-day video. I only viewed the first one but it looks pretty cool.

http://newstitchaday.com/vip/?ref=28493


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are! You are so wise ! :thumbup:


They're good looking boys CB. Is the older boy still interested in science and weather?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of my deer camp shawl.No one finished it for me. I did it all by myself.


Beautiful; really like the slip thru closure. Glad your guys brought it back safe and sound. What's your next project?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I just got home after delivering dinner to the soon-to-be parents. DIL is HUGE! Hard date for the two munchkins is at 38 weeks. Doc said they would induce at that time if she hasn't delivered as they have found that, with twins, the risks outweigh the benefits to let it go any further. Plus the babies are big. So, that's 11 days from now. I hope, for her comfort, that she goes this weekend.


Hope it's soon! She must be exhausted


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful; really like the slip thru closure. Glad your guys brought it back safe and sound. What's your next project?


Thanks . My oldest grandson brought it home for me early. I started another shawl but don't like it. Probably frog it. What are you working on? I bet you are busy at work .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny sounds like my sister . She wears turtle necks in warm weather or sweat shirts. Always got a heater on. She is moving to Kentucky soon and I don't know if she can handle the colder winters.


I don't like frigid - but do find it easier to dress and adjust for colder temps than a heat wave with high humidity. Hope she settles in ok - or maybe she'll move back to your area?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're good looking boys CB. Is the older boy still interested in science and weather?


Thanks Kitty you know I have to agree with you. :shock: Yes Andrew is interested in science and weather. He makes good grades.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> A friend posted this on her Facebook. It's a link for a new stitch-a-day video. I only viewed the first one but it looks pretty cool.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/vip/?ref=28493


Thanks Thumper, will check it out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . My oldest grandson brought it home for me early. I started another shawl but don't like it. Probably frog it. What are you working on? I bet you are busy at work .


Good news - it has been busier than Nov last year; seems like a lot more people will be getting hand made gifts this year. I finished a scarf and hand warmers while I was in Edmonton and just finished another pair of handwarmers. Next up will be leg warmers. And I promised to make another doggie coat for the little toy pom that is losing his hair.

Sometimes I don't like a project after starting it either so I'd frog and start something else rather than continue working on something I don't like. Something will inspire you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news - it has been busier than Nov last year; seems like a lot more people will be getting hand made gifts this year. I finished a scarf and hand warmers while I was in Edmonton and just finished another pair of handwarmers. Next up will be leg warmers. And I promised to make another doggie coat for the little toy pom that is losing his hair.
> 
> Sometimes I don't like a project after starting it either so I'd frog and start something else rather than continue working on something I don't like. Something will inspire you


Hope to see pics of your scarf and hand warmers. Never did any leg warmers. I have made some boot toppers . Nice the little pom will be cute and warm.Thanks to you! :thumbup:That is good news that more people are buying more yarn. Wish there was a place in town I could go to.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

CB , I want to give you an extended birthday day. That way I can still wish you a Happy Birthday and extend my wishes for many more for you. You don't have to count it towards your age though.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, CB, did I miss your BD? Well, a BIG Happy Birthday!

Hugs, dear lady, jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, CB, did I miss your BD? Well, a BIG Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hugs, dear lady, jane


Oh, dear CB. I did not realize it was your birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB , I want to give you an extended birthday day. That way I can still wish you a Happy Birthday and extend my wishes for many more for you. You don't have to count it towards your age though.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thumper quit thinking about babies. It is not my birthday it was Yarnie. lol But thanks anyway.
:shock: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, CB, did I miss your BD? Well, a BIG Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hugs, dear lady, jane


No one missed my birthday it is in March. I'll take the hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear CB. I did not realize it was your birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Thank you but you can tell me again in March. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No one missed my birthday it is in March. I'll take the hugs. :thumbup:


HUGS!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you but you can tell me again in March. :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No one missed my birthday it is in March. I'll take the hugs. :thumbup:


LOL!! Glutton! But best wishes in any event. HAPPY NOVEMBER 15th!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL!! Glutton! But best wishes in any event. HAPPY NOVEMBER 15th!!


 :XD: Thank you and back to ya! Happy November 15th to you too and hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thumper this is what your babies are doing.Awww


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper this is what your babies are doing.Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow what a fantastic video....really beautiful
Thank you for that bumpy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a fantastic video....really beautiful
> Thank you for that bumpy


Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news - it has been busier than Nov last year; seems like a lot more people will be getting hand made gifts this year. I finished a scarf and hand warmers while I was in Edmonton and just finished another pair of handwarmers. Next up will be leg warmers. And I promised to make another doggie coat for the little toy pom that is losing his hair.
> 
> Sometimes I don't like a project after starting it either so I'd frog and start something else rather than continue working on something I don't like. Something will inspire you


Oh nice to know you are busy. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: Thank you and back to ya! Happy November 15th to you too and hugs!


my sweet hubby wish me a happy day after birthday day. 

Hope I didn't cause a stir with what I did yesterday, just wanted to start my day with a few silly's.

I am so glad to be a part of the PP. You ladies are fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper this is what your babies are doing.Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone remember CB March. Go to home page and on bottom shows list of Kp's having birthday. 

We will have to keep an eye out for it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Everyone remember CB March. Go to home page and on bottom shows list of Kp's having birthday.
> 
> We will have to keep an eye out for it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You can't I didn't put my birthday date on. So you will not see it. :


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't I didn't put my birthday date on. So you will not see it. :


we have ways of finding out don't you know we are right we are always right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> we have ways of finding out don't you know we are right we are always right.


True we are. We do have our ways don't we. :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So ladies do you know what we are going to do.

Everyday in March we are going to wish her a Happy Birthday, should be fun. Plus it will make her silly if we do it.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper you are making progress with every day that passes it means you are getting closer to being

GRANDMA, yeah Thumper


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper this is what your babies are doing.Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my sweet hubby wish me a happy day after birthday day.
> 
> Hope I didn't cause a stir with what I did yesterday, just wanted to start my day with a few silly's.
> 
> I am so glad to be a part of the PP. You ladies are fun.


Glad you had a great day Yarnie, you deserve it!
Here are the photos for the front page of next Righters Village News


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you had a great day Yarnie, you deserve it!
> Here are the photos for the front page of next Righters Village News


 :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

If anyone served or know someone who did serve in Vietnam watch this video, it is very moving.
http://www.coolestone.com/media/7002/The-Eagle-Cried/#.UoERFPnnsnh


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> my sweet hubby wish me a happy day after birthday day.
> 
> Hope I didn't cause a stir with what I did yesterday, just wanted to start my day with a few silly's.
> 
> I am so glad to be a part of the PP. You ladies are fun.


YL, so you are the one that recently had the birthday. I obviously got confused. It's happening a lot lately.

However, please accept my belated best wishes for a happy birthday and my apologies for not being timely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't worry about it and neaither should you. 

Baby progress report.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: what a creative cake! I love seeing how the talents of some are made into things to admire.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't worry about it and neaither should you.
> 
> Baby progress report.


*Sigh*. Nothing to report. We do know that if she doesn't deliver by 38 weeks they will induce.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For all the Birthdays I may have missed, I`m so sorry. I hope your day was wonderful regardless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good way to go one card covers all. Wish I had thought about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB started the 1894 cap it is really neat between watching video and making it love it. So easy, going to do this as a christmas gift for all the men in family.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB started the 1894 cap it is really neat between watching video and making it love it. So easy, going to do this as a christmas gift for all the men in family.
> Thanks for posting it.


You are welcome.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB started the 1894 cap it is really neat between watching video and making it love it. So easy, going to do this as a christmas gift for all the men in family.
> Thanks for posting it.


What's the 1894 cap?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> What's the 1894 cap?


It`s this site Thumpy that was posted earlier in the work.






And more
http://www.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God's Blessing from Wisconsin. Where it is to warm for end of Nov. and raining a bit hard thunder and lighting. Should be glad it isn't snow?? Just don't know how to dress,heavy clothes and coat one day fall dressing another day.

Temps are suppose to drop again, but then rain most of the week.

Thanks WeBe for posting pattern for Thumper. Was a post and run here. I love the cap. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper baby report of the day. Know you are getting sick of reporting in. But really am getting excited about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do have to get the Righter New report again, but have been so busy. 

Son should be coming home from China soon. Always worry about him. 16 hour time difference for him and he really is so tired when he gets home.

No reception yet about marriage. Everthing as usual if this family can't do it backwards no one can.

Hubby down to Madison has to buy new part for who knows what. Wants to know when Packers play today. Heck if I know and if they play at all.

Life as usual here.

Everyone have a blessed day and try to stay out of trouble. Na don't bother whats life with out stirring up something.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :!: :!:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, have trouble with IPAD & SIL had 2 bone spurs & rotator cuff repaired on Rt shoulder so he does not have time to see what is wrong.

We are under a tornado watch/warning because of storms in area plus 70 degree weather forecasted for today. Going to GD's BD this PM & they have a basement.

Talk later, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB started the 1894 cap it is really neat between watching video and making it love it. So easy, going to do this as a christmas gift for all the men in family.
> Thanks for posting it.


Post a picture when it is finished as would love to see it for real.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are in the 70's today too. Suppose to have some bad weather too with the cold front coming in. Take care Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, have trouble with IPAD & SIL had 2 bone spurs & rotator cuff repaired on Rt shoulder so he does not have time to see what is wrong.
> 
> We are under a tornado watch/warning because of storms in area plus 70 degree weather forecasted for today. Going to GD's BD this PM & they have a basement.
> 
> Talk later, Jane


Lots of reports about the tornado and weather. Good luck and be careful! Give us a report.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie FYI the Packers play at 3:25 on Fox. I just had to look it up.


Thanks lady look it up on internet for him and post a note on remote control.

Love this one he is watching the bears play in Chicago. Seem there has been a tornado touch down near city of Chicago and they are sending fans to tunnels for cover. But yet leave the football players on the field. Now that makes sense doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne will do when I get cap done. It is really nice as it is double over on ear band.

Praying for SIL not good for him I am sure.

Hope you get Ipad fix.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We have tornado watch up here too. Seem we all are getting it. waiting for cold front to pass through later this afternoon.

Say safe all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how is Uncle doing? Hope he was able to have operation he needed and came through o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On phone for an hour with new DIL. I love it we sure have fun chatting.

Found out son not coming home from China until day before Thanksgiving. Then leaves again Dec.1st again for China comes home Christmas eve day.

Seems they are building new factory, and putting in new machinery in old one.

The company he works for is selling their products over in China.

That is a good thing as with the fair trade act China is sending good's over here Cheaper and is controling import market right now. Seem the US and other countrys are trying to bring China back to table to stop importing more and at lower cost then rest of world . It affect all countrys when that is done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how is Uncle doing? Hope he was able to have operation he needed and came through o.k.


It was my cousin. Haven't heard anymore. He has to get his blood thinned before the stop , start surgery. It is 82 here and a lot of humidity. Feels like tornado weather. Freeze Tuesday now Sunday 82. Yuk!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

for all you nice ladies, if you haven't seen it yet it's funny, Happy Thanksgiving to all.
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Karverr. Funny video. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your wife.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Karverr - such a cute video. Thanks - Happy TG back to you as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, did raking and tractor pickup of leaves for the third weekend in a row. Snow stakes went out today, so finally everything is stored and we are ready for winter.

Let the cold and snow begin 

I've been busy at my one-woman factory (mostly sewing) for my craft fair.

Be well my friends and choose joy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> for all you nice ladies, if you haven't seen it yet it's funny, Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


How thoughtful of you Karverr. Hope your Thanksgiving is also wonderful and Bless you for sharing with us.

And it was funny very funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, did raking and tractor pickup of leaves for the third weekend in a row. Snow stakes went out today, so finally everything is stored and we are ready for winter.
> 
> Let the cold and snow begin
> 
> ...


Well leaves are not done here. Rain last couple of days have brought all of them down, but to wet to rake them up and still raining. Lucky you to be done.

You just want the snow as you want to play with snow blower admit it :shock: :XD: :XD:

You are a busy Elf When is show coming up??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, hanging head :roll: . I'll admit, cannot wait to rev up the engine!

Dec 7th is my big fair - I need 10 times the booth rental cost in inventory. I've done very well in the past with that formula; so an elf I am.

BTW: I saw an adorable Elf in a Wreath craft here on another KP thread. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's crafts (other than knitting) in the new section here on KP.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> God's Blessing from Wisconsin. Where it is to warm for end of Nov. and raining a bit hard thunder and lighting. Should be glad it isn't snow?? Just don't know how to dress,heavy clothes and coat one day fall dressing another day.
> 
> Temps are suppose to drop again, but then rain most of the week.
> 
> Thanks WeBe for posting pattern for Thumper. Was a post and run here. I love the cap. Have you tried it yet?


Always a pleasure Yarnie. The reason I found it so fast is because I have it tabbed on my desktop. Even when I reboot it`s still there.
No I haven`t tried it yet, I`m still so caught up in these Christmas afghans I haven`t the time for anything else.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> for all you nice ladies, if you haven't seen it yet it's funny, Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


Thanks karv...you`re such a sweetie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> for all you nice ladies, if you haven't seen it yet it's funny, Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


I love it. Thank you! Funny and good music.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, Karverr!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The two boys with the ties. Andrew is the oldest and the one that did the weather a few months ago. Matthew is our baby. He just is there to be cute. It was a reunion of all the kids that have done the weather with the weather man. Andrew is 14 and Matthew is 6.


I knew those must be your boys CB. They look so nice in their shirts and ties. They looked like little gentlemen. I would be proud if I were you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I knew those must be your boys CB. They look so nice in their shirts and ties. They looked like little gentlemen. I would be proud if I were you.


They are so adorable!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am Knit crazy and Lukelucky. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am Knit crazy and Lukelucky. Thank you!


CB,

Watching the video - I just wanted to give them both a big hug. What a lucky person you are!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Watching the video - I just wanted to give them both a big hug. What a lucky person you are!


 I get to see them Thanksgiving. Woo hoo. But today not a happy camper. The freezer door has been open since last night. I am cooking all the meat that was semi frozen and canning tomatoes. So happy I have been clearing out freezer for holidays. :hunf:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I get to see them Thanksgiving. Woo hoo. But today not a happy camper. The freezer door has been open since last night. I am cooking all the meat that was semi frozen and canning tomatoes. So happy I have been clearing out freezer for holidays. :hunf:


CB,

You can put semi frozed back to freeze. Tomatoes are easy to put back. They have acid in them and are not as effected by being unfrozen. Try not to have to cook everything. It will be ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> You can put semi frozed back to freeze. Tomatoes are easy to put back. They have acid in them and are not as effected by being unfrozen. Try not to have to cook everything. It will be ok.


 Lukelucy I have already canned the tomatoes and cooked my pork and chicken. I wanted to get my freezer cleaned out anyway. Thanks for the tip tho. XX


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I have been battling the libs on obamacare#3 and I need a break.Came down here for some sane reading.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

They`re not worth a raised BP karv. Its like trying to educate pork.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is so superb I just had to share
http://www.godvine.com/You-Will-Feel-Proud-to-Be-an-American-After-You-Listen-to-This-Soldier-Choir--4256.html#.UojI_hImDkI.facebook


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is so superb I just had to share
> http://www.godvine.com/You-Will-Feel-Proud-to-Be-an-American-After-You-Listen-to-This-Soldier-Choir--4256.html#.UojI_hImDkI.facebook


Thank you Wendy! Love, love that. Somethings o just can't ruin is our love of Country. God Bless the USA!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well I have been battling the libs on obamacare#3 and I need a break.Came down here for some sane reading.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

An Open Letter to Oprah (Of Barack and Barry)
Culture, Email Featured 10 comments

barack-obama-oprah
Theres a level of disrespect for the office that occurs. And that occurs in some cases and maybe even many cases because hes African American.

No, Oprah. In all sincerity I disrespect Obama for the same reason I disrespect you because he is not worthy of respect.

Hard as it is to believe, in some circles of this great and glorious land we call America, there are people who think for themselves. These are those who dont wait for some overpaid, egocentric talk-show host to tell them what to believe, what to think, or how to vote. They are the countless millions who expect others to take responsibility for themselves and their own families.

You see, we grew up in a time when there was no Oprah show to tell us we were poor, downtrodden, mistreated and abused.

Instead, we had to shoulder both trial and tragedy with no one to blame for our state but the man in the mirror. If we succeeded or if we failed, it was because of something we had done, not the color of our skin. There have been many in America of every race who were born into truly poor and terribly disadvantaged homes, yet succeeded wildly. Take Barack Obama (please).
Now, your friend Barack sits between two worlds. Barack, the African son of black, Kenyan economist, Barack Obama Sr., and Barry, son of white, American economist Ann Dunham.

I dont believe you understand the quandary youve placed yourself in!

On the one hand, you couldnt help but defend Baracks African-American heritage from the evil white man. After all, no white person could actually be judging the man based upon his actions. Whites are inherently racist, after all.

On the other hand, Barry is responsible for one of the largest economic declines for minorities in US history. How could you possibly allow his Caucasian side to get away with leading African-Americans into such a horrible state of affairs?

It appears you want to both have your cake and eat it too (and eat it and eat it).
I want to thank you for reminding us all of our apparent racism. I hope youll take the time to remind Barry of his.

Share1.3K Tweet90 4 Email3 Share1.4K

Read more at http://theblacksphere.net/2013/11/open-letter-oprah-barack-barry/#vgwVrvvdizMYOPAE.99


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Wendy! Love, love that. Somethings o just can't ruin is our love of Country. God Bless the USA!


You are so welcome Bumpy. I loved this video so much because it`s a mixture of my 2 fave things....military pride and choirs. I`m a Navy Wife of nearly 25 years, so it really lifted my flagging spirits to new heights.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You are so welcome Bumpy. I loved this video so much because it`s a mixture of my 2 fave things....military pride and choirs. I`m a Navy Wife of nearly 25 years, so it really lifted my flagging spirits to new heights.


I am a Navy daughter. I love it!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonder if I count? I'm not a military wife or daughter....but my Dad tried to enlist in the U.S. military during WWII & they wouldn't take him 'cause he worked for the railroad & the railroads were vital to our national defense. 

So guess you could say I was a Railroad daughter!

Here's to all our brave men...husbands & Daddies!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> God's Blessing from Wisconsin. Where it is to warm for end of Nov. and raining a bit hard thunder and lighting. Should be glad it isn't snow?? Just don't know how to dress,heavy clothes and coat one day fall dressing another day.
> 
> Temps are suppose to drop again, but then rain most of the week.
> 
> Thanks WeBe for posting pattern for Thumper. Was a post and run here. I love the cap. Have you tried it yet?


Just rain for us, but I'm very happy I came back from Alberta on Tue. because they had a massive snow storm this weekend (over 12 inches to Sat. night).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone stayed safe during the tornados and storms


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just rain for us, but I'm very happy I came back from Alberta on Tue. because they had a massive snow storm this weekend (over 12 inches to Sat. night).


Oh no. Thank you Lord for being home safe WCK. That looks like a blizzard to me. We have only gotten rain and heat. In the upper 80's and very humid. I hope Janie is ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> for all you nice ladies, if you haven't seen it yet it's funny, Happy Thanksgiving to all.
> http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


cute


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, hanging head :roll: . I'll admit, cannot wait to rev up the engine!
> 
> Dec 7th is my big fair - I need 10 times the booth rental cost in inventory. I've done very well in the past with that formula; so an elf I am.
> 
> BTW: I saw an adorable Elf in a Wreath craft here on another KP thread. I'm enjoying seeing everyone's crafts (other than knitting) in the new section here on KP.


You've got a beautiful and unique assortment for your sale! Look forward to seeing your latest creations


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I get to see them Thanksgiving. Woo hoo. But today not a happy camper. The freezer door has been open since last night. I am cooking all the meat that was semi frozen and canning tomatoes. So happy I have been clearing out freezer for holidays. :hunf:


 :-( Sorry about that. Sounds like you had a busy day cooking


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( Sorry about that. Sounds like you had a busy day cooking


 Yes I did but all over now. I at least have all the weeks worth of food cooked.

:XD: All things work for good. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did but all over now. I at least have all the weeks worth of food cooked.
> 
> :XD: All things work for good. :-D


We invited friends over for a late lunch today and I put a ham in the crock pot. When I got home at about 11 am - the power was out! It was out for almost 2 hours so I had to finish the ham with high heat in the oven. Your right - it all works out and we had a great visit


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We invited friends over for a late lunch today and I put a ham in the crock pot. When I got home at about 11 am - the power was out! It was out for almost 2 hours so I had to finish the ham with high heat in the oven. Your right - it all works out and we had a great visit


Oh I am sorry. It would have been good in the crock. Try again. Good to have friends over and having a great time anyway.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> An Open Letter to Oprah (Of Barack and Barry)
> Culture, Email Featured 10 comments
> 
> barack-obama-oprah
> ...


I like that website and this was a good article. I can't stand oprah any more than I can obama. However, what she does will not ultimately affect me. The same cannot be said about the little man in the WH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute


So funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am a Navy daughter. I love it!


Me, too! And I love it, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wonder if I count? I'm not a military wife or daughter....but my Dad tried to enlist in the U.S. military during WWII & they wouldn't take him 'cause he worked for the railroad & the railroads were vital to our national defense.
> 
> So guess you could say I was a Railroad daughter!
> 
> Here's to all our brave men...husbands & Daddies!


yes, me too as still fighting for the Native American Indians who are still being discriminated against today especially by the Lefties on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I like that website and this was a good article. I can't stand oprah any more than I can obama. However, what she does will not ultimately affect me. The same cannot be said about the little man in the WH.


Never liked Oprah as think she only came into TV because of her race--nothing more & her show was such a farce! I heard she is having financial trouble--poor dear as she thought she could "own" TV!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the sites about Thanksgiving as it was great & the other one too. The laundry is calling so must get busy.

Storms tore through Indiana last night heard 6 people dead not sure if all were in Indiana.

GD put typing pad on IPAD last night as SIL didn't want it anymore, but it is such a small keyboard!

Talk later, Hugs, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Never liked Oprah as think she only came into TV because of her race--nothing more & her show was such a farce! I heard she is having financial trouble--poor dear as she thought she could "own" TV!


Financial trouble? Hadn't heard that. 60 Minutes (Sunday) had a segment with billionaires on it. She was not there. I wondered why. Perhaps that is the answer - money troubles. Her skill was not transferrable. Oprah Show was it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I use to love Oprah. Then she started talking New Age. I couldn't watch her any more. Maybe her political stand with o got the best of her money making.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Financial trouble? Hadn't heard that. 60 Minutes (Sunday) had a segment with billionaires on it. She was not there. I wondered why. Perhaps that is the answer - money troubles. Her skill was not transferrable. Oprah Show was it.


Her move to her own network is to blame for her loss of a following from what I have read. Personally, I think her past success was because she was seen as non-racial in focus. But, when she endorsed Obama and moved from her traditional mainstream network she began to be seen as a black advocate only. I don't know if she intended to do that, but it was perceived that way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Her move to her own network is to blame for her loss of a following from what I have read. Personally, I think her past success was because she was seen as non-racial in focus. But, when she endorsed Obama and moved from her traditional mainstream network she began to be seen as a black advocate only. I don't know if she intended to do that, but it was perceived that way.


You are so right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so right.


I agree. Also, she took on a self-righteous holier-than-thou attitude, like she knew or WAS the answer to everything. Didn't like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this special? http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/11/15/school-cancels-operation-christmas-child-over-lawsuit-threats/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did follow Oprah in the begining. But as she has now become what is consider a Celebrity I have turn away. It seem that in this country when one thinks they are Celebrities they can get on their platforms and tell the world what they think and all should hang on their every word.. I don't really need to know or want to know what they think that is so important that we all should follow their every word.

Personal I would think they may wonder how they got to be celebrities. Isn't it because of the people who paid for their success??? I do not worship at the throne of Celebritise. 

I am also tired of the repeat of racist when one can not think of anything else.

Also wonder why if this is what is felt by her she did not mention it in her own country but goes to England to say this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this special? http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/11/15/school-cancels-operation-christmas-child-over-lawsuit-threats/


Oh that is just the stupidist thing I have ever read. Yes deprive some child of a bit of happiness.

The USA is going so over board with this stuff it is unbelievalbe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah We B thanks, does the heart good to here the words.

GOD bless the USA.

To know that these are the men and women who serve this country. They are the real celebrities and real hero's of this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper report in :roll: :roll: :roll: ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What made me mad about Oprah is that she not only trashed Americans, but she did it while promoting her movie 'The Butler' in the UK.
Maybe she hopes that we`ll forget it when she comes back to the USA. Not a chance Oprah.
And she wonders why her tv show bombed, and her OWN channel is failing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was the TV network that brought the financial trouble.


Thanks. Now I know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What made me mad about Oprah is that she not only trashed Americans, but she did it while promoting her movie 'The Butler' in the UK.
> Maybe she hopes that we`ll forget it when she comes back to the USA. Not a chance Oprah.
> And she wonders why her tv show bombed, and her OWN channel is failing.


Reminds me of Jane Fonda. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not watched her show, since we got cable TV. So many better shows to watch. I would rather watch a re-run of Perry Mason.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is just the stupidist thing I have ever read. Yes deprive some child of a bit of happiness.
> 
> The USA is going so over board with this stuff it is unbelievalbe.


Must be a weak administration that catering to the public instead of what is right. Happens all over the place. That is one of the biggest problems in education - catering to the wrong voice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is just the stupidist thing I have ever read. Yes deprive some child of a bit of happiness.
> 
> The USA is going so over board with this stuff it is unbelievalbe.


What strikes me is that it was _one, just *one* person_ that instigated this. When did we get to the place where one person dictated what a larger group could and could not do??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am Knit crazy and Lukelucky. Thank you!


No, you are not Knit Crazy or Lukelucy. You are Country Bumpkins - get used to it. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you are not Knit Crazy or Lukelucy. You are Country Bumpkins - get used to it. :-D


Oh silly! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you are not Knit Crazy or Lukelucy. You are Country Bumpkins - get used to it. :-D


yes she is CB defender of what is Right and shows them what is truly wrong. Seem to me that last night some of ones who accuse others of being racist became the thing that they label others with.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper report in :roll: :roll: :roll: ;-) ;-) ;-)


Grrr.....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes she is CB defender of what is Right and shows them what is truly wrong. Seem to me that last night some of ones who accuse others of being racist became the thing that they label others with.


Isn't that the way it usually is with them? They are the racist not us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Well I have been battling the libs on obamacare#3 and I need a break.Came down here for some sane reading.


You did great! I don't even read most of their posts anymore. Stupidity is the least of their problems. Stick with us, the water is so much nicer here, and we learn and support one another.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> An Open Letter to Oprah (Of Barack and Barry)
> Culture, Email Featured 10 comments
> 
> barack-obama-oprah
> ...


This was fun, thanks CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got a beautiful and unique assortment for your sale! Look forward to seeing your latest creations


Thank you WCK. I've just completed about another 20 beaded sashes and will now begin on microwave bowls. I still have much to do, but I work best under pressure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We invited friends over for a late lunch today and I put a ham in the crock pot. When I got home at about 11 am - the power was out! It was out for almost 2 hours so I had to finish the ham with high heat in the oven. Your right - it all works out and we had a great visit


Oh, no. I feel responsible since I probably was one of the reasons you bought a crock pot. Sounds like you are enjoying it though! So glad you had a nice visit with your friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh silly! :thumbup:


Ha - I don't think it is a good idea for you to steal the identities of others. Be your own person, please.

BTW: Your grands looked adorable and so focused - you should be proud of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I did follow Oprah in the begining. But as she has now become what is consider a Celebrity I have turn away. It seem that in this country when one thinks they are Celebrities they can get on their platforms and tell the world what they think and all should hang on their every word.. I don't really need to know or want to know what they think that is so important that we all should follow their every word.
> 
> Personal I would think they may wonder how they got to be celebrities. Isn't it because of the people who paid for their success??? I do not worship at the throne of Celebritise.
> 
> ...


Wise words Yarnie. I cannot stand to listen to those who constantly tell us how we are to live our lives and 'feel.' Her show was all about why people 'feel' one way or another and Oprah putting herself into their lives. Bleh . can't stand that kind of self-serving stuff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What strikes me is that it was _one, just *one* person_ that instigated this. When did we get to the place where one person dictated what a larger group could and could not do??


I agree. Since when does 'one' mean the 'majority rule.'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes she is CB defender of what is Right and shows them what is truly wrong. Seem to me that last night some of ones who accuse others of being racist became the thing that they label others with.


True - the Libs claim racism always when they don't have anything else to say. Stupid = all of them. Racist = most of them.

Wonder why they don't call Obama a racist since he claims only his Black race and not his White race. I guess one can be racist against himself?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please someone tell me how the Amish are socialist?
When I read that I almost choke on it.

Amish believe in God they do not want to have the world turn their faith into anything other then what they believe. 
They do not ask others to take care of them, not even government. They do help each other in times of need but only because of what they are taught in the bible. Not what the Socialist view of who should take care of them????

How is that socialism???

They believe in helping others and what is taught in the bible????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha - I don't think it is a good idea for you to steal the identities of others. Be your own person, please.
> 
> BTW: Your grands looked adorable and so focused - you should be proud of them.


I'll try. :lol: Thank you! I am proud of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please someone tell me how the Amish are socialist?
> When I read that I almost choke on it.
> 
> Amish believe in God they do not want to have the world turn their faith into anything other then what they believe.
> ...


I am as clueless as you on that one! :?: :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not watched her show, since we got cable TV. So many better shows to watch. I would rather watch a re-run of Perry Mason.


I agree. My husband and I love those Perry Mason shows. I think we've seen almost all of them by now.

Our cable has a new channel for old shows like Leave it to Beaver. I can't remember the name or number, but if I run across it, I'll post it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My, my.http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/364161/gillibrand-we-all-knew-obamas-promise-wasnt-true-patrick-brennan
National Review Online
November 25 Issue
Subscribe Print
Subscribe Digital
Gift: NR Print
Gift: NR / Digital
NRO Header Navigation

Home
Corner
Agenda
Campaign Spot
Home Front
Right Field
Bench Memos
Media Blog
Feed
Planet Gore
Energy
Events
Audio, Video & Galleries
Kudlow
Pryce-Jones
Exchequer
Phi Beta Cons
Critical Condition
Human Exceptionalism
Tweet Tracker

Log In
Register

Secondary NRO Navigation

Articles
Authors
RSS
Store
Donate
Media Kit
Subscription Help
Contact

Jillian Kay Melchior - The Fight for Mixed Martial Arts in New York
John Fund - The DOJs Radical Civil Rights Division
Mark Steyn - Thus Spake Obama
Greg Pollowitz - Meet the Giant-Buxomed Mannequins of Venezuela
Check Out Jerry Seinfeld's Insanely Impressive Car Collection!Wall St. Cheat Sheet
The New Hollywood A-ListDailyCandy
by Taboola
Promoted Content

The Corner

The one and only.

About
Archive
E-Mail
RSS

Gillibrand: We All Knew Obamas Promise Wasnt True
By Patrick Brennan
November 17, 2013 1:28 PM
Comments
73

inShare1
Print
Text

New York senator Kirsten Gillibrand said this morning that President Obamas promise that Americans could keep their health-care plans should have been more specific, because Obamacare advocates were aware the idea of the law was to disrupt the current system and move people into more comprehensive plans.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> no surprise! Obama's goal is, one payer system, or in other words. * Total Government Control.*


I know. Most of us do know that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> no surprise! Obama's goal is, one payer system, or in other words. * Total Government Control.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes but wait he will have his stash of money when leaving office . Do you think he will pay it down and become poor like the people he has said he was going to help.

I see him moving to another country with his money in tact.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but wait he will have his stash of money when leaving office . Do you think he will pay it down and become poor like the people he has said he was going to help.
> 
> I see him moving to another country with his money in tact.


So he doesn't have to pay taxes. He probably has a stash overseas somewhere. Can't be trusted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. Most of us do know that.


CB in order to know that you have to have the ability to think. I do not see that happening if one is a progressive. Their mission in life is don't think just follow the leader.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB in order to know that you have to have the ability to think. I do not see that happening if one is a progressive. Their mission in life is don't think just follow the leader.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this special? http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/11/15/school-cancels-operation-christmas-child-over-lawsuit-threats/


That is so disgusting and shameful that a group would put its own agenda ahead of providing a few gifts to children who have little or nothing while giving privileged children the opportunity to share and learn to appreciate the joy that comes from helping others. This humanist group has certainly taught these kids a lesson in selfishness and pushing their own agenda ahead of helping those who need it. I wish a law firm would offer their services to defend the school because that precedent shouldn't be set.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> What strikes me is that it was _one, just *one* person_ that instigated this. When did we get to the place where one person dictated what a larger group could and could not do??


I agree with you Thumper - how is it one person or a small group can make a mockery of the legal system to push their agendas? Canada has Human Rights Tribunals in each province and there have been several cases where individuals have claimed their "rights" have been abused for anything ranging from not having a dedicated parking space in front of their home to not being able to have a same sex wedding reception at a Catholic church hall. Their lawyers are paid by the taxpayer while the defendants have to pay their own legal costs. The system is broken and true cases of discrimination and abuse lose their focus.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that the way it usually is with them? They are the racist not us.


You and Yarnie are stronger than me - I've given up on those pages quite a while ago


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you WCK. I've just completed about another 20 beaded sashes and will now begin on microwave bowls. I still have much to do, but I work best under pressure.


What are your bowls made of? Please show a pic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no. I feel responsible since I probably was one of the reasons you bought a crock pot. Sounds like you are enjoying it though! So glad you had a nice visit with your friends.


Well I thought it was just a regular power outage --- but now that you mention it, you and electricity don't have a friendly relationship! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Please someone tell me how the Amish are socialist?
> When I read that I almost choke on it.
> 
> Amish believe in God they do not want to have the world turn their faith into anything other then what they believe.
> ...


Not sure what is meant, but the Amish have some things in common with Hutterites in western Canada. They are very religious and have kept up their traditions and keep themselves apart from main stream. They aren't political socialists but are economic socialists -- individuals don't own any property and equipment, it's all owned by the colony. All decisions are made by a council of elders and formal education stops at 16. No TV or electronics but they do have vehicles and equipment. All of their members are looked after and they help the community when there is a disaster or an emergency but a member that doesn't fit in is expelled and shunned. They have lost many of their young people and also have a lot of issues with a small gene pool


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I thought it was just a regular power outage --- but now that you mention it, you and electricity don't have a friendly relationship! :lol:


Oh good one Kitty!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not sure what is meant, but the Amish have some things in common with Hutterites in western Canada. They are very religious and have kept up their traditions and keep themselves apart from main stream. They aren't political socialists but are economic socialists -- individuals don't own any property and equipment, it's all owned by the colony. All decisions are made by a council of elders and formal education stops at 16. No TV or electronics but they do have vehicles and equipment. All of their members are looked after and they help the community when there is a disaster or an emergency but a member that doesn't fit in is expelled and shunned. They have lost many of their young people and also have a lot of issues with a small gene pool


On the other site one women who goes off with out thinking things through. Claims Amish are socialist no facts to back what was said just words as usual. To claim they are socialist they would have to beleive that government owes them something. 
The Hutteriles sound the same as our Amish. They live their faith and do not expect the goverment to support them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh good one Kitty!


giggle giggle yes that was a good one. Electricity is not one of

the things she should be involved with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> giggle giggle yes that was a good one. Electricity is not one of
> 
> the things she should be involved with.


Sparks do fly when she is around. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I have to do the dreaded deed today. Go to the store for Thanksgiving meal. Oh I need prayers. I also will have to get food for the next 2 weeks. Ho hum. I will probably have the whole car loaded down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sun today and cold again, but just happy to see the sun again.

Found that when I used cap pattern and gotten gauge the hat was more for a small child. Instead of #6 needles going up to an #8. Wonder if they were using British gauge? Is it different WCK? I do think it is or could just be a mistake. As in pattern she recommed size 7 needles or if tight knitter to a #8 needle.
The hats are really nice and band is folded over so ear flaps will be really warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sun today and cold again, but just happy to see the sun again.
> 
> Found that when I used cap pattern and gotten gauge the hat was more for a small child. Instead of #6 needles going up to an #8. Wonder if they were using British gauge? Is it different WCK? I do think it is or could just be a mistake. As in pattern she recommed size 7 needles or if tight knitter to a #8 needle.
> The hats are really nice and band is folded over so ear flaps will be really warm.


What yarn did you use? Glad you told me that I will go write it on pattern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I have to do the dreaded deed today. Go to the store for Thanksgiving meal. Oh I need prayers. I also will have to get food for the next 2 weeks. Ho hum. I will probably have the whole car loaded down.


Feel your pain. How did it go with the unfrozen foods. Where you able to save any? Is that why you have to do a two day food shopping.

We have an upright freezer and it was full. Didn't know that the freezer had quit working untill the third day. What a mess everything had to go. Except when it was covered by other meats ect so still frozen. Had to put those in neighbor's freezer.
We bought a new upright and door was not shut guess what again. So new one with buzzer so if door left open it sounds off trouble with that is can't hear it it is in the basement. 
Had to laugh two weeks ago went out because electricity was off to freezer. Don't think she KGP was any where near it. Hubby came running up stairs upset and off to get neighbor as he is an electrician. Didn't wait long enough for me to tell him plug into another socket. when neighbor got it fix and hubby had calm down told him. His reply why didn't you say something. Ha Ha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sparks do fly when she is around. :lol:


yes they do she sure knows how to light(en) things up doesn't she. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have used crockpot Friday and Saturday . Had potato chedder cheese soup last night didn't use Crock of pot for that.
My hands are so nice and soft as have not had to do dishes for about two weeks, hubby's job.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I have to do the dreaded deed today. Go to the store for Thanksgiving meal. Oh I need prayers. I also will have to get food for the next 2 weeks. Ho hum. I will probably have the whole car loaded down.


Be strong, CB. You can do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was able to save all of the food but some hamburger meat in the door. I cooked up the chicken and pork I had just bought on sale. I try to only get 2 weeks worth of meat at a time so not to be wasted. I had mostly frozen tomatoes and peppers. Funny about your husband. I don't blame him for getting upset. Had the same thing happen one time. Fish that thaw out are not pleasant. Gag!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder how Thumper is holding up? The last month is the worse on new Grandma's. 

Do you think she has fallen off her rocker yet?

Wonder how WE B'S afagan is going?

Know KGP is busy wonder if she is turning on any electricity.

LL is fine holding court on other site and doing mighty good I must say as is LOL.

Kaverr sure has them on the run.

Hope Jaynie is O.K. hasn't been on.

Joey still showing facts and figures and as usual none understand.

WCK you are funny how is shop going sounds like last report you were busy.

Ah the grocery shopping Queen know what she is up too. 

Me goofing off as usual. Hubby off to site in rifle then up north to check cabin and checking hunting grounds for hunting . Leaving me to knit maybe pick up around here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder how Thumper is holding up? The last month is the worse on new Grandma's.
> 
> Do you think she has fallen off her rocker yet?
> 
> ...


This is great. Thanks for including me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What yarn did you use? Glad you told me that I will go write it on pattern.


A worsted like she mention, but if it is a British worsted may be heavier than our's here in US. The worsted was a #4.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Not sure what is meant, but the Amish have some things in common with Hutterites in western Canada. They are very religious and have kept up their traditions and keep themselves apart from main stream. They aren't political socialists but are economic socialists -- individuals don't own any property and equipment, it's all owned by the colony. All decisions are made by a council of elders and formal education stops at 16. No TV or electronics but they do have vehicles and equipment. All of their members are looked after and they help the community when there is a disaster or an emergency but a member that doesn't fit in is expelled and shunned. They have lost many of their young people and also have a lot of issues with a small gene pool


I think the Amish own their own land, but they do help each other by providing labor for building projects and their homes for worship. They don't fit the socialist model to my knowledge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Never forget you LL you and the rest of this group sure gave them what they needed. A good swift kick in the behind. Poor Kaveer (know getting his user name wrong), could not make them understand the meaning of Southern flag. Plus the one who could not read what he posted about others who have yelled at President. Plus the one person who called the President lair proved to be right.

As I recall President thought nothing of insulting Ryan in front of all about his budget with Ryan sitting in on conference. then adding his lies to what Ryan's budget was about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but wait he will have his stash of money when leaving office . Do you think he will pay it down and become poor like the people he has said he was going to help.
> 
> I see him moving to another country with his money in tact.


I hear Russia would be nice and he would be welcome.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hear Russia would be nice and he would be welcome.


yes he is there type of guy one problem though wonder how Putin will deal with him. Seem's Putin really has the upper hand when it comes to him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What are your bowls made of? Please show a pic.


Well, I haven't made one yet but know how I will. They will be made of 100% cotton fabric, thread and a product of 100% natural cotton batting (no scrim, glues nor resins) called "Warm Tater." The batting is an insulator that can go into the microwave creating a steaming environment that won't burn (if not left too long in a powered microwave). The batting is specifically made to be used in projects like I'm creating.

My bowls are fabric (two) and formed bowls to be placed under anything you put into the microwave. The bowls eliminate the need for pot holders, oven mitts, finger mitts, etc., so you can lift things from the microwave without getting burned.

The bowls are much like the popular "potato bags" made for cooking potatoes in the microwave with excellent results.

Do you have or have you ever seen the potato bags or microwave bowls? I love them and thought I'd make some bowls to offer as part of my inventory.

BTW: no metallics in the fabric or polyester threads can be used as sparks will fly in the microwave - I know lots about flying sparks! 

I'll try to remember to post a pic when I have some completed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder how Thumper is holding up? The last month is the worse on new Grandma's.
> 
> Do you think she has fallen off her rocker yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks for reporting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I thought it was just a regular power outage --- but now that you mention it, you and electricity don't have a friendly relationship! :lol:


Oh, we're very friendly - we respect one other and don't touch each other; just flash each other!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh good one Kitty!


I'm feeling ridiculed . :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> On the other site one women who goes off with out thinking things through. Claims Amish are socialist no facts to back what was said just words as usual. To claim they are socialist they would have to beleive that government owes them something.
> The Hutteriles sound the same as our Amish. They live their faith and do not expect the goverment to support them.


Goodness, knows, more stupidity reigns


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> giggle giggle yes that was a good one. Electricity is not one of
> 
> the things she should be involved with.


You, too? What gives, I thought all you ladies were my friends and understood and supported me. Now this? :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sparks do fly when she is around. :lol:


That's it; I'm shutting you off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you can't shut CB off you would have to unplug her and you know what will happen if you do that you Flasher you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Feel your pain. How did it go with the unfrozen foods. Where you able to save any? Is that why you have to do a two day food shopping.
> 
> We have an upright freezer and it was full. Didn't know that the freezer had quit working untill the third day. What a mess everything had to go. Except when it was covered by other meats ect so still frozen. Had to put those in neighbor's freezer.
> We bought a new upright and door was not shut guess what again. So new one with buzzer so if door left open it sounds off trouble with that is can't hear it it is in the basement.
> Had to laugh two weeks ago went out because electricity was off to freezer. Don't think she KGP was any where near it. Hubby came running up stairs upset and off to get neighbor as he is an electrician. Didn't wait long enough for me to tell him plug into another socket. when neighbor got it fix and hubby had calm down told him. His reply why didn't you say something. Ha Ha


 :evil: I did *not* pull the plug on your freezer.

Actually, I don't freeze much of anything; hubby doesn't like frozen foods. The only thinks in our freezer part of the fridge are ice cubes, frozen vegetables and bird seed! Sometimes a frozen pizza in case I don't feel like cooking and always ice cream or some frozen treat. Lately, a loaf of Jane's Zuc bread (yum). You know, the necessities.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the Amish own their own land, but they do help each other by providing labor for building projects and their homes for worship. They don't fit the socialist model to my knowledge.


I bet they'd (Amish) be horrified that anyone would suggest they live in a Socialist society.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, we're very friendly - we respect one other and don't touch each other; just flash each other!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes they do she sure knows how to light(en) things up doesn't she. :wink:


Proud to say, BF's chandelier is still hanging and looking gorgeous! Next up, wall stenciling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Proud to say, BF's chandelier is still hanging and looking gorgeous! Next up, wall stenciling.


I sure would love to see pictures when finish.

Just don't touch any outlets. :wink: stencil may fall and paint would spread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder how Thumper is holding up? The last month is the worse on new Grandma's.
> 
> Do you think she has fallen off her rocker yet?
> 
> ...


Guess what I learned last night? When I want my iron to get hot to press my beaded sashes, I must plug-it-in. Why doesn't electricity like me  it should just be there, ready and willing, and on, when I need it by my very thought ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm feeling ridiculed . :shock:


Ah don't feel rid of or curled too. We are so SHOCKED that you would feel this way :wink: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess what I learned last night? When I want my iron to get hot to press my beaded sashes, I must plug-it-in. Why doesn't electricity like me  it should just be there, ready and willing, and on, when I need it by my very thought ...


It's just the connection. You just aren't getting enough sparks and flashes. My be your power supply was low. :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he is there type of guy one problem though wonder how Putin will deal with him. Seem's Putin really has the upper hand when it comes to him.


That is precisely why he should go there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I sure would love to see pictures when finish.
> 
> Just don't touch any outlets. :wink: stencil may fall and paint would spread.


Didn't I post any? I'll look for one. It is shown in stages as not all complete yet. I had to put her on 'hold' until after my fair.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah don't feel rid of or curled too. We are so SHOCKED that you would feel this way :wink: :wink:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's just the connection. You just aren't getting enough sparks and flashes. My be your power supply was low. :XD: :XD:


well, my brain power sure was low last night


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe she should try a "currant" bush.


What is that? I know what currants are, do they grow on a bush?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Na she is just unplugged doing to much. She'll get her current back she is just bush from doing all that work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on internet. My grandmother had them and she called it a currant bush.


Cool - I learned something new today already!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool - I learned something new today already!


Your just plugged into the source. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We purchased a sawmill from an Amish family more than 30 years ago. There was no conversation about it being community owned. Now we buy sheet metal from an Amish family. The only disadvantage is we have to drive (30 miles) there to place an order. But it is very reasonable, and when he says it will be done, it is there and ready.


I admire the Amish. My Dad was part German from PA. He loved going to their farms and supporting them and taught his family to admire them and their ways as well. The quality of their wood work, quilts and food is phenomenal. I read a series of books about the Amish; true people of good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your just plugged into the source. :XD:


You are a live wire today!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The sky was so beautiful this morning - both dark with heavy clouds and a very bright sun at the same time. Also had some mist off the lake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216372-1.html#4329700

you have to go to site and read it is to funny making fun of ACA.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sky was so beautiful this morning - both dark with heavy clouds and a very bright sun at the same time. Also had some mist off the lake.


Oh wish I was there it is so peaceful looking you are so blessed .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> On the other site one women who goes off with out thinking things through. Claims Amish are socialist no facts to back what was said just words as usual. To claim they are socialist they would have to beleive that government owes them something.
> The Hutteriles sound the same as our Amish. They live their faith and do not expect the goverment to support them.


Your right about that Yarnie - they want to live their lifestyle without govt interference and they look after their own. They are also quick to offer help when the community around their colonies need it (floods or fires etc). Govt and religious interference was the main reason they left Europe and came to Canada to begin with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I have to do the dreaded deed today. Go to the store for Thanksgiving meal. Oh I need prayers. I also will have to get food for the next 2 weeks. Ho hum. I will probably have the whole car loaded down.


What`s on the menu besides turkey, does everyone have their own favourites?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The sky was so beautiful this morning - both dark with heavy clouds and a very bright sun at the same time. Also had some mist off the lake.


Gorgeous WCK! I'll be there in about four hours (plane time); make sure you hold onto that sky for me until I get there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sun today and cold again, but just happy to see the sun again.
> 
> Found that when I used cap pattern and gotten gauge the hat was more for a small child. Instead of #6 needles going up to an #8. Wonder if they were using British gauge? Is it different WCK? I do think it is or could just be a mistake. As in pattern she recommed size 7 needles or if tight knitter to a #8 needle.
> The hats are really nice and band is folded over so ear flaps will be really warm.


I think most British use metric now but the old system a size 6 would be the same as the US 8 (or 5 mm). Most medium yarns would use the US 8 or 9 needles. Would be a nice warm hat on the tighter knit, but would have to add stitches. I saved the link for the pattern but didn`t look at it closely yet


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216372-1.html#4329700
> 
> you have to go to site and read it is to funny making fun of ACA.


So funny and probably coming down the pike next!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Feel your pain. How did it go with the unfrozen foods. Where you able to save any? Is that why you have to do a two day food shopping.
> 
> We have an upright freezer and it was full. Didn't know that the freezer had quit working untill the third day. What a mess everything had to go. Except when it was covered by other meats ect so still frozen. Had to put those in neighbor's freezer.
> We bought a new upright and door was not shut guess what again. So new one with buzzer so if door left open it sounds off trouble with that is can't hear it it is in the basement.
> Had to laugh two weeks ago went out because electricity was off to freezer. Don't think she KGP was any where near it. Hubby came running up stairs upset and off to get neighbor as he is an electrician. Didn't wait long enough for me to tell him plug into another socket. when neighbor got it fix and hubby had calm down told him. His reply why didn't you say something. Ha Ha


Buzzer sounds like a good idea. In this house the freezer is in the laundry-utility room where Hugo the cat is also fed, so we go in there all the time and can see if there is a problem. But in the past when the freezer was in the basement, it died and we didn`t notice for a few days - so I was busy cooking what could be saved.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I haven't made one yet but know how I will. They will be made of 100% cotton fabric, thread and a product of 100% natural cotton batting (no scrim, glues nor resins) called "Warm Tater." The batting is an insulator that can go into the microwave creating a steaming environment that won't burn (if not left too long in a powered microwave). The batting is specifically made to be used in projects like I'm creating.
> 
> My bowls are fabric (two) and formed bowls to be placed under anything you put into the microwave. The bowls eliminate the need for pot holders, oven mitts, finger mitts, etc., so you can lift things from the microwave without getting burned.
> 
> ...


I haven`t seen them but they sound like a great idea. Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, we're very friendly - we respect one other and don't touch each other; just flash each other!


Your powers of attraction :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah don't feel rid of or curled too. We are so SHOCKED that you would feel this way :wink: :wink:


 :-D good one Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on internet. My grandmother had them and she called it a currant bush.


I had red and black currant bushes back in Alberta, they were delicious


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sky was so beautiful this morning - both dark with heavy clouds and a very bright sun at the same time. Also had some mist off the lake.


Beautiful.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Reading the posts today have been _so_ en'light'ening.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he is there type of guy one problem though wonder how Putin will deal with him. Seem's Putin really has the upper hand when it comes to him.


Putin sees him as a pansy. The Russian government probably has a copy of all his missing records and a copy of his actual birth certificate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven`t seen them but they sound like a great idea. Look forward to seeing your pics


Please e-mail me your physical address. A girl should not be without a potato bag or microwave bowl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your powers of attraction :shock:


I'm speechless . I think time to return to my source of energy avatar  and *ON * ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Putin sees him as a pansy. The Russian government probably has a copy of all his missing records and a copy of his actual birth certificate.


giggle, snort - love that thought!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I have to do the dreaded deed today. Go to the store for Thanksgiving meal. Oh I need prayers. I also will have to get food for the next 2 weeks. Ho hum. I will probably have the whole car loaded down.


My DH has recently discovered that he likes to hunt for bargains at the grocery. I love it. I just keep a list of what I need, and he shops, but unlike most men he buys other "surprises," and he rarely comes home with unwanted items. When he began this new activity, he did bring home unwanted brands. So, I have to make sure I list brands if it is important to me. I go with him sometimes, but I really don't enjoy it much anymore. I am thrilled he has taken this task on. Hallelujah!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I haven't made one yet but know how I will. They will be made of 100% cotton fabric, thread and a product of 100% natural cotton batting (no scrim, glues nor resins) called "Warm Tater." The batting is an insulator that can go into the microwave creating a steaming environment that won't burn (if not left too long in a powered microwave). The batting is specifically made to be used in projects like I'm creating.
> 
> My bowls are fabric (two) and formed bowls to be placed under anything you put into the microwave. The bowls eliminate the need for pot holders, oven mitts, finger mitts, etc., so you can lift things from the microwave without getting burned.
> 
> ...


I know what you are talking about now. I saw them in Branson. Yes you are the expert on fireworks. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm feeling ridiculed . :shock:


NEVER!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it; I'm shutting you off.


No you are not. You love me . I know you do! :wink: :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm feeling ridiculed . :shock:


It's nothing more than the power of love!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sky was so beautiful this morning - both dark with heavy clouds and a very bright sun at the same time. Also had some mist off the lake.


So beautiful!!!! I glad you got those pics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you are not. You love me . I know you do! :wink: :-D


I do. Yet, you are still shut off. Or as y'all say in AR, 'put out.'

Thinking about it, 'shut off' to me means no more alcohol. Another thing I'll bring down upon you since it wouldn't affect you regardless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your powers of attraction :shock:


LOL How do you ZZZZZ'd


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do. Yet, you are still shut off. Or as y'all say in AR, 'put out.'
> 
> Thinking about it, 'shut off' to me means no alcohol. Another thing I'll bring down upon you since it wouldn't affect you regardless.


I don't say put out. I say something else. lol Shut down is no ice cream.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


Yeah! Congrats to you and your DH and family. I know it was not your heart's desire; but a new baby is always a miracle and blessing. Hopefully, the new family will learn from their mistakes and vote for the best candidates for elected offices, rather than repeat a grave mistake! Wishes for a healthy delivery and safe travels to you and DH in December.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Putin sees him as a pansy. The Russian government probably has a copy of all his missing records and a copy of his actual birth certificate.


Oh shoot. Now I will have to get viola's because I can't look at pansies in the same way as usual. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Reading the posts today have been _so_ en'light'ening.


A voice of another one  hurump. I'm beginning to see the light and the brilliant thoughts of my short-circuited friends in this thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's nothing more than the power of love!


I LIKE that phrase!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My DH has recently discovered that he likes to hunt for bargains at the grocery. I love it. I just keep a list of what I need, and he shops, but unlike most men he buys other "surprises," and he rarely comes home with unwanted items. When he began this new activity, he did bring home unwanted brands. So, I have to make sure I list brands if it is important to me. I go with him sometimes, but I really don't enjoy it much anymore. I am thrilled he has taken this task on. Hallelujah!


Oh what a blessing! Did you see the video of Jeanne Roberts about her husband shopping? It is so funny.Here it is 



 Now I have to put my groceries up. Just had to check in on my besties.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't say put out. I say something else. lol Shut down is no ice cream.


Really? I thought you would say, "put out or shut out that light.' Put out also has quite a different meaning to me as well. :shock:

However, _never, ever, again _ say those words, "No Ice Cream," in any phrase or way. That is just not right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really? I thought you would say, "put out or shut out that light.' Put out also has quite a different meaning to me as well. :shock:
> 
> However, _never, ever, again _ say those words, "No Ice Cream, in any phrase or way. That is just not right!


Thank you I am glad I am not shut out or put out of ice cream. I needs it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you I am glad I am not shut out or put out of ice cream. I needs it!


Go put your groceries 'away' before your ice cream melts. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor hubby got up to cabin and someone stole boat trailer, expensive trailer used to haul things like old riding lawn mower which they also took, and cast iron wood burning stove. Don't know what else but he is so upset. God Bless him. 

All he wanted to do was check out hunting grounds and site in rifles. Not a good day for him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, NO! That is terrible. Shaking my head .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh KGP you are lighting up I see. Seems everyone is seeing you for the star that lights up the sky. 

I am impress with your ability to add light to all who post here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you I am glad I am not shut out or put out of ice cream. I needs it!


I'm glad too. Ice cream is so important in life. I so needs it too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


Congrats to you and your family. Happy times ahead for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor hubby got up to cabin and someone stole boat trailer, expensive trailer used to haul things like old riding lawn mower which they also took, and cast iron wood burning stove. Don't know what else but he is so upset. God Bless him.
> 
> All he wanted to do was check out hunting grounds and site in rifles. Not a good day for him.


That's terrible! I hope they find that crook. I hate that for both of you. My sons were striping a parking lot one time and while they were busy someone walked up to the truck and stole their equipment. Poor hubby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


Congrats KC . Always a blessing to have more grands. There maybe more after that one. Busy Christmas for you. Sorry you dd had to find out the hard way about o.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://freepatriot.org/2013/11/19/if-these-claims-are-proven-true-weve-just-uncovered-obamas-next-huge-scandal/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Putin sees him as a pansy. The Russian government probably has a copy of all his missing records and a copy of his actual birth certificate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388962494570268&set=a.133361476797039.26402.133352176797969&type=1&th


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor hubby got up to cabin and someone stole boat trailer, expensive trailer used to haul things like old riding lawn mower which they also took, and cast iron wood burning stove. Don't know what else but he is so upset. God Bless him.
> 
> All he wanted to do was check out hunting grounds and site in rifles. Not a good day for him.


That is such a shame. I feel so sorry for him. I hope the police get it back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is such a shame. I feel so sorry for him. I hope the police get it back.


Yes, so sorry. Let us know if he gets it back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://freepatriot.org/2013/11/19/if-these-claims-are-proven-true-weve-just-uncovered-obamas-next-huge-scandal/


I'm not surprised at all. What burns me is that no one in Congress can/will do a darn thing about anything carried out by this corrupt Administration.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not surprised at all. What burns me is that no one in Congress can/will do a darn thing about anything carried out by this corrupt Administration.


Maybe the public will be a force. There are a lot of angry people.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> giggle, snort - love that thought!


What ya' wanna bet Putin thinks he has no "cojones" - a set of....well...use your imagination - growing up in East Los Angeles & working there....well (again) we use this terminology.....it fits O perfectly.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My DH has recently discovered that he likes to hunt for bargains at the grocery. I love it. I just keep a list of what I need, and he shops, but unlike most men he buys other "surprises," and he rarely comes home with unwanted items. When he began this new activity, he did bring home unwanted brands. So, I have to make sure I list brands if it is important to me. I go with him sometimes, but I really don't enjoy it much anymore. I am thrilled he has taken this task on. Hallelujah!


send him here when hubby goes to store for me he brings back the whole store, even with list and if something is on sale where we need it or not he will buy it. His last trip 5 cans of tomatoe soup. Good thing the kids like it as I send most of it to them. They love when Dad shops.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please e-mail me your physical address. A girl should not be without a potato bag or microwave bowl.


thats not nice getting into physical addresses.

You sure you can use microwave not nice to fool with the elecrtic police.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


happy happy joy joy. yea Grandma :thumbup:

Sorry daughter had to lose insurance THANKS OBAMA :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://freepatriot.org/2013/11/19/if-these-claims-are-proven-true-weve-just-uncovered-obamas-next-huge-scandal/


won't let me see said I am not compatible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> What ya' wanna bet Putin thinks he has no "cojones" - a set of....well...use your imagination - growing up in East Los Angeles & working there....well (again) we use this terminology.....it fits O perfectly.....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/11/17/dc-insurance-commissioner-fired-after-criticizing-presidents-proposed-obamacare/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> won't let me see said I am not compatible.


f These Claims are Proven True.Weve Just Uncovered Obamas Next Huge Scandal
Posted by: Rick Wells Posted date: November 19, 2013 In: Economics, News, Opinion
11.5K 103 Google +3 3 7

obama snake tongue census job numbers election falsified

The U.S. government, in the final months leading up to the 2012 presidential election, released faked unemployment data. This is the revelation made in a bombshell report from the New York Post.

Think back to the precipitous unemployment rate drop between August and September of 2012, how it got under that elusive and important 8 percent mark with a 7.8 percent figure. The information arrived just in time to illustrate the great job the administration was doing on the economy and to remove the jobs argument from the debate, just before the election.

The headline today in the New York Post is quite clear, and leaves little room for misinterpretation or spin. It reads Census faked 2012 election jobs report.

Its a pretty big deal when someone involves a supposedly objective government agency with the manipulation of what is supposed to be unbiased reporting, for the sake of a political advantage.

At the time, former General Electric CEO Jack Welch went on the record and skeptically proclaimed in a tweet, these Chicago guys will do anythingcant debate so change numbers.

He was quickly vilified by the pundits and Obama media as an unemployment rate truther. Only in DC is being accused of telling the truth considered a derisive remark.

Jack Welch may be getting ready to laugh best as substantiating information is now coming out that indeed, the numbers for September 2012 were fraudulent.

The New York Post quotes reliable sources, saying, The September 2012 job numbers were manipulated and the U.S. Census Bureau, the government agency responsible for the report, knew it.

The Posts source is willing to go on the record to the Labor Department as well as Congress with the revelations of the falsified data if asked. He also said that the unemployment data manipulation continues to this day and that it is not the work of just one rogue employee.

Two years prior to the 2012 vote, the Census Bureau is reported to have discovered an employee manipulating unemployment data. In typical fashion, rather than correcting the problem, it was allowed to expand and escalate throughout 2012.

Cynics might go so far as to think that the initial discovery was a trial balloon to gauge public reaction and to determine how difficult it would be to expand a covert program designed to mislead the voting public.

It turns out that the employee caught faking the numbers, Julius Buckmon, told the Post that he did so at the direction of his supervisors. As unpopular as the word is when discussing Washington DC types, that supervisory involvement, if true, turns one mans actions into a conspiracy.

The Department of Labor requires Census to achieve a 90 percent success rate on its interviews. This means that for every 10 attempted contacts, 9 must have been successful. Job status reports must be completed for all of those 9 households.

The Census department has six regions from which surveys are conducted. There were problems with insufficient return rates from the New York and Philadelphia regions. They fell short of the 90 percent target level.

Philadelphia determined that the most appropriate way for them to meet their obligation was to manufacture fake interviews. Buckmon said the phone conversation in which the decision to falsify the numbers went something along the lines of, go ahead and fabricate it to make it what it was, he said.

A total of roughly 60,000 households are interviewed by the Census Bureau and each interview is weighted to represent 5,000 homes in the U.S. The data collected is used to tabulate an estimated unemployment rate. Buckmon was a real go-getter. He conducted three times as many interviews as were needed.

By falsifying the survey information, he was creating fictitious working people out of thin air, at a rate which would have been sufficient to impact the jobless rate.

The method was simple. If someone didnt answer their phone or their door, Buckmon would just fill out the form on their behalf.

The Census Bureau employee states he was never told how to answer the question employed or not, looking for work, or have given up. Regardless of whether or not that is true, the Department of Labor maintains that the data manipulation would still be sufficient to falsely lower the unemployment rate.

The Census Bureau never disclosed the data manipulation information to the Labor Department, although normal procedure would have dictated that they do so. Then again, normal procedure would not have helped Obama get re-elected.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby made it home he is so tired.Called police, and they came to cabin. Lady who lives there year round said it had to happen in the last couple of day. Police does not think that the idtems will be recovered as it seem a lot of metal things are being stolen for scrap as they can get money for it. Funny though they left boat. But poor son they took six doors and metal top to the Jeep he had stored up there. He loves to fix old cars. I feel this way about it not happy with who ever did it. But God knew it was going to happen so he will take care of it. I really have to be Christ like and just love them no matter what they did. Plus it was just material things, as one of my friends like to say can't take it with you and everything we have isn't going with us when we die it will all burn one day so what have we really lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please who ever is the last one here to night turn off the electricity, just in case you know who desided to do a due over. If you catch my drift. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216372-1.html#4329700
> 
> you have to go to site and read it is to funny making fun of ACA.


Thanks Yarnie - had a good chuckle and passed the link on to some friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My DH has recently discovered that he likes to hunt for bargains at the grocery. I love it. I just keep a list of what I need, and he shops, but unlike most men he buys other "surprises," and he rarely comes home with unwanted items. When he began this new activity, he did bring home unwanted brands. So, I have to make sure I list brands if it is important to me. I go with him sometimes, but I really don't enjoy it much anymore. I am thrilled he has taken this task on. Hallelujah!


 :thumbup: That`s great. My dh started doing most of our shopping about 4 years ago when he stopped commuting to Calgary. Had to give him a few lessons in choosing good produce and like you - where brands make a difference, had to be specific on the shopping list. We have a magnetic board on the fridge that the shopping list is written on. I only shop when we need something special for guest dinners


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have news for you all. DH and I are going to CA for Christmas and DD2 is getting married. Moreover, there is a baby due in April 2014. It will be a simple wedding. DD2, liked Obama, (I know it is really hard to understand), but she learned Obamacare wasn't all it was cracked up to be. She lost her insurance and has to get married to be on her fiance's insurance. I thought we were done having new grandchildren. So, I am busy making a few things and I am happy a new baby is on the way. It isn't the way things are supposed to go in life, but she's too old for me to tell her that. She'll be 36 on her birthday, Dec. 21.


Congrats KC; exciting news to have a wedding and a new grand. Maybe you will join Thumper in the twin dept


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks as if I missed all the excitement of the electricity being off, them someone streaked & we will have a new baby watch due date. Gosh I missed a lot!

Hugs, found this & had to share!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> f These Claims are Proven True.Weve Just Uncovered Obamas Next Huge Scandal
> Posted by: Rick Wells Posted date: November 19, 2013 In: Economics, News, Opinion
> 11.5K 103 Google +3 3 7
> 
> ...


Thanks lady I had to skip out for a bit and miss your post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Looks as if I missed all the excitement of the electricity being off, them someone streaked & we will have a new baby watch due date. Gosh I missed a lot!
> 
> Hugs, found this & had to share!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Oh Thanks Jayne I need a bit of silly's tonight. Your the best lady. God Bless you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh what a blessing! Did you see the video of Jeanne Roberts about her husband shopping? It is so funny.Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to put my groceries up. Just had to check in on my besties.


Thanks CB - I`m still laughing. Good thing you get your own groceries, I can imagine you with 6 - 20 lb turkies


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats KC; exciting news to have a wedding and a new grand. Maybe you will join Thumper in the twin dept


No she just has one, but we may know the sex soon. That will make it easier to choose patterns for knitting. I worked all day on a cocoon in mint green. Lots of cables and some bobbles. I hope to finish tomorrow. The pattern is shown below. The color doesn't show well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor hubby got up to cabin and someone stole boat trailer, expensive trailer used to haul things like old riding lawn mower which they also took, and cast iron wood burning stove. Don't know what else but he is so upset. God Bless him.
> 
> All he wanted to do was check out hunting grounds and site in rifles. Not a good day for him.


Oh so sorry to hear that Yarnie; so upsetting to have something stolen and a little frightening to know someone came into your space with bad intentions


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's terrible! I hope they find that crook. I hate that for both of you. My sons were striping a parking lot one time and while they were busy someone walked up to the truck and stole their equipment. Poor hubby.


I hate stealing - it hurts so many people and small business. Sorry about your sons CB. The worst that happened to me at one time was 5 pairs of socks stolen (now I`m like shoe stores and only display 1 sock of the pair)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - I`m still laughing. Good thing you get your own groceries, I can imagine you with 6 - 20 lb turkies


Isn't she funny? I just love her. Did you every show your friends her bungie jump video? My youngest son is pretty bad about buying in bulk. Like toilet paper. Can't say he is that bad tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate stealing - it hurts so many people and small business. Sorry about your sons CB. The worst that happened to me at one time was 5 pairs of socks stolen (now I`m like shoe stores and only display 1 sock of the pair)


Was it socks you had knitted? That would really make me mad. :hunf:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No she just has one, but we may know the sex soon. That will make it easier to choose patterns for knitting. I worked all day on a cocoon in mint green. Lots of cables and some bobbles. I hope to finish tomorrow. The pattern is shown below. The color doesn't show well.


Oh that is lovely just lovely and looks so soft.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No she just has one, but we may know the sex soon. That will make it easier to choose patterns for knitting. I worked all day on a cocoon in mint green. Lots of cables and some bobbles. I hope to finish tomorrow. The pattern is shown below. The color doesn't show well.


That is so beautiful. I love cables.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby made it home he is so tired.Called police, and they came to cabin. Lady who lives there year round said it had to happen in the last couple of day. Police does not think that the idtems will be recovered as it seem a lot of metal things are being stolen for scrap as they can get money for it. Funny though they left boat. But poor son they took six doors and metal top to the Jeep he had stored up there. He loves to fix old cars. I feel this way about it not happy with who ever did it. But God knew it was going to happen so he will take care of it. I really have to be Christ like and just love them no matter what they did. Plus it was just material things, as one of my friends like to say can't take it with you and everything we have isn't going with us when we die it will all burn one day so what have we really lost.


You have a very generous spirit Yarnie. I hope those thieves come to regret what they`ve done and change their lives. Must also be a real disappointment for your son - not always easy to find replacement parts. Earlier this year a thief was badly burned when he tried to steal copper wire from a power transformer and there have also been injuries when man hole covers were stolen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Looks as if I missed all the excitement of the electricity being off, them someone streaked & we will have a new baby watch due date. Gosh I missed a lot!
> 
> Hugs, found this & had to share!


Funny - thanks Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> No she just has one, but we may know the sex soon. That will make it easier to choose patterns for knitting. I worked all day on a cocoon in mint green. Lots of cables and some bobbles. I hope to finish tomorrow. The pattern is shown below. The color doesn't show well.


very pretty pattern KC; at this rate, you`ll have a lot done by Christmas. Are your other grands are in their teens


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a very generous spirit Yarnie. I hope those thieves come to regret what they`ve done and change their lives. Must also be a real disappointment for your son - not always easy to find replacement parts. Earlier this year a thief was badly burned when he tried to steal copper wire from a power transformer and there have also been injuries when man hole covers were stolen


thanks but not generous just know that when we do wrong we pay for it in the end. So if God allowed it to happen then God has a reason for it. 
My son is not happy as like you said replaceing parts will be hard. Plus the money lost. I do feel sad for him. 
So you have the same as we do down here in the states. they really are not very smart when they go and touch a transformer. isn't it something man hole covers weight is heavy you need a huge crow bar just to lossen them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't she funny? I just love her. Did you every show your friends her bungie jump video? My youngest son is pretty bad about buying in bulk. Like toilet paper. Can't say he is that bad tho.


She`s hilarious. My friends loved the bungee jumping story too! One of my brothers was also a real bulk buyer. When he died, his house had case lots of Coke, canned food, etc. He even had a sealed case of 24 bottles of shampoo :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Since we are upset over your thieves Yarnie. Have you ever seen the TV show where thieves do stupid things? Like the one that had a box on his head when he was robbing someone? They are stupid to steal plus they could get shot. If they came in on me I may be tempted. I wouldn't want to but I would .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it socks you had knitted? That would really make me mad. :hunf:


That would have been even worse - these had been sent as samples by the yarn company. If you buy the whole collection they send a sample pair of socks. That was 3 years worth of samples from that particular yarn company


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She`s hilarious. My friends loved the bungee jumping story too! One of my brothers was also a real bulk buyer. When he died, his house had case lots of Coke, canned food, etc. He even had a sealed case of 24 bottles of shampoo :?:


I am glad they liked it. When we were at DD for gs's bDay we found a funny show that they hired people to play silly tricks on their friends. Forgot the name of it but we laughed until we all cried. It came on Thursday nights. Does anyone know the one I am talking about? Good to laugh. It is good medicine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate stealing - it hurts so many people and small business. Sorry about your sons CB. The worst that happened to me at one time was 5 pairs of socks stolen (now I`m like shoe stores and only display 1 sock of the pair)


I work in store and near the cash register there was this lovely frame we were selling. A women came in with her young son not more then 4 or 5 years old. She pick up the frame and look at it set it down and walk around came back with her purchase. when i turn to ring her item up didn't notice the frame was missing until she left. All i could think of was what that little one saw and what impression his mother left on him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been even worse - these had been sent as samples by the yarn company. If you buy the whole collection they send a sample pair of socks. That was 3 years worth of samples from that particular yarn company


You still lost money on it as you had bought the yarn. Hope the sock kept them warm. I hope also they wore out fast and got big holes in them too. :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, I'm so sorry about the theft. You have a good attitude about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Looks as if I missed all the excitement of the electricity being off, them someone streaked & we will have a new baby watch due date. Gosh I missed a lot!
> 
> Hugs, found this & had to share!


Thanks for sharing - very funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been even worse - these had been sent as samples by the yarn company. If you buy the whole collection they send a sample pair of socks. That was 3 years worth of samples from that particular yarn company


That is terrible! But it would have been worse if you had made them. We were at a football game when my boys played. We were sitting in the stands with my dd and her friend. There was a girl that just picked up my dd's jacket and tried to walk off with it. I couldn't believe my eyes but my dd just jerked her jacket back . I fussed at her but she said that is the way it is at school you have to defend your self and things. Also when my sil was 8 months pregnant she was on the parking lot and someone stole her purse she ran them down and took her purse back. Lol it is dangerous to fight someone tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks but not generous just know that when we do wrong we pay for it in the end. So if God allowed it to happen then God has a reason for it.
> My son is not happy as like you said replaceing parts will be hard. Plus the money lost. I do feel sad for him.
> So you have the same as we do down here in the states. they really are not very smart when they go and touch a transformer. isn't it something man hole covers weight is heavy you need a huge crow bar just to lossen them.


dh`s cousin rebuilds and restores old vehicles so I know how hard it can be to find the right parts; hope your son is able to replace the stolen parts and same for your hubby


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we are upset over your thieves Yarnie. Have you ever seen the TV show where thieves do stupid things? Like the one that had a box on his head when he was robbing someone? They are stupid to steal plus they could get shot. If they came in on me I may be tempted. I wouldn't want to but I would .


yes hubby loves to watch that one. Makes you wonder if they really have a mind, or do they just sit on them. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> dh`s cousin rebuilds and restores old vehicles so I know how hard it can be to find the right parts; hope your son is able to replace the stolen parts and same for your hubby


me too. But like I said God knows and there is a reason for everything that happens. Who knows maybe God will use this to teach the person who stole, or he may just replace what was taken with something better.

He has his hand on it so I feel he will take care of it too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we are upset over your thieves Yarnie. Have you ever seen the TV show where thieves do stupid things? Like the one that had a box on his head when he was robbing someone? They are stupid to steal plus they could get shot. If they came in on me I may be tempted. I wouldn't want to but I would .


I didn`t know they had a TV show, but I`ve heard some stories on the news over the years. One even left his wallet with his id behind during the robbery.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed it is after 11 here and it has been a long day. So everyone have a good night and sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. Yuck to see those little bugs are making a come back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off to bed it is after 11 here and it has been a long day. So everyone have a good night and sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite. Yuck to see those little bugs are making a come back.


Same here, Yarnie - but after midnight here. Long day - celebrated daughter-in-law's birthday after working on homework with granddaughter all afternoon. So much homework!! Grandma's pooped! DH is, too - asleep already.

Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I work in store and near the cash register there was this lovely frame we were selling. A women came in with her young son not more then 4 or 5 years old. She pick up the frame and look at it set it down and walk around came back with her purchase. when i turn to ring her item up didn't notice the frame was missing until she left. All i could think of was what that little one saw and what impression his mother left on him.


She sure didn`t set a good example for him - I hope he has other good influences in his life. One of my brothers and a cousin shoplifted chocolate bars when they were kids. Not only were they punished by my dad and uncle, they had to pay the store and do clean up duty for the store owner for a week. It was a real good lesson for them and all of us too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! But it would have been worse if you had made them. We were at a football game when my boys played. We were sitting in the stands with my dd and her friend. There was a girl that just picked up my dd's jacket and tried to walk off with it. I couldn't believe my eyes but my dd just jerked her jacket back . I fussed at her but she said that is the way it is at school you have to defend your self and things. Also when my sil was 8 months pregnant she was on the parking lot and someone stole her purse she ran them down and took her purse back. Lol it is dangerous to fight someone tho.


I agree it can be really dangerous to fight someone or to walk in on a someone during a robbery. There have been the odd bank and convenience store robberies here along with shop lifting and break-ins, but very rare to have a shop owner held up. I`ve told the friend that works part-time in the store to just hand over the cash if it ever happens


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, Yarnie - but after midnight here. Long day - celebrated daughter-in-law's birthday after working on homework with granddaughter all afternoon. So much homework!! Grandma's pooped! DH is, too - asleep already.
> 
> Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


Good night Yarnie & Bonnie; sleep well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree it can be really dangerous to fight someone or to walk in on a someone during a robbery. There have been the odd bank and convenience store robberies here along with shop lifting and break-ins, but very rare to have a shop owner held up. I`ve told the friend that works part-time in the store to just hand over the cash if it ever happens


That's a good idea. It is not worth getting hurt over.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree it can be really dangerous to fight someone or to walk in on a someone during a robbery. There have been the odd bank and convenience store robberies here along with shop lifting and break-ins, but very rare to have a shop owner held up. I`ve told the friend that works part-time in the store to just hand over the cash if it ever happens


As I understand it here, in the U.S. anyway, store clerks are told to not "fight" with a potential robber - simply cooperate & hand over the cash. Not worth the loss of a life..customer or clerk. And, am pretty sure companies have insurance for losses of this kind. Sad, sad world we live in. Perhaps "things" were just as bad in years' past & we didn't hear as much about various crimes, but with today's technology, news is instantaneous.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all the sun is not shining so that is nothing new at least here of late.

Yesterday sunny, and we needed it. 

Joyful Joyful we adore thee. Song going thru mind to day and hummm it life is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you see on O'Reily last night where a groups of kids have what they call a new game. One of the gang punches out a passer by but in the face and then post on U Tube. On lady was riding her bike and one block her than another punch her in the face.

The world is going mad with all the nonsense going on.

Men from Obama Web site before committee yesterday. they annouce there have been 1600 hits by hackers as it has no or not enough protection. Plus they said it should be scrapped and new site made. My gosh the thing has all ready cost 6 million dollars of our tax money. If they could not get it right the first time what makes them think they will the second time. Some posted and I don't remember where that their son who does computor sites could have do the site better and not cost that much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - I`m still laughing. Good thing you get your own groceries, I can imagine you with 6 - 20 lb turkies


This was great. My husband MUST see this!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> f These Claims are Proven True.Weve Just Uncovered Obamas Next Huge Scandal
> Posted by: Rick Wells Posted date: November 19, 2013 In: Economics, News, Opinion
> 11.5K 103 Google +3 3 7
> 
> ...


This is all over the news. The snake in the grass!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oven not working right have to turn temp up to 400 degrees to get to 350 degrees thought last night amoung other things wonder if it is thermometer we have hanging in there.
A bit back had an anchor glass pan broke in oven. I know they arae not suppose too. But had glass all over oven. wonder if it effected Thermometer so off to Madison to get new one and see if it works.

Got to thinking about cap too. The pattern said you should be on row 60 and then band to other ear flap you should have donw 180 rows . I assumed as the pattern stated with you should have done 18 rows at first then have done 60 rows and next should have down 180 rows if it was not a mistake in printing pattern. As it is a very short band between ear flaps. I did get gauge on 6 needles but it look like more for a child than an adult. Have to go back to web site and see if she mentions anything about this.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty pattern KC; at this rate, you`ll have a lot done by Christmas. Are your other grands are in their teens


Other grands are a boy, 16 (DD1), two girls, 12 and 8 (DS2). DS1 has never married and has no children, but has a long-term girlfriend. DD2 is my youngest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here, Yarnie - but after midnight here. Long day - celebrated daughter-in-law's birthday after working on homework with granddaughter all afternoon. So much homework!! Grandma's pooped! DH is, too - asleep already.
> 
> Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


Oh homework I could not do it with all the changes in school and teaching these days. Bet GD is glad grandma is a teacher.

Yes you did have a busy day hope you had a good nights rest.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see on O'Reily last night where a groups of kids have what they call a new game. One of the gang punches out a passer by but in the face and then post on U Tube. On lady was riding her bike and one block her than another punch her in the face.
> 
> The world is going mad with all the nonsense going on.
> 
> Men from Obama Web site before committee yesterday. they annouce there have been 1600 hits by hackers as it has no or not enough protection. Plus they said it should be scrapped and new site made. My gosh the thing has all ready cost 6 million dollars of our tax money. If they could not get it right the first time what makes them think they will the second time. Some posted and I don't remember where that their son who does computor sites could have do the site better and not cost that much.


They also said that at least 40% of the website is not yet built, the paying module. Insurance plans don't go into effect until paid for. I predict they will have to delay Obamacare for a year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They also said that at least 40% of the website is not yet built, the paying module. Insurance plans don't go into effect until paid for. I predict they will have to delay Obamacare for a year.


Do you think they will nix it completely? I am hoping!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think they will nix it completely? I am hoping!


Will this O madness never end? It's constant.....every day a new wrinkle. I weep for our wonderful U.S.A. God bless us 1 & all. Me thinks we need a higher power overlooking us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Will this O madness never end? It's constant.....every day a new wrinkle. I weep for our wonderful U.S.A. God bless us 1 & all. Me thinks we need a higher power overlooking us.


Obama has so stressed and divided this country. He is not good for us. Yes, we need a higher power to take over and handle this. I cannot wait for it all to end.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oven not working right have to turn temp up to 400 degrees to get to 350 degrees thought last night amoung other things wonder if it is thermometer we have hanging in there.
> A bit back had an anchor glass pan broke in oven. I know they arae not suppose too. But had glass all over oven. wonder if it effected Thermometer so off to Madison to get new one and see if it works.
> 
> Got to thinking about cap too. The pattern said you should be on row 60 and then band to other ear flap you should have donw 180 rows . I assumed as the pattern stated with you should have done 18 rows at first then have done 60 rows and next should have down 180 rows if it was not a mistake in printing pattern. As it is a very short band between ear flaps. I did get gauge on 6 needles but it look like more for a child than an adult. Have to go back to web site and see if she mentions anything about this.


 Glass pans are suppose to be 25 degrees less than normal temps. The band is suppose to be wide on the hat. Look at the picture. So the problem must be there. Haven't started on it but I did look at the pic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Will this O madness never end? It's constant.....every day a new wrinkle. I weep for our wonderful U.S.A. God bless us 1 & all. Me thinks we need a higher power overlooking us.


Yes it is. I think once it has come to light it will continue to come out. The media has swept everything under the rug so now it is coming out. Did anyone see the video of 1989 when medicare was changed? The people were mad and got the bill changed. We need to get mad and let the government know that We the People are very upset!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have missed you Bon. We need to track down Ru. She hasn't been here in awhile. Must be traveling the world looking for flowers and recipes. lol Have fun RUknitting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think they will nix it completely? I am hoping!


I think it will unravel rather than a quick vote to end it. In your situation, can you get your previous plan reinstated?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think it will unravel rather than a quick vote to end it. In your situation, can you get your previous plan reinstated?


I don't know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Did anyone see the Bushes (George W. and Laura) on Leno last night? He is just so clearly an honorable, humble man. Obama is the opposite - Narcisstic, full of unwarranted pride , manipulative, not above a criminal act, and a liar. George Bush is growing in popularity while Obama's is sinking. He has proven himself incompetent and will be known for his weakness for posterity.

Time always clarifies a man's worth. Unfortunately, we have a worthless man as President.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Did anyone see the Bushes (George W. and Laura) on Leno last night? He is just so clearly an honorable, humble man. Obama is the opposite - Narcisstic, full of unwarranted pride , manipulative, not above a criminal act, and a liar. George Bush is growing in popularity while Obama's is sinking. He has proven himself incompetent and will be known for his weakness for posterity.
> 
> Time always clarifies a man's worth. Unfortunately, we have a worthless man as President.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see on O'Reily last night where a groups of kids have what they call a new game. One of the gang punches out a passer by but in the face and then post on U Tube. On lady was riding her bike and one block her than another punch her in the face.
> 
> The world is going mad with all the nonsense going on.
> 
> Men from Obama Web site before committee yesterday. they annouce there have been 1600 hits by hackers as it has no or not enough protection. Plus they said it should be scrapped and new site made. My gosh the thing has all ready cost 6 million dollars of our tax money. If they could not get it right the first time what makes them think they will the second time. Some posted and I don't remember where that their son who does computor sites could have do the site better and not cost that much.


Isn't that "game" horrible?! When the people fall, they don't move at all. Very frightening. You could just be innocently walking down the street and boom! What kind of people are we turning out these days? I have to believe it's worse than ever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oven not working right have to turn temp up to 400 degrees to get to 350 degrees thought last night amoung other things wonder if it is thermometer we have hanging in there.
> A bit back had an anchor glass pan broke in oven. I know they arae not suppose too. But had glass all over oven. wonder if it effected Thermometer so off to Madison to get new one and see if it works.
> 
> Got to thinking about cap too. The pattern said you should be on row 60 and then band to other ear flap you should have donw 180 rows . I assumed as the pattern stated with you should have done 18 rows at first then have done 60 rows and next should have down 180 rows if it was not a mistake in printing pattern. As it is a very short band between ear flaps. I did get gauge on 6 needles but it look like more for a child than an adult. Have to go back to web site and see if she mentions anything about this.


My oven did a similar thing, only I had to turn it down 25 degrees. That was about a year or two ago. Now - it has healed itself!!! I began checking the temperature every ten minutes for baked goods to make sure it was all right. I finally realized that my oven fluctuates 25 degrees up and down. I guess that when it gets 25 degrees over, it turns off. Then, when it gets 25 degrees below the chosen temp, it turns back on again. I think that's how those things work. We had two thermometers, and they both registered the same.

I hope yours gets better soon. Take two thermometers (aspirin for the oven) and give it a couple of years!!! Seriously, I know it's aggravating when you have to keep cooking something a little longer and a little longer. I discovered mine when my brownies were rock-hard around the edges. Good luck with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Other grands are a boy, 16 (DD1), two girls, 12 and 8 (DS2). DS1 has never married and has no children, but has a long-term girlfriend. DD2 is my youngest.


Very nice - aren't they a joy? Yours are spread out - so interesting to see the different ages. Ours are spread out, too - 17 years to 1 year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh homework I could not do it with all the changes in school and teaching these days. Bet GD is glad grandma is a teacher.
> 
> Yes you did have a busy day hope you had a good nights rest.


I can't help my GS very much - I've forgotten a LOT of algebra. I do love his Science, though.

GD is in 3rd grade, so I'm okay there. This time it was studying for a spelling test, and she is NOT a natural speller. So we "pulled teeth" for probably 45 minutes. 50 words a week is a lot of words!

It's not what we usually think of as fun, but I wouldn't trade that time with them for anything.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Will this O madness never end? It's constant.....every day a new wrinkle. I weep for our wonderful U.S.A. God bless us 1 & all. Me thinks we need a higher power overlooking us.


We sure do - and we need to spend a little more time with that higher power - as a country. As a country, we've become so totally out of touch with our spirituality - and that's how some people want it . Sad state of affairs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama has so stressed and divided this country. He is not good for us. Yes, we need a higher power to take over and handle this. I cannot wait for it all to end.


He really has made this a miserable place. Presidents are supposed to inspire, not discourage. I think that's why Reagan was so loved by both sides - he made us proud to be Americans and happy about our lives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have missed you Bon. We need to track down Ru. She hasn't been here in awhile. Must be traveling the world looking for flowers and recipes. lol Have fun RUknitting.


Thank you so much, CB! I was out of town for a while, then back but not feeling well, then DH's cataract surgery, and busy again with family stuff. Finally things are back to "normal" for a while! I hope. I missed you all, too. This is such a nice place.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://freepatriot.org/2013/11/19/if-these-claims-are-proven-true-weve-just-uncovered-obamas-next-huge-scandal/


Even if proven true, nothing will be done about it. I don't foresee an election re-do. Unfortunately, we are stuck with Obama until 2016.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did not see Leno last night, but I saw some highlights on FOX this morning. The first thing that came to mind was President Bush had a smile and could easily crack a joke, or take one. He was a common man and believable. Yes he made mistakes. But he tried to do what was best for America. I do not ever remember him with "a my way or the highway" attitude.


I agree. I think he was a great President and a good man. Don't you just feel like you could sit down and chat with him? He's so natural. Nothing phony about him - he NEVER put on airs. A great guy - a regular guy even though he grew up a child of privilege. He seems to understand the great middle class.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Even if proven true, nothing will be done about it. I don't foresee an election re-do. Unfortunately, we are stuck with Obama until 2016.


I think so, too. At this point, I'd take Biden. It's the dishonesty that gets to me. We weren't brought up that way - lies and more lies - the whole stinkin' bunch lies!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you see on O'Reily last night where a groups of kids have what they call a new game. One of the gang punches out a passer by but in the face and then post on U Tube. On lady was riding her bike and one block her than another punch her in the face.
> 
> The world is going mad with all the nonsense going on.
> 
> Men from Obama Web site before committee yesterday. they annouce there have been 1600 hits by hackers as it has no or not enough protection. Plus they said it should be scrapped and new site made. My gosh the thing has all ready cost 6 million dollars of our tax money. If they could not get it right the first time what makes them think they will the second time. Some posted and I don't remember where that their son who does computor sites could have do the site better and not cost that much.


Around the country there have been 4 deaths from this new "game" and who know how bad other injuries are. Thanks to technology, the 4 people responsible have been caught. What are these kids thinking? The kids walk away laughing. Are they laughing at the way the person falls because they are knocked out and cannot break their fall?

The head of the website company, a Mr. Chou, told the committee that 30-40% of the website has not even been built yet. Yet this administration said it was ready to go on Oct. 1. The committee also asked the members of the company if they felt the website was secure, all 4 men said NO. And the Democrats are still defending Obamacare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think so, too. At this point, I'd take Biden. It's the dishonesty that gets to me. We weren't brought up that way - lies and more lies - the whole stinkin' bunch lies!


Last week Obama was taking the blame, no so this week. Again he is blaming Republicans for all the trouble with Obamacare and the website. Oh well, same old same old and no one is surprised.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Last week Obama was taking the blame, no so this week. Again he is blaming Republicans for all the trouble with Obamacare and the website. Oh well, same old same old and no one is surprised.


This week is the real Obama. He always points the finger at someone else. Narcissists, which he is, never accept blame for their ill deeds. Last week was a political act. He was forced by Democrats up for re-election to do it. If you remember, they yelled at him and threatened to side with Republicans to delay Obamacare. If Obama was smart, he would have told the Republicans "Yes" when they wanted it in October. He could have saved a lot of face, but then, Narcissists have distorted thinking and never perceive themselves as others see them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This week is the real Obama. He always points the finger at someone else. Narcissists, which he is, never accept blame for their ill deeds. Last week was a political act. He was forced by Democrats up for re-election to do it. If you remember, they yelled at him and threatened to side with Republicans to delay Obamacare. If Obama was smart, he would have told the Republicans "Yes" when they wanted it in October. He could have saved a lot of face, but then, Narcissists have distorted thinking and never perceive themselves as others see them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Did anyone see the Bushes (George W. and Laura) on Leno last night? He is just so clearly an honorable, humble man. Obama is the opposite - Narcisstic, full of unwarranted pride , manipulative, not above a criminal act, and a liar. George Bush is growing in popularity while Obama's is sinking. He has proven himself incompetent and will be known for his weakness for posterity.
> 
> Time always clarifies a man's worth. Unfortunately, we have a worthless man as President.


Yes, sat up late last night just to watch George W. & Laura. What a delightful couple..&...isn't she 1 classy lady. Loved it when George danced....& how about his paintings? He impressed the heck out of me. All-in-all, it was worth losing some shut-eye to see this lovely couple.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, sat up late last night just to watch George W. & Laura. What a delightful couple..&...isn't she 1 classy lady. Loved it when George danced....& how about his paintings? He impressed the heck out of me. All-in-all, it was worth losing some shut-eye to see this lovely couple.


He danced? Wish I'd seen that. I just saw the clips. I could watch them over and over. Agree - she's a real lady. And he's so down to earth. Interesting and endearing couple.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He danced? Wish I'd seen that. I just saw the clips. I could watch them over and over. Agree - she's a real lady. And he's so down to earth. Interesting and endearing couple.


One would never hear any disparaging remarks about the USA from Laura Bush's lips. Too bad we can't say the same about michelle. Neither her nor her husband, the little man in the WH, have any class.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> One would never hear any disparaging remarks about the USA from Laura Bush's lips. Too bad we can't say the same about michelle. Neither her nor her husband, the little man in the WH, have any class.


You're so right. I can't imagine Laura Bush being anything but gracious - and maybe a little funny sometimes, like when she's on with her daughters!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solowegirl bring the ice cream but don't tell Bonnie.:}


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


What about ME?? I am on my way. Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


CB, how do make the beans?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What about ME?? I am on my way. Sounds GREAT!


Of course you. Can't have a party without you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course you. Can't have a party without you! :thumbup:


I will bring anything and everything! I LOVE parties!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, how do make the beans?


I used canned great northern beans. Added fried bacon, onion, dry mustard and honey. Baked it all for about an hour. Oh and some cajun seasoning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will bring anything and everything! I LOVE parties!


 Make something to go with ice cream lol or just bring ice cream.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has this ever happened to you? LOL http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


Mmmmmm....it's a party tonight!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowegirl bring the ice cream but don't tell Bonnie.:}


Humph! I'll just bring my own! Let's see - vanilla with dark chocolate chunks and a raspberry ribbon. Got it - I'm on my way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has this ever happened to you? LOL http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails/


Love it! I tried to make smores in the microwave - was shocked at how BIG those marshmallows got. Then....they kerplunked and were too chewy to eat. But they didn't look quite as spectacular as the ones in this picture!!!!! So funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used canned great northern beans. Added fried bacon, onion, dry mustard and honey. Baked it all for about an hour. Oh and some cajun seasoning.


Yummm. I must try this. I love recipes from different places. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Make something to go with ice cream lol or just bring ice cream.


I will bring a ton of ice cream and lots more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Made BBQ beef short ribs for supper. They were a little frozen when I started. Husband said they were good, and done med-well. I actually cooked today.
> 
> don't think I could handle more tonight. Maybe next time. Sounds like fun


Joey,

I made short ribs this week, too. I used a Barefoot Contessa recipe. They were delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has this ever happened to you? LOL http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails/


Looks good!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love it! I tried to make smores in the microwave - was shocked at how BIG those marshmallows got. Then....they kerplunked and were too chewy to eat. But they didn't look quite as spectacular as the ones in this picture!!!!! So funny!


The marshallows were over-cooked, that is why they were too chewy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He really has made this a miserable place. Presidents are supposed to inspire, not discourage. I think that's why Reagan was so loved by both sides - he made us proud to be Americans and happy about our lives.


Gosh, I'm thinking to myself I've told y'all so much about myself...not sure just what all I've written here on our KP....anyway.....I was about 8 or 9 years old & saw Reagan at a 4th of July celebratiion at the Los Angeles Coliseum.This was way before he ever ran for a political office. At that time, he was 1 of the REALLY BIG movie stars. Everyone was leaving the festivities - he was slowly driving out of the Coliseum - many people - the few cars were at a standstill. My brother & I talked to him through his driver's window. He got out of his car & let my brother make an 8 MM home movie of him. He signed my little, red, autograph book - was the absolute nicest man - much like George W. was with Leno last night. He couldn't have been more gracious to 2 little kids. A class act.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will bring a ton of ice cream and lots more.


Good bring all of your homemade cooking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do mine in a pressure cooker with onions and purchased BBQ sauce.


I bet those were tender. I am always scared of a pressure cooker because I can't wait. I had one blow up on me once. I may see veggies on my ceiling still. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good bring all of your homemade cooking.


I'll bring a mountain of food and drink!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll bring a mountain of food and drink!


Ok but don't forget ice cream and some marshmellows for Bonnie so we can show her how to make smores. She must not have been a Girl Scout.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

stop it your making me hungry and I didn't even get invited darn.

recipe for beans and need the amount.

the 1898 hat. 

Not the width Cb it is the length. after making right earflap direction say you should have 60 total rows. 
then directions say repeat rows A&B 24 time 108 rows total. Well I ma making it again and the start of the right ear flap is right on my nose now i don't know about you but my ears are futher apart, and my nose doesn't need to be covers
so it must be a pattern mistake. 

Make front of headband:
repeat rows A&B 24 times(108 rows)

So I am thinking maybe you are to do 108 for front head band. So that is what I am going to try. 

Break done back to hat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> stop it your making me hungry and I didn't even get invited darn.
> 
> recipe for beans and need the amount.
> 
> ...


You were invited. I said everyone and husbands and wife. I used 2 cans of beans, 1 onion, almost a cup of honey. You could fry your bacon or just put on top, 1 1/2 t dry mustard and 2 shakes of cajun seasoning. I will go see if I can read the intructions on the hat but remember I just learned to do a yo. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The marshallows were over-cooked, that is why they were too chewy.


You are so right. I didn't know what they would do in the microwave. I just stared in amazement as they puffed up like little Pillsbury Dough Boys! I turned off the microwave, and they just sank like deflated balloons. Yes - they were so chewy that you couldn't break them down. Disappointing. I really wanted a s'more. Still do!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Other grands are a boy, 16 (DD1), two girls, 12 and 8 (DS2). DS1 has never married and has no children, but has a long-term girlfriend. DD2 is my youngest.


You`ve got quite a range; the 2 girls will probably love having a new little cousin to spoil when they get a chance to visit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you so much, CB! I was out of town for a while, then back but not feeling well, then DH's cataract surgery, and busy again with family stuff. Finally things are back to "normal" for a while! I hope. I missed you all, too. This is such a nice place.


Glad you`re feeling better and dh is recovered and life is back to normal!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


Sounds delicious - wished we could teleport like Star Trek! What are great northern beans? I love turnips, you eat them as well as the greens don`t you?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe the public will be a force. There are a lot of angry people.


Anger is a motivating force. The libs use it all the time: class envy. A well-informed voter is the only protection we have against tyranny. A tenuous connection in the best of times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you`re feeling better and dh is recovered and life is back to normal!


Thanks, WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Made BBQ beef short ribs for supper. They were a little frozen when I started. Husband said they were good, and done med-well. I actually cooked today.
> 
> don't think I could handle more tonight. Maybe next time. Sounds like fun


The ribs sound really good too. I used to do them in the oven, but tried them in the slow cooker a couple of weeks ago and they were so nice and tender - just put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes at the end


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has this ever happened to you? LOL http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails/


all too often :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Humph! I'll just bring my own! Let's see - vanilla with dark chocolate chunks and a raspberry ribbon. Got it - I'm on my way!


hope you brought extra spoons!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> stop it your making me hungry and I didn't even get invited darn.
> 
> recipe for beans and need the amount.
> 
> ...


  - if it gets cold enough, you might want the extra cover for your nose. I was going to make that hat, so I`ll take a look at it too


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Did anyone see the Bushes (George W. and Laura) on Leno last night? He is just so clearly an honorable, humble man. Obama is the opposite - Narcisstic, full of unwarranted pride , manipulative, not above a criminal act, and a liar. George Bush is growing in popularity while Obama's is sinking. He has proven himself incompetent and will be known for his weakness for posterity.
> 
> Time always clarifies a man's worth. Unfortunately, we have a worthless man as President.


During W's term in office the media made him out to be a buffoon, but the truth about him came out in the end. Last night, on Jay Leno's show, for example. There are other times, such as biking on his ranch in Crawford TX, that you see the real man that GW Bush is. Truth will always come out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We sure do - and we need to spend a little more time with that higher power - as a country. As a country, we've become so totally out of touch with our spirituality - and that's how some people want it . Sad state of affairs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds delicious - wished we could teleport like Star Trek! What are great northern beans? I love turnips, you eat them as well as the greens don`t you?


I like turnips. I only had the greens from the garden. Funny we just found out that you have to buy the turnip seeds special that have the roots. Ours are only the greens. Who knew? Great Northern are white beans. I wish I could beam you on down here. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


Thank you so very much for the supper invite. I would love to come if I could. We had pulled pork and green beans tonight. Tomatoes are also a memory here, we had our hard frost so the growing season is over with. Bon Appetit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> During W's term in office the media made him out to be a buffoon, but the truth about him came out in the end. Last night, on Jay Leno's show, for example. There are other times, such as biking on his ranch in Crawford TX, that you see the real man that GW Bush is. Truth will always come out.


I agree. I always love Barbara Bush too. She did an enter view on Barbara Walters where she had 2 different colors shoes on. I have done the same thing. Had 2 different color flip-flops on at the airport one time. lol I like down to earth real people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you so very much for the supper invite. I would love to come if I could. We had pulled pork and green beans tonight. Tomatoes are also a memory here, we had our hard frost so the growing season is over with. Bon Appetit!


Glad you came . Hope you will join us more. We have fun! Them more the merrier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> - if it gets cold enough, you might want the extra cover for your nose. I was going to make that hat, so I`ll take a look at it too


You can probably help Yarnie better than I can. I would have to make the hat to be able to help her. I just go line by line. Remember a few years ago when everyone had those nose covers with a tassel. Will have to see if I can find one. lol I would not be caught dead in one! Found it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52416-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like turnips. I only had the greens from the garden. Funny we just found out that you have to buy the turnip seeds special that have the roots. Ours are only the greens. Who knew? Great Northern are white beans. I wish I could beam you on down here. :lol:


I didn`t know they had seeds for the greens only - I got the greens when I thinned the turnips and beets and let the others grow into the roots. I like the rutabaga type turnip better than the white turnips, especially if you mash them with a little molasses or maple syrup


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you so very much for the supper invite. I would love to come if I could. We had pulled pork and green beans tonight. Tomatoes are also a memory here, we had our hard frost so the growing season is over with. Bon Appetit!


Nice to have you join us! We had a hard frost overnight too - the price we paid for having a very clear night instead of rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn`t know they had seeds for the greens only - I got the greens when I thinned the turnips and beets and let the others grow into the roots. I like the rutabaga type turnip better than the white turnips, especially if you mash them with a little molasses or maple syrup


Yes I do too like the white with red tips. Funny we didn't plant any this year but they came back up. I guess from last year when they went to seed. Can't grow beets for some reason. My daddy used to grow them . I found out today that if you boil your greens and then pour off the liquid they are not bitter. I then added my seasoning with brown sugar.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hope you brought extra spoons!


definitely!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> During W's term in office the media made him out to be a buffoon, but the truth about him came out in the end. Last night, on Jay Leno's show, for example. There are other times, such as biking on his ranch in Crawford TX, that you see the real man that GW Bush is. Truth will always come out.


I agree with you - the truth will always come out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone read this? If you go back to my post from last year. I said this was going to happen. Lord have Mercy! http://patdollard.com/2013/07/it-begins-pedophiles-call-for-same-rights-as-homosexuals/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to have you join us! We had a hard frost overnight too - the price we paid for having a very clear night instead of rain.


Love to join in, my pleasure. Expecting snow this weekend in WNY.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone read this? If you go back to my post from last year. I said this was going to happen. Lord have Mercy! http://patdollard.com/2013/07/it-begins-pedophiles-call-for-same-rights-as-homosexuals/


The slippery slope to cultural implosion started way back, possibly before the passage of Roe vs Wade in 1973, (1970 in NYS). How do we go back to what we were?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can probably help Yarnie better than I can. I would have to make the hat to be able to help her. I just go line by line. Remember a few years ago when everyone had those nose covers with a tassel. Will have to see if I can find one. lol I would not be caught dead in one! Found it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52416-1.html


I remember some people wore them as gags sort of like the red clown noses. I`ve never seen anyone wear them here, I bet anyone wearing one would get plenty of stares


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The slippery slope to cultural implosion started way back, possibly before the passage of Roe vs Wade in 1973, (1970 in NYS). How do we go back to what we were?


 You are right. Morals are gone. Only thing I know is we are in the days as of Noah. Only falling on our knees will change anything now. If things keep going down people will only have God to turn to. Government can't do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=610929655632926&set=a.227189217340307.57113.165284543530775&type=1&th


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - did you also check your row gauge for the hat? The pattern has 36 rows (18 ridges) to 4 inches so a total of 168 rows would be about 18.5 inches. Most adult hats are about 20 or 21 inches, but the garter stitch would be quite stretchy. 

The pattern has 4 inches at the back of the head, each flap is about 4.5 inches and the front is about 5.5 inches. To add an extra 2 inches you could add 2 extra rows to each back section, 4 extra rows to each flap and 6 extra rows to the front = 18 extra rows spaced around the hat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember some people wore them as gags sort of like the red clown noses. I`ve never seen anyone wear them here, I bet anyone wearing one would get plenty of stares


You know they would be laughed at. I would fall out in the floor laughing myself. I would not be able to help myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone read this? If you go back to my post from last year. I said this was going to happen. Lord have Mercy! http://patdollard.com/2013/07/it-begins-pedophiles-call-for-same-rights-as-homosexuals/


I remember a few cases over the years where a pedophile tried to claim that as a defense and there are pedophile organizations that are promoting lowering the age of consent but it has never gone anywhere in our legal system. I`ll keep praying that people will not allow law makers to legalize child abuse or abuse of dependent adults. Competent adults are responsible to make their own decisions - children are a completely different matter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they would be laughed at. I would fall out in the floor laughing myself. I would not be able to help myself.


 :lol: so true!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok but don't forget ice cream and some marshmellows for Bonnie so we can show her how to make smores. She must not have been a Girl Scout.  :lol:


I'm dying for Smores! Will bring a ton.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so right. I didn't know what they would do in the microwave. I just stared in amazement as they puffed up like little Pillsbury Dough Boys! I turned off the microwave, and they just sank like deflated balloons. Yes - they were so chewy that you couldn't break them down. Disappointing. I really wanted a s'more. Still do!


Anything with sugar must be microwaved with care. A very short time is best. You burnt the sugar in the marshmallow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Anger is a motivating force. The libs use it all the time: class envy. A well-informed voter is the only protection we have against tyranny. A tenuous connection in the best of times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love it! I tried to make smores in the microwave - was shocked at how BIG those marshmallows got. Then....they kerplunked and were too chewy to eat. But they didn't look quite as spectacular as the ones in this picture!!!!! So funny!


Had giggles when I read your report on Marshmallows. Have you ever bought peeps? GD showed me how you could put them in microwave and watch them grow. It was to funny, so know what you mean. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has this ever happened to you? LOL http://www.viralnova.com/pinterest-fails/


I wondered why someone took a picture of Bonnie's s'more now we know. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had giggles when I read your report on Marshmallows. Have you ever bought peeps? GD showed me how you could put them in microwave and watch them grow. It was to funny, so know what you mean. :XD: :XD:


Watching them "grow" really means that the sugar is burning. It destroys the marshmallow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right. I can't imagine Laura Bush being anything but gracious - and maybe a little funny sometimes, like when she's on with her daughters!


That's because President Bush and Laura have what is knnow as morals and manners. I may not have agreed with all President Bush did, but he cared about this nation and still does. 
They criticize him when 9/11 happen and he was in a class room reading to young grade school children. His reason was he didn't want to upset the children. He finish reading the story then delt with the problem. Wonder what this President would have done round of golf or worried about his celebrity meet up.

They both are very gracious people and kind. Won't find that happening now will we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Gosh, I'm thinking to myself I've told y'all so much about myself...not sure just what all I've written here on our KP....anyway.....I was about 8 or 9 years old & saw Reagan at a 4th of July celebratiion at the Los Angeles Coliseum.This was way before he ever ran for a political office. At that time, he was 1 of the REALLY BIG movie stars. Everyone was leaving the festivities - he was slowly driving out of the Coliseum - many people - the few cars were at a standstill. My brother & I talked to him through his driver's window. He got out of his car & let my brother make an 8 MM home movie of him. He signed my little, red, autograph book - was the absolute nicest man - much like George W. was with Leno last night. He couldn't have been more gracious to 2 little kids. A class act.


That is nice to hear thank you for sharing. Yes how kind of him to notice and pay attend to two young ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You were invited. I said everyone and husbands and wife. I used 2 cans of beans, 1 onion, almost a cup of honey. You could fry your bacon or just put on top, 1 1/2 t dry mustard and 2 shakes of cajun seasoning. I will go see if I can read the intructions on the hat but remember I just learned to do a yo. :shock:


Thanks you southern cook you. Hope I get it right after seeing video you posted hope it doesn't end up looking like one of those pictures. :roll: :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Anger is a motivating force. The libs use it all the time: class envy. A well-informed voter is the only protection we have against tyranny. A tenuous connection in the best of times.


The trouble with well-informed voters is from what have seem not many out there. Every time I see a show asking people questions about what is going on or who is elected or what bill's have pass they have no answers or give such totally wrong answers I am amazed they can even figure out how to fill out a ballot just to vote.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The ribs sound really good too. I used to do them in the oven, but tried them in the slow cooker a couple of weeks ago and they were so nice and tender - just put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes at the end


A true crock potter now. Never taught to broil them at the end thanks for that will have to try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hope you brought extra spoons!


that's one of our ice cream bandit's for you. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Watching them "grow" really means that the sugar is burning. It destroys the marshmallow.


yes but that is why they loved doing it . They didn't want to eat them they just wanted to watch them puff up. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - did you also check your row gauge for the hat? The pattern has 36 rows (18 ridges) to 4 inches so a total of 168 rows would be about 18.5 inches. Most adult hats are about 20 or 21 inches, but the garter stitch would be quite stretchy.
> 
> The pattern has 4 inches at the back of the head, each flap is about 4.5 inches and the front is about 5.5 inches. To add an extra 2 inches you could add 2 extra rows to each back section, 4 extra rows to each flap and 6 extra rows to the front = 18 extra rows spaced around the hat.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am not going to use that nosy thing CB.

Finial I am not crazy 18 inches is what I thought to but thought oh I must be doing something wrong.There is no way that 18 inches will fit any of the men in my family even me. Big heads big hearts.

:wink: 20 inches is about right. Thanks I have one ear flap done so will add to from band do ear flags and add to back. I did a provisional cast on so can add to both sides in back. I just don't want to rip out ear flaps again. Will make sure to put it around my head or hubby's to see if fits will stretch it a bit too. Thanks WCK I really appreicate your help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well have given my 10 min. read for all of you will venture out to see what is new on KP.

LL where did you go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey forgot we got ice here. Snow wish you didn't havae to get it but better than sleet. It has all melted this morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That's because President Bush and Laura have what is knnow as morals and manners. I may not have agreed with all President Bush did, but he cared about this nation and still does.
> They criticize him when 9/11 happen and he was in a class room reading to young grade school children. His reason was he didn't want to upset the children. He finish reading the story then delt with the problem. Wonder what this President would have done round of golf or worried about his celebrity meet up.
> 
> They both are very gracious people and kind. Won't find that happening now will we.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well have given my 10 min. read for all of you will venture out to see what is new on KP.
> 
> LL where did you go.


Yarnlady,

I am here off and on. Busy today! Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> I am here off and on. Busy today! Thanks for thinking of me!


OH can not forget you you are one of the gang on here.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> OH can not forget you you are one of the gang on here.
> 
> How have you been feeling?


Feeling ok. Ear acting up. Husband has a cold and I am fighting one.

How are you?
Lots of laundry, grocery shopping today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Feeling ok. Ear acting up. Husband has a cold and I am fighting one.
> 
> How are you?
> Lots of laundry, grocery shopping today.


Oh hope you are or will get better soon.

I am off to look at trailers hubby wants to replace one stolen.But neigbhor is going to be checking out Craigs list to see if what was taken may be up for sale in three county's here. Would be nice if he did find something. Trailers are expensive but hubby needs one for hauling things. So hope we find something?? If not will have to get new one. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hope you are or will get better soon.
> 
> I am off to look at trailers hubby wants to replace one stolen.But neigbhor is going to be checking out Craigs list to see if what was taken may be up for sale in three county's here. Would be nice if he did find something. Trailers are expensive but hubby needs one for hauling things. So hope we find something?? If not will have to get new one. :thumbdown:


I am so sorry it was stolen. Terrible. Good luck on finding what you want. Keep your eye out on the road for your trailer! Craig's List is a good place to find things for a good price.

Let us know how it works out. Again, thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right. Morals are gone. Only thing I know is we are in the days as of Noah. Only falling on our knees will change anything now. If things keep going down people will only have God to turn to. Government can't do it.


It seems we haven't been able to legislate morality lately, only immorality. The gov't created this problem. Don't expect them to fix it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember a few cases over the years where a pedophile tried to claim that as a defense and there are pedophile organizations that are promoting lowering the age of consent but it has never gone anywhere in our legal system. I`ll keep praying that people will not allow law makers to legalize child abuse or abuse of dependent adults. Competent adults are responsible to make their own decisions - children are a completely different matter


Could that org. be named NAMBLA?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The trouble with well-informed voters is from what have seem not many out there. Every time I see a show asking people questions about what is going on or who is elected or what bill's have pass they have no answers or give such totally wrong answers I am amazed they can even figure out how to fill out a ballot just to vote.


Yes, I have seen these 'low information voters. Mostly, the ones I've seen being interviewed were young genX people with no cares about their future. Perhaps O'scare will wake them up to start paying attention. Our ed. system also has to take the blame for some of this pol. ignorance along with Hollywood & media.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm dying for Smores! Will bring a ton.


Have you ever made homemade marshmellows? I did they were the best. They were Martha Stewarts. So yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It seems we haven't been able to legislate morality lately, only immorality. The gov't created this problem. Don't expect them to fix it.


Nope they won't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right. Morals are gone. Only thing I know is we are in the days as of Noah. Only falling on our knees will change anything now. If things keep going down people will only have God to turn to. Government can't do it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm dying for Smores! Will bring a ton.


Great, I'm late for dinner. Oh, well, I made dessert (see my new avatar.) Can I still make the next sit-down meal? Something around Thursday? I'm free as hubby will be out-of-town.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Watching them "grow" really means that the sugar is burning. It destroys the marshmallow.


Yep, that's us; marshmallow killers, all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Had giggles when I read your report on Marshmallows. Have you ever bought peeps? GD showed me how you could put them in microwave and watch them grow. It was to funny, so know what you mean. :XD: :XD:


I loved the Pinterest post! So funny to see how people attempted to copy works of art.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That's because President Bush and Laura have what is knnow as morals and manners. I may not have agreed with all President Bush did, but he cared about this nation and still does.
> They criticize him when 9/11 happen and he was in a class room reading to young grade school children. His reason was he didn't want to upset the children. He finish reading the story then delt with the problem. Wonder what this President would have done round of golf or worried about his celebrity meet up.
> 
> They both are very gracious people and kind. Won't find that happening now will we.


 :thumbup: Bush is a class act (Laura too). He does so much for the Veterans and did so much for our great Nation. Hail to the Chief!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great, I'm late for dinner. Oh, well, I made dessert. See my new avatar. Can I still make the next sit-down meal? Something around Thursday? I'm free as hubby will be out-of-town.


Ok come on over . We will have plenty for one more. Do you like berries in your sauce or plain? Will have both. About 2ish.Can't wait to see you! I saw your avatar. Bring 14 of them, one for each guest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not going to use that nosy thing CB.


Good idea ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It seems we haven't been able to legislate morality lately, only immorality. The gov't created this problem. Don't expect them to fix it.


Jokim, I haven't official said "hello and welcome" to you, I don't believe. So "Hello and Welcome!" It is nice to hear from a new voice and perspective in 'our' little home on this thread. Hope you'll stay and visit often. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok come on over . We will have plenty for one more. Do you like berries in your sauce or plain? Will have both. About 2ish.Can't wait to see you! I saw your avatar. Bring 14 of them, one for each guest.


No berries in my sauce, please. I love all berries though. I'll make two more desserts since we need to feed all the turkeys, turkeys, and I made only twelve. 2:00 it is!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I just love this: (unfortunately the images are displaced)

That special apron
(Notice that a "Medium" is a size 14-16 in 2nd image) 

Remember making an apron in Home Ec? Remember Home Ec? If we have to explain "Home Ec" you may delete this. I just don't have the energy anymore. Read on.

The History of 'APRONS' I don't think our kids know what an apron is.

The principal use of Grandma's apron was to protect the dress underneath because she only had a few and because it was easier to wash aprons than dresses and aprons required less material. But along with that, it served as a potholder for removing hot pans from the oven.

It was wonderful for drying children's tears, and on occasion was even used for cleaning out dirty ears. From the chicken coop, the apron was used for carrying eggs, fussy chicks, and sometimes half-hatched eggs to be finished in the warming oven.

When company came, those aprons were ideal hiding places for shy kids. And when the weather was cold, Grandma wrapped it around her arms. Those big old aprons wiped many a perspiring brow, bent over the hot wood stove. Chips and kindling wood were brought into the kitchen in that apron.

From the garden, it carried all sorts of vegetables. After the peas had been shelled, it carried out the hulls. In the autumn, the apron was used to bring in apples that had fallen from the trees.

When unexpected company drove up the road, it was surprising how much furniture that old apron could dust in a matter of seconds.

When dinner was ready, Grandma walked out onto the porch, waved her apron, and the men folk knew it was time to come in from the fields to dinner.

It will be a long time before someone invents something that will replace that 'old-time apron' that served so many purposes.
Send this to those who would know (and love) the story about Grandma's aprons.

REMEMBER:
Grandma used to set her hot baked apple pies on the window sill to cool. Her granddaughters set theirs on the window sill to thaw.
The Govt. would go crazy now trying to figure out how many germs were on that apron.

I don't think I ever caught anything from an apron - but love...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks I love this. My grandmothers, aunts and mother always wore an apron. I have all kinds but have never worn one. Don't cook in a dress.:} Cute patterns and only $.25.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just love this: (unfortunately the images are displaced)
> 
> That special apron
> (Notice that a "Medium" is a size 14-16 in 2nd image)
> ...


I have a collection of vintage aprons. A couple of them belonged to my grandmother. I also have a collection of vintage apron patterns. I love them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim, I haven't official said "hello and welcome" to you, I don't believe. So "Hello and Welcome!" It is nice to hear from a new voice and perspective in 'our' little home on this thread. Hope you'll stay and visit often. :-D


Thank you for the warm welcome KPG. CB invited me to join you couple of days ago, and here I am. It's nice to be with courteous and kindhearted people where one can express her opinions without being put down and called names. Will try to visit you often. Right now I have to get ready for Thanksgiving. House needs cleaning, food needs to be bought, baked and cooked. Next week I'll really be busy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a collection of vintage aprons. A couple of them belonged to my grandmother. I also have a collection of vintage apron patterns. I love them.


I have my mother's aprons, they are full of stains but I don't care. I see my mom's work in every stain on her aprons and treasure them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Bush is a class act (Laura too). He does so much for the Veterans and did so much for our great Nation. Hail to the Chief!


Absolutely! :thumbup: :thumbup: We've forgotten how a president should express pride in his country!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I love this. My grandmothers, aunts and mother always wore an apron. I have all kinds but have never worn one. Don't cook in a dress.:} Cute patterns and only $.25.


I have the same memories. I have many apron patterns, don't wear one but want to, but have no time to make them all. I simply love the post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome KPG. CB invited me to join you couple of days ago, and here I am. It's nice to be with courteous and kindhearted people where one can express her opinions without being put down and called names. Will try to visit you often. Right now I have to get ready for Thanksgiving. House needs cleaning, food needs to be bought, baked and cooked. Next week I'll really be busy.


Yeah! Glad you are here - CB is our PR person and does a fine job. Janeway too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!

I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.

For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not going to use that nosy thing CB.
> 
> Finial I am not crazy 18 inches is what I thought to but thought oh I must be doing something wrong.There is no way that 18 inches will fit any of the men in my family even me. Big heads big hearts.
> 
> :wink: 20 inches is about right. Thanks I have one ear flap done so will add to from band do ear flags and add to back. I did a provisional cast on so can add to both sides in back. I just don't want to rip out ear flaps again. Will make sure to put it around my head or hubby's to see if fits will stretch it a bit too. Thanks WCK I really appreicate your help.


The big heart describes you perfectly! (I think you`d look cute in the nosey thing  )

You could also add 10 rows to the front and 8 rows total to the back for your 18 rows and leave the flaps as they are if you don`t want them to be wider. Post pic when you`re done


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the memories. Since I don't throw much away, I may even have those patterns. Aprons may be making a comeback. The patterns companies are reprinting many of the old apron patterns. There is one in a Mary Engelbreit's Book I just ordered.


I know, me too. I remember my Mom's aprons, she even had special 'holiday' ones taken out and used for the occasion.

Aprons are 'in' are have been for awhile now. I have many patterns and replica patterns of vintage aprons too. I have 'new' apron patterns and books to sell since I have too many of them that I cannot possibly get to.

I like them so not sure why I don't make some and use them. I filled a custom order of aprons for my florist for her shop's work aprons, and have a friend that wants one without shoulder straps to make yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!
> 
> I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.
> 
> For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


How lovely! :thumbup: I don't know which one I like best. Each is eyecatching in its own right. Now if I only had a waist to wear one of them! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have my mother's aprons, they are full of stains but I don't care. I see my mom's work in every stain on her aprons and treasure them.


Speaking of my mother brought memories of her father to mind. My grandfather, her father, would have been 125 yrs old today. He was a role model: very spiritual, Christian in relations with others (he was a businessman) and a gentle, calm person. He was the ideal father, husband, grandfather. I still miss him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> How lovely! :thumbup: I don't know which one I like best. Each is eyecatching in its own right. Now if I only had a waist to wear one of them! :lol:


Nooooo, Jokim. They are created to circle once around your neck and hang down on each side from your shoulders. Or you can wear loosely just pinned to one side or in the center after overlapping or in a loose knot. Thanks for your compliment though! I imagine some girls will wear as a belt or head scarf too.

I posted my first group of sashes and needed my buds opinions of colors to be favorites. This photo is the 2nd batch!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowegirl bring the ice cream but don't tell Bonnie.:}


I'll drive the truck. Don't worry Bonnie there is a special section just for you and your spoon, don't tell CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

From a couple nights ago; God sure does paint pretty pictures!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of my mother brought memories of her father to mind. My grandfather, her father, would have been 125 yrs old today. He was a role model: very spiritual, Christian in relations with others (he was a businessman) and a gentle, calm person. He was the ideal father, husband, grandfather. I still miss him.


Wow, what nice memories you hold dear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree. I always love Barbara Bush too. She did an enter view on Barbara Walters where she had 2 different colors shoes on. I have done the same thing. Had 2 different color flip-flops on at the airport one time. lol I like down to earth real people.


I' ve done that in the past as well. My only comment when informed was that I have another pair just like these at home. A spare pair as they are so comfortable. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My grandfather (dad's father) would have been 141 on Nov 1st. What I remember most as little girl is taking a pile of books when he was sitting in his rocking chair and saying "Grandpa read." My mom said both of us would go to sleep.


love this ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo, Jokim. They are created to circle once around your neck and hang down one on each side from your shoulders. Or you can wear loosely just pinned to one side or in the center after overlapping or in a loose knot. Thanks for your compliment though! I imagine some girls will wear as a belt or head scarf too.
> 
> I posted my first group of sashes and needed my buds opinions of colors to be favorites. This photo is the 2nd batch!


I feel embarrassed, but then I'm dating myself. In the late 60's girls wore similar sashes around their waists or as headbands. I can see wearing them around the neck as an accessory. Very pretty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I' ve done that in the past as well. My only comment when informed was that I have another pair just like these at home. A spare pair as they are so comfortable. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: Your brilliant mind always comes in handy, doesn't it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I feel embarrassed, but then I'm dating myself. In the late 60's girls wore similar sashes around their waists or as headbands. Sorry.


Ok, you need to get this straight. You are not allowed to apologize for your opinion on this thread amongst your friends. Thems the rules.

You're so correct! I remember when they were worn as belts. Well, saw pictures of such anyways! Today it is all about the neckwear, but as I stated prior, there will be those to wear as belts and headbands if they fit, too.

Nice chatting, but I need to get back to work. Choose Joy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotcha. You can tell I'm not exactly a fashionista. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I have seen these 'low information voters. Mostly, the ones I've seen being interviewed were young genX people with no cares about their future. Perhaps O'scare will wake them up to start paying attention. Our ed. system also has to take the blame for some of this pol. ignorance along with Hollywood & media.


You are so right Jokim. A school board, somewhere in the east, has decided that it's okay for the grade and middle school students to say the Pledge of Allegiance but it takes too much time away from doing ? for high school students to say it. The Pledge only takes 15 seconds at the most so what could it possible take time away from? Unbelievable!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!
> 
> I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.
> 
> For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


They are lovely. Being the self appointed mouthpiece, we can understand, sort of, kinda, maybe. But we'll all wish you good luck with your sales - that's a definite.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so right Jokim. A school board, somewhere in the east, has decided that it's okay for the grade and middle school students to say the Pledge of Allegiance but it takes too much time away from doing ? for high school students to say it. The Pledge only takes 15 seconds at the most so what could it possible take time away from? Unbelievable!


Yes, I also had heard that on the news. There might come a time when we won't have the freedom to say it. I just heard that the US Senate chose the nuclear option and eliminated the need for 60 votes to pass certain major legislation! That is usurpation of power! A simple majority will now pass the most important, feedom and rights-affecting legislation. Where is the outcry?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, me too. I remember my Mom's aprons, she even had special 'holiday' ones taken out and used for the occasion.
> 
> Aprons are 'in' are have been for awhile now. I have many patterns and replica patterns of vintage aprons too. I have 'new' apron patterns and books to sell since I have too many of them that I cannot possibly get to.
> 
> I like them so not sure why I don't make some and use them. I filled a custom order of aprons for my florist for her shop's work aprons, and have a friend that wants one without shoulder straps to make yet.


Speaking of aprons. I was watching an episode of Duck Dynasty a few weeks ago. The mother was fussing with her apron and complaining of it not fitting her ample breasts. The DIL's were all at her house and decided to get together and make her an apron that would fit. Well, as usual, they had no clue how to sew as they either did not take home ec in school or failed it. The ladies went out and bought what they needed and were having another discussion on what to do now, when Uncle Sy came over. They then explained the problem to Uncle Sy. Uncle Sy said he could sew and making an apron was simple. Naturally they didn't believe him. He gathered up everything he needed, began cutting the fabric and then proceeded to sew the apron without using a pattern - much to everyone's horror. The finished product fit the mother perfectly. I think all the women had a new respect for Uncle Sy. That show can be so funny at times. They are all real down to earth types and you can just see that they all care deeply for each other. That's my apron story. No one in my family wore aprons and no one can really cook either. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I have another cute apron story: my husband's aunt loved aprons. She collected all sorts of aprons but she did not cook! at all!
Her husband did. He used some of her aprons. She worked and he stayed home and took care of the house. They had no children.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Look what I just got: soooooo pretty - instead of what I planned, I want to just hang up the boards as decoration!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the colors. They would look nice hung up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just heard Obama say he wants them to just vote. Either up or down but just vote. But he will not say he wants the Senate to just vote on any bill from the House that would change his Obamacare.


The Founding Fathers built in certain checks and balances into our government. One of them is the supermajority vote: 60 or more votes needed for passage of certain legislation. Legislation having to do with money or financial matters (taxes) needs 2/3 majority (67) vote. That's because it affects the pocketbook, and they wanted legislative changes in this area made slowly. Taxes were considered a 'necessary evil' by our FF, that is why they entrusted the members closest to the voters (members of the House) to have the power of the purse. I wonder what Jefferson, Washington, Madison, Hamilton, Adams, and the rest, would think of what's happening to our country.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome KPG. CB invited me to join you couple of days ago, and here I am. It's nice to be with courteous and kindhearted people where one can express her opinions without being put down and called names. Will try to visit you often. Right now I have to get ready for Thanksgiving. House needs cleaning, food needs to be bought, baked and cooked. Next week I'll really be busy.


Glad you joined us Jokim. This is a good friendship thread. You'll like it here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!
> 
> I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.
> 
> For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll drive the truck. Don't worry Bonnie there is a special section just for you and your spoon, don't tell CB.


Now, now. That is not nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I' ve done that in the past as well. My only comment when informed was that I have another pair just like these at home. A spare pair as they are so comfortable. :lol: :lol:


I just knew we were kindred spirits. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When shopping for presents for Christmas you may want to see this.http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/11/20/naughty-or-nice-5-companies-that-have-been-labeled-pro-christmas-this-year/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Glad you joined us Jokim. This is a good friendship thread. You'll like it here.


Thank you for the warm welcome and kind words. I'm happy to join you in friendly discussions.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I ;have my grandmother's & mom's aprons. Wear 'em all the time. A number of 'em are hanging in my pantry - grandma & mom sewed them. When the grandkids come over I ALWAYS have them wear an apron to "keep their clothes clean" - at least that's what I tell them - but I really just enjoy seeing the aprons & having my GKs wear them - my GS puts up a fuss occasionally, but I tell him "too bad, you're gonna wear 1" -- he does & I can tell inwardly he enjoys it - oh, I also have an apron my dad wore when he BBQ'd - that's usually the 1 my GS wears. I made my 1st apron 7th grade Home Ec - 1st semester - then wore it 2nd semester in cooking class.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to go with Hubby today why I did believe me I do not know.

Do you know how many places carry pull be hind(ie) trailers and in different length. Wow I do and it is not fun stop laughing. Do you know how many are made with different materials I do. Do you know how tired I am well I do. Do you know this is not a one day thing I sure do. Do men have to check out every trailer that was ever made I do. Do you know when they go on sale I do. Do we have a new trailer yet well guess I don't want to tell. Do you know what I think of pull behind trailers. 
But the good news I did get to eat out and got a new 25 gal plastic container for yarn storage. That's makes 4 25 gal ones and two 10 gallon ones. He has the nerve to ask me when I am going to stop buying yarn and why do I need so much. Well I just told him for the same reason you need all the toys you have. 
I am buying because when God takes me off this earth, look how many women will be so happy. Plus my DIL will get first dibs. Then senior center than who knows. There is a method to my madness at least I want to beleive there is.Stop laughing I can hear you you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now, now. That is not nice.


She'll be the one driving the Ice Cream tank. So don't worry there should be 1/4 tank left or maybe not. spoon just open the hose and let it flow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had my mom's apron and used it till it fell apart. I need a new one. It was one of those two sided ones back and front the same but big pockets in the front. I miss it.  

You would not want to see the one I made in Home EC. As I have mention before Home Ec. did not go well with me. But sewing machine races were fun. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to go with Hubby today why I did believe me I do not know.
> 
> Do you know how many places carry pull be hind(ie) trailers and in different length. Wow I do and it is not fun stop laughing. Do you know how many are made with different materials I do. Do you know how tired I am well I do. Do you know this is not a one day thing I sure do. Do men have to check out every trailer that was ever made I do. Do you know when they go on sale I do. Do we have a new trailer yet well guess I don't want to tell. Do you know what I think of pull behind trailers.
> But the good news I did get to eat out and got a new 25 gal plastic container for yarn storage. That's makes 4 25 gal ones and two 10 gallon ones. He has the nerve to ask me when I am going to stop buying yarn and why do I need so much. Well I just told him for the same reason you need all the toys you have.
> I am buying because when God takes me off this earth, look how many women will be so happy. Plus my DIL will get first dibs. Then senior center than who knows. There is a method to my madness at least I want to beleive there is.Stop laughing I can hear you you know.


How did you know I was laughing? Got sons and dh's so I know. But hehehehehehh. But I know also that you have a bigger stash than me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When shopping for presents for Christmas you may want to see this.http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/11/20/naughty-or-nice-5-companies-that-have-been-labeled-pro-christmas-this-year/


Well I for sure have one of the naughty's I don't have to worry about. The winner is Victoriia"s secret's. There is not a place on my body that is a secret any more. It has all gone south and what hasn't is now way way out there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I for sure have one of the naughty's I don't have to worry about. The winner is Victoriia"s secret's. There is not a place on my body that is a secret any more. It has all gone south and what hasn't is now way way out there.


Lol I won't have to worry about that store either.   :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to make a wonderful supper. I am going to make burnt hamburgers or burnt spaghetti sauce that I fozen after making to much of it last time. I have not decides what pasta I will over cook yet but do have nice Italian cheese that I got at the Italian deli and store.Parmmigiano-Reggiano.

So off I go (stop laughing I know I have been off for a bit) and get the burning going.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

oops.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a sure nuff southern supper tonight. Fresh turnips greens, roasted pork, great northern beans and cornbread. Only a memory of tomatoes tho. Everyone invited. Jokim you are invited too. Kaverr bring your wife and everyone else bring the dh's. WCK we will wait on you.


I'll be right over for supper. Thank for the invite as you are a wonderful cook.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can probably help Yarnie better than I can. I would have to make the hat to be able to help her. I just go line by line. Remember a few years ago when everyone had those nose covers with a tassel. Will have to see if I can find one. lol I would not be caught dead in one! Found it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52416-1.html


Those are very funny! I wouldn't wear one either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been off line s my SIL put. Keyboard on this IPAD, but it zapped the power very quickly so I couldn't stay online very long. I had GD to take it off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just love this: (unfortunately the images are displaced)
> 
> That special apron
> (Notice that a "Medium" is a size 14-16 in 2nd image)
> ...


Yes, I remember these as women wore them to protect their dresses as they had to last a long time. We just wear our clothes until they become stained & throw them into a garage sale.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome KPG. CB invited me to join you couple of days ago, and here I am. It's nice to be with courteous and kindhearted people where one can express her opinions without being put down and called names. Will try to visit you often. Right now I have to get ready for Thanksgiving. House needs cleaning, food needs to be bought, baked and cooked. Next week I'll really be busy.


Welcome to you too as you are a nice person & we really are nice except when we are called horrible names. Thanks for joining our home. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to go with Hubby today why I did believe me I do not know.
> 
> Do you know how many places carry pull be hind(ie) trailers and in different length. Wow I do and it is not fun stop laughing. Do you know how many are made with different materials I do. Do you know how tired I am well I do. Do you know this is not a one day thing I sure do. Do men have to check out every trailer that was ever made I do. Do you know when they go on sale I do. Do we have a new trailer yet well guess I don't want to tell. Do you know what I think of pull behind trailers.
> But the good news I did get to eat out and got a new 25 gal plastic container for yarn storage. That's makes 4 25 gal ones and two 10 gallon ones. He has the nerve to ask me when I am going to stop buying yarn and why do I need so much. Well I just told him for the same reason you need all the toys you have.
> I am buying because when God takes me off this earth, look how many women will be so happy. Plus my DIL will get first dibs. Then senior center than who knows. There is a method to my madness at least I want to beleive there is.Stop laughing I can hear you you know.


Thanks for the chuckle of the day, Yarnie. My husband is like that about cars. I don't care what car I drive as long as it starts when I want it to start and gets me to where I want to go.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Welcome to you too as you are a nice person & we really are nice except when we are called horrible names. Thanks for joining our home. Hugs, Jane


Love to be on the same thread with you Janie where you do not get abused!
Hugs, Jokim


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?

Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.

Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.

I have been having stomach pains, a clear liquid was just coming up from my stomach ( not a vomit nor a burp) so tired & complained to Dr so she ran this test.

After 14 days of meds, I must take a breath test to see if it is gone. If not I must continue with meds. Then stomach X-Rays.

Dr said meds will make me such to my stomach so I won't feel well during the treatment. I may not be on here much, but keep me informed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Yes, we will watch for the baby with you. The gown is lovely. Congrats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Could that org. be named NAMBLA?


Yes - that`s one of them; there are also smaller groups that push to lower age of consent for girls too. I can`t get my head around people trying to legitimize child abuse


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great, I'm late for dinner. Oh, well, I made dessert (see my new avatar.) Can I still make the next sit-down meal? Something around Thursday? I'm free as hubby will be out-of-town.


Your avatar is so cute, but I have to ask - what is the blue base?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Yay a boy! The dress is beautiful . From the back your daughter is beautiful too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


Oh Janie. Hugs from me too. You have gone thru much worse. You will be better soon with your tummy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


So beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!
> 
> I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.
> 
> For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


another beautiful assortment KPG; sounds like your booth will look fabulous with such a variety of inventory


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


Janie, I want to give you a big hug across the miles. You have been through so much. You are in my daily prayers.
Stay strong.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Beautiful gown from the back. Gorgeous train!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Speaking of my mother brought memories of her father to mind. My grandfather, her father, would have been 125 yrs old today. He was a role model: very spiritual, Christian in relations with others (he was a businessman) and a gentle, calm person. He was the ideal father, husband, grandfather. I still miss him.


I`m glad you have such happy memories of your grandfather. I only met my mother`s parents during a visit when I was 13 so I never really got to know them on a personal level - just mom`s stories about them. My dad`s father died when he was a teen and his mother wasn`t a very happy or loving person so I don`t really have fond memories of her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My grandfather (dad's father) would have been 141 on Nov 1st. What I remember most as little girl is taking a pile of books when he was sitting in his rocking chair and saying "Grandpa read." My mom said both of us would go to sleep.


Another happy memory; that`s so nice for you Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:



> From a couple nights ago; God sure does paint pretty pictures!


That was a gorgeous sunset that you got to enjoy - thanks for sharing it


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - that`s one of them; there are also smaller groups that push to lower age of consent for girls too. I can`t get my head around people trying to legitimize child abuse


The hypocrisy of these times: convicted sexual perverts have to register with local authorities and cannot reside in close proximity to where children congregate, yet, these NAMBLA and the like perverts, are trying to force us to accept their abominable behavior as normal. "When the gods would punish a people, first the take away their ability to reason." (T.Jefferson, but he was quoting one of the ancient Greeks or Romans, I think)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to go with Hubby today why I did believe me I do not know.
> 
> Do you know how many places carry pull be hind(ie) trailers and in different length. Wow I do and it is not fun stop laughing. Do you know how many are made with different materials I do. Do you know how tired I am well I do. Do you know this is not a one day thing I sure do. Do men have to check out every trailer that was ever made I do. Do you know when they go on sale I do. Do we have a new trailer yet well guess I don't want to tell. Do you know what I think of pull behind trailers.
> But the good news I did get to eat out and got a new 25 gal plastic container for yarn storage. That's makes 4 25 gal ones and two 10 gallon ones. He has the nerve to ask me when I am going to stop buying yarn and why do I need so much. Well I just told him for the same reason you need all the toys you have.
> I am buying because when God takes me off this earth, look how many women will be so happy. Plus my DIL will get first dibs. Then senior center than who knows. There is a method to my madness at least I want to beleive there is.Stop laughing I can hear you you know.


Sorry Yarnie - still laughing :lol: I think it`s a guy thing, but at least you got lunch and more stash storage! Will his trailer haul yarn bins?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She'll be the one driving the Ice Cream tank. So don't worry there should be 1/4 tank left or maybe not. spoon just open the hose and let it flow.


Here we go again - ice cream bandits on the go


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


My MIL had H. pylori. They need to treat it so it doesn't get worse. It can heal with treatment. My MIL is over the problem and has lived 25 years past it. You will overcome this Janie. Just do everything the doctor says. You will feel better soon, God willing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the chuckle of the day, Yarnie. My husband is like that about cars. I don't care what car I drive as long as it starts when I want it to start and gets me to where I want to go.


I`m with you on that one Jokim - I just want to turn the key and get to where I want to go (and maybe pick the colour)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here we go again - ice cream bandits on the go


     hehehhehe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Your dd chose a beautiful dress KC - an exciting time for your family next month. And the blessings of a new grandson to look forward to in the spring


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

While we are on the subject of cars. I feel the same. Since we have been married we average a car every 10 years.This time it is 17. I love my Toyota 4 Runner. Son is going to paint it for me. He just finished his Dad's Tahoe today. Looks great so I will let him do mine after Christmas. Yay me it will look new with no car payments.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I`m with you on that one Jokim - I just want to turn the key and get to where I want to go (and maybe pick the colour)


Yes, the color is about the only thing I would voice an opinion on. All these 'jelly bean' cars look so alike that there isn't much diff. exc. for color.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


So sorry that you have 1 more medical problem to deal with Janie; prayers for a speedy recovery. Take it easy and let your family pamper you


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we are on the subject of cars. I feel the same. Since we have been married we average a car every 10 years.This time it is 17. I love my Toyota 4 Runner. Son is going to paint it for me. He just finished his Dad's Tahoe today. Looks great so I will let him do mine after Christmas. Yay me it will look new with no car payments.


Our cars are older also, and I LOVE not having car payments


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While we are on the subject of cars. I feel the same. Since we have been married we average a car every 10 years.This time it is 17. I love my Toyota 4 Runner. Son is going to paint it for me. He just finished his Dad's Tahoe today. Looks great so I will let him do mine after Christmas. Yay me it will look new with no car payments.


What colour will it be CB?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I kept my 1st new car 10 years, sold it to a girlfriend & she kept it 7 years. Next new 1 I kept 14 years. Have had present 1 nearly 13 years. DH just bought a car from a lady friend - a '97 with 62,000 miles...looks BRAND new, is beautiful, a Jaguar. He says a car is nothing more than a tool. 
Like many of you, it's great having no car payments.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What colour will it be CB?


It is a hunter green. As close to that as he can get. I was hooked on navy and green during the 90's. Both of the cars are 1996. Son even bought a green truck and a green car. I guess we like green. lol It looked like a green car driveway for a few years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hate to embarrass myself but I have to tell you about our station wagon we had with the kids growing up. We lived in the car going back and forth to school. Swimming , baseball, gym, football all the other activities you do with kids. Our car had mud from the football and baseball field. We had a leak in the water pump and the water took its time drying. I was picking the kids up and looked at the floor board. Grass had sprouted and was grown in my car!!!!!!!!!! :[


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a hunter green. As close to that as he can get. I was hooked on navy and green during the 90's. Both of the cars are 1996. Son even bought a green truck and a green car. I guess we like green. lol It looked like a green car driveway for a few years.


Our last 2 cars have been red - 1 from 1990 to 2005 with more than 220,000 km (100,000 mi). I had a daily commute of about 65 mi round trip when I worked in Alberta so it racked up the mileage until we moved here in 2000. A good reliable car even during bad prairie winters. Got the current red car in 2005 and it only has a little over 48,000 km (just under 22,000 mi) because my daily commute dropped to about 4 miles. DH has had assorted colours in his trucks over the years though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I kept my 1st new car 10 years, sold it to a girlfriend & she kept it 7 years. Next new 1 I kept 14 years. Have had present 1 nearly 13 years. DH just bought a car from a lady friend - a '97 with 62,000 miles...looks BRAND new, is beautiful, a Jaguar. He says a car is nothing more than a tool.
> Like many of you, it's great having no car payments.


 :thumbup: 
I like keeping the car until it becomes to expensive to repair - I like knowing where everything is and what to expect from it and it always takes a while to get used to a new vehicle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to embarrass myself but I have to tell you about our station wagon we had with the kids growing up. We lived in the car going back and forth to school. Swimming , baseball, gym, football all the other activities you do with kids. Our car had mud from the football and baseball field. We had a leak in the water pump and the water took its time drying. I was picking the kids up and looked at the floor board. Grass had sprouted and was grown in my car!!!!!!!!!! :[


 :lol: sounds like dh`s stories about the farm trucks


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Our cars are older also, and I LOVE not having car payments


Me too. We have a 2001 Chevy S10 and a 2007 Chevy Avalanche. When the Avalanche was 6 months from being paid for, my DH started talking about buying something new. I put my foot down on that. I love the roominess and that I set up higher than a sedan. We needed the trucks for our antique business and while we'd like to wind that down, it still brings in money with only sporadic effort. Both trucks run well. That's the blessing of a truck. They just keep running. It is wonderful as a retired person to have your cars and houses paid for.

DH keeps talking about downsizing to a single story house too. I imagine that if we had sold the KY house as expected, he would be shopping for a new house too, but I can't see it in this economy. If I couldn't go up and down stairs, we'd have to sell and get a single story, but so far, we are motivating stairs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too. We have a 2001 Chevy S10 and a 2007 Chevy Avalanche. When the Avalanche was 6 months from being paid for, my DH started talking about buying something new. I put my foot down on that. I love the roominess and that I set up higher than a sedan. We needed the trucks for our antique business and while we'd like to wind that down, it still brings in money with only sporadic effort. Both trucks run well. That's the blessing of a truck. They just keep running. It is wonderful as a retired person to have your cars and houses paid for.
> 
> DH keeps talking about downsizing to a single story house too. I imagine that if we had sold the KY house as expected, he would be shopping for a new house too, but I can't see it in this economy. If I couldn't go up and down stairs, we'd have to sell and get a single story, but so far, we are motivating stairs.


Know what you're saying about up & down stairs, we also have a 2 story, I'm up & down constantly all day & figure that's my exercise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

First Jayne love you to death and you know am praying for you. Sorry about pills making you sick but in the end if it stops that stomach pain and keeps you from cancer am glad.

Oh KC a new baby to love up. Wedding gown wow love it.

Talking about grandparents love your stories wonderful memories aren't they of being loved. Never knew grandma on mothers side or grandpa on Daddy's side. Grandma on Dad's side not very nice. But grandpa on mom's side was the best grandpa in the world. He left me when I was four.But still he was a true grandpa always loving.

Glad to know that other hubby's are the same as mine . Joey never thought to take knitting should have taken hat but would have scared everyone with yelling at it.

Car's oh my gosh one of hubby's toys. Never got pass 65,000 miles I think. I loved my smacker,(Tracker) man back into it in parking lot park in front of parking lot two spaces over still manage to hit my smacker(thus the name). Ever car we had was always paid off. Last love of my cars was the tank big SUV. Now a new one as we traded in two as only need one now in retirement. 2012 Hyanda SUV small compared to tank, but paid off before leaving car lot.

With you KC one floor house if we were to sell and move. Just to old to start over and Stairs are a killer here. New bridge and road going up next year on side of house looks like flags put up on property so will go pass bedroom lovely. DIL owens company that checks properties and what will cost to buy them out for state projects. Not enough to buy us out but money for them taking what land they do. 

Oh KGP I love the scarf and the picture of the beads and lace. Would love to spend day with you just looking at them and watching you make them. You are brilliant with what you make.

Jokim are you sure you know what you are doing joining this crew? You do know that we are not normal here to far right for a few on left. Glad you want to be here, just remember to leave normal behind. Nay we are above normal we are the greatest group compared to two or three other topics if you catch my drift and I do drift off a lot.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to embarrass myself but I have to tell you about our station wagon we had with the kids growing up. We lived in the car going back and forth to school. Swimming , baseball, gym, football all the other activities you do with kids. Our car had mud from the football and baseball field. We had a leak in the water pump and the water took its time drying. I was picking the kids up and looked at the floor board. Grass had sprouted and was grown in my car!!!!!!!!!! :[


CB, that is so funny. Mud from the sports equipment, H2O from swimming and sun from the LARGE windows in the station wagon... perfect conditions for grass to grow LOL.
I once had toad stools growing in my manure spreader!!! Again perfect growing condition.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here we go again - ice cream bandits on the go


Bandits, load yourselves in the ice cream truck and come by my house, it won't be too far to go to Middlebury and get Blueberry ice cream at Mancino's. So deliciously creamy, refreshing and full of blueberry flavor. It's the only way I eat blueberries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The "Righter" Village News Reporter of All the News that one thinks is New's.
Well I think it is News get over it.

First letters to the Editor meaning me of course.
must answer:

No that is not the new siren and I don't care if it is driving you crazy. It's the ice Cream truck back in town.

No I don't think the villiage ladies want to see how fast you can slide on your backside down the street after snow is plowed and ice is left behind. 

No it is Herb Crazy's Knots is selling.

Yes I know but get over it we are not in charge of snow shovels buy your own. I have enough trouble with out having to shovel through all this new's stuff.

Yes fur you found was one ladies her over the top of head blew away in fall wind storm. It is not some strange animal with funny fur.

Yes she did rake all of her leave on your lawn they were in her way. She likes everything tiddy wid eee. Ask Knots got ya piquant to come over with the villiage lawn tracker and plow to blow them into next yard.

On the new's front as I think most of you know what is front of all of this is already spread all over villiage. 
They are back, yes Ice Cream bandit's arrived with the musical Ice Cream Truck. Our beloved Jayne her Way was on Hood and singing " Hey Hey were the Bandit's riding down the Street pretties Bandit's you will ever meet." Our dear Lucky Loo was still on the surf board tied to the roof of the now famous Ice Cream truck. Photo op's to follow. 
Seems the ladies stop at the Bump Her Kins Ice cream , Candy store, spa, and dance studio to deliver the gal of ice cream they had left. As Bump her Kins wan't working as she had no ice cream and it was closed. They headed over to her house. They finial untied Lucky Loo, which they should not have. Seem Vanllia, Peachy and Creamy where asking Bump Her Kins when pool party started. Gees she had already empty pool it is late fall don't ya know go figure. Well any way they were dress in their blingie swim wear. They drop Jay Her way at the Villiage Hall. Well no one told Lucky Loo pool was empty and she did not ask. With eyes closed and off with a running jump into pool she went. Sound of bang could be heard. You will notice her Lucky (not this time) Loo now has a cast on right arm and left leg. Boy she is kicking up a fuss now.
Watch out for her she is into swinging her arm and leg .It's the way she is walking you know she hates having left leg in cast.

Joey your mama has made Jayne Her way villiage Sheriff.J Her Way said her squirt shot gun water may be fozen from first snow fall in villiage not to worry she still has her trusty no not rusty 45 squirt gun under her coat and not frozen up.

R U Knots now is dress up in her finest princess bling with crown and wang. She is the boss don't ya know of the ding and dent Shopee. Again name change Shop eeeee getting to me. Any way she waves her wane and Bumper her Kins hubby goes to work. By the way , be careful of his wax job. Seem he has taken to vaxing inside of car too. One of our not so lovely ladies after the slide and fall out of seat and landing on her backside with her legs in the air can tell you about that one.

New fashions for fall reported by our Knot going Palatine (change her name to suit her don't ya know) Decorating Shoppee has annoucne new fashions for winter Orange and White Stripes. Reminds one of jail outfits at least to me. So throw out those Polker dots ladies and get the new flashing way. Seems she has a flashing of electicity going on, and needs to lite ton the load . If you catch my dirft and I mean drift. ya right I spelt it wrong get over it.

Also she would like to announce since first snow fall, if you don't like her snow blowing driving stay off the side walks if you don't like her snow blowing that goes for the plow truck too. She is having a time not doing left turns in the drift of snows.


Continued on next post.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The "Righter" Village News Reporter of All the News that one thinks is New's.
> Well I think it is News get over it.
> 
> First letters to the Editor meaning me of course.
> ...


Mercy! Is it just me, or are these posts sounding more & more like Garrison Keillor's. Prairie Home Companion from St. Paul, Minnesota? Me thinks you could write for Garrison. You're good...You're funny...You're clever!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=560209087393788&set=a.490442044370493.1073741826.486474041433960&type


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lost my train of thoughts, so many thoughts that the train leaves the station before I have thoughts.

Love of Locks Spinning Shopee (again with the EEEE's) will be closed until the women who took spinning wheels for a ride on her car(using them as tires) returns what are left . No yes I said left. 

G .O's Beauty and Nails Shoppee is having a special on hair Do's and don't she will fluff you up for half price So run down and get your fluffies before it's to late.Believe me some of you are all ready to late.

Wee chic Koats is having a holiday fish sale. She can really sail them through the air. 

Would like to suggest that the ice cream bandits think about getting out of swim er suits and put on some win her clothes now.

Gill of lee is retired from share if as wanted to open her own Shop but has not decide what kind of shop she wants to open so stay tune for news of shop when she figures out what Shop she wants. First person in villiage not a shoppee, I already like her idea of no shopee's. She will have a shoppers shop and that is so shoppee to me.

Crazy Knuts want to tell certain women she is not selling hubby Herb's so stop asking how much. She sells Herb's like the kind you buy for cooking.

Creamy, Vanilla have open a Pizza parlor. Creamy ask to be patient with the Pizza having a lump in middle She is just learning the hand made Pizza toss and it keeps landing on Vanilla's head. But she is very creative with the bump in middle you have to admit.

Lucky (of not so much the luck part)is wondering around knock off the left overs on the right side of street. Got to say she is good at it. But I have had to learn how to duck more than once her aim is a bit off sometimes.


Peachy was put in charge, by order of Joee your mama mayor to this find villiage. You bet I am buttering her up she is a good one to slide with(oophs ment side with) any way Peachy is now head of senior center and baby center as soon as twins arrive. Expects a lot of o whoose and uhs when they are in center. Sure there will be a lot of them. Crazy knots, and Vanilla have little ones on the way. 
Peachy wants to announce since Bandits and Jay of Way, and stumper of Lucky Loo have return new photos at center next week.


O Be of Bees tea Shoppee has a new tea in Chris your cross eyes .Specially this week, some seem to love it to much. They sure are a bunch of crossed eye ladies in town.

Joke hym's has open new spa as Bump her Kins has enough to handle with all of the shoppee's and dance hall,excercise classes( I don't care I am not looking it up spell it my way). If she can spa you she will let you in.

Bump her Kins new excercise classes day before Thanksgiving . She calls it Victorians Secrets . It will really lift you up when you are down.

Last but really least. the reason trees cut down on Left hand side of street> They always have something to complain about . This time it was trees block sun lite. So down they came all six of them. Thanks to Gil of lees for helping Knots giving party for chopping down trees. Know the right is getting all the sun. Yippee

Well I am finish with all of this nutty news, and need a rest. So until next time this is your under bee leave a bowl wand her full res pot er signing off. Stop with the off jokes, I can hear it don't you know.
The Yarns of letters.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> First Jayne love you to death and you know am praying for you. Sorry about pills making you sick but in the end if it stops that stomach pain and keeps you from cancer am glad.


Me too - be well or more well Jane!



theyarnlady said:


> Oh KC a new baby to love up. Wedding gown wow love it.


The gown looks so pretty KC.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh KGP I love the scarf and the picture of the beads and lace. Would love to spend day with you just looking at them and watching you make them. You are brilliant with what you make.


Thanks Yarnie. If you came to visit, I'd put you to work; 'cause I know how good you are creating things as well! I have 59 "Wise Guys" made and 43 beaded scarves and some other items made. Working on the micro pot bowls now - really like the way they are finishing up. Only 25 more to go ...

Back to work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Bandits, load yourselves in the ice cream truck and come by my house, it won't be too far to go to Middlebury and get Blueberry ice cream at Mancino's. So deliciously creamy, refreshing and full of blueberry flavor. It's the only way I eat blueberries.


Blueberries are my favorite fruit. I love all fruits and peaches rank second with me.

Ice cream favs: blueberry, peach, pumpkin, apple crisp, raspberry with chocolate truffles, and, and, and .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Mercy! Is it just me, or are these posts sounding more & more like Garrison Keillor's. Prairie Home Companion from St. Paul, Minnesota? Me thinks you could write for Garrison. You're good...You're funny...You're clever!


I think Yarnie needs to explain herself and her column to Jokim. Jo could become scared and not understand what the _Righter News _ is all about.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I kept my 1st new car 10 years, sold it to a girlfriend & she kept it 7 years. Next new 1 I kept 14 years. Have had present 1 nearly 13 years. DH just bought a car from a lady friend - a '97 with 62,000 miles...looks BRAND new, is beautiful, a Jaguar. He says a car is nothing more than a tool.
> Like many of you, it's great having no car payments.


I had my last car for 13 years. It would be nice if they lasted longer here in Minnesota. The salt used for the roads eat them up.

And, no, there are no babies yet. I mean, really, what's it gonna take???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bump her Kins new excercise classes day before Thanksgiving . She calls it Victorians Secrets . It will really lift you up when you are down.


Where is the sign-up sheet? I'm starting to droop. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I had my last car for 13 years. It would be nice if they lasted longer here in Minnesota. The salt used for the roads eat them up.
> 
> And, no, there are no babies yet. I mean, really, what's it gonna take???


A push . or two!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your avatar is so cute, but I have to ask - what is the blue base?


Blue? Hmmm. The base is an oreo cookie ball (crumbs of Oreos mixed with cream cheese and frozen into shape and dipped into liquid chocolate). The eyes are candy, the beak a M&M and the feathers Candy Corn candies of course. My monitor shows a brown turkey, but blue would eat just as well!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=560209087393788&set=a.490442044370493.1073741826.486474041433960&type


Oh boy! Have seen this before.....but ain't it the truth!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=560209087393788&set=a.490442044370493.1073741826.486474041433960&type


Oh boy! Have seen this before.....but ain't it the truth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is the sign-up sheet? I'm starting to droop. :shock:


You know the rule if you can carry a pencil under somethings you have to wear a bra. We are talking about who can carry fire wood under somethings. :shock: :roll: :lol: I will be first on the list. :-o :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a big nut head.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/11/22/video-megyn-kelly-takes-american-humanist-association-head-after-school-christmas-toy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fun Yarnie. I know WCK will have all the photo's for us later.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


That's beautiful KC. I love the way it falls. Your DD will look beautiful on her day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this news. Sending warm wishes and hugs your way and hope only one round of meds is needed. HUGS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What colour will it be CB?


I think it should match the ice cream truck. HEHEHEHEHE.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh having a good laugh one women claims she has read the whole Obama care Act. Unless the women is a lawyer or knows legalease,which most of congress can not even understand she is a generous or has what is know as a nose like pinocchios and it is growing.

Funny how the President is calling it ACA now. When bill passed he announce (on campaign trail to get it pass) said he loved that it was named Obama Care. Now he and his cultist who called it Obama care now call it ACA.Could it be that they are trying to distants themselves from a failing bill???

Wonder why Reid and his LWI were off the wall about Repulicans repealing filiabuster during Bush term, they made it sound like the end of the world. Now they in the senate led by old should be put out to pasture Reid pass bill which says you can no longer fillabuster. Could it be because the Republicans are using it just like the left did ??? 
Please how stupid can they get and they believe these lies. When will the ears open and the mind be used???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> First Jayne love you to death and you know am praying for you. Sorry about pills making you sick but in the end if it stops that stomach pain and keeps you from cancer am glad.
> 
> Oh KC a new baby to love up. Wedding gown wow love it.
> 
> ...


I catch your drift, Yarnie. This is the first group I've been in that I don't feel like a fish out of water, so to speak. At least we all have our heads screwed on right here. I was brought up in a conservative family. My father could double for R.Limbaugh. Married a lib, but after 40 years of marriage, he's seen the light, eyes were opened and now he's more to the right than I am. Most of his immediate family are big libs. I just stay away from them, if I can. We're not rich, but we manage from paycheck to paycheck. If I can't afford it, I don't want or need it. Just like most on this thread. J.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Blue? Hmmm. The base is an oreo cookie ball (crumbs of Oreos mixed with cream cheese and frozen into shape and dipped into liquid chocolate). The eyes are candy, the beak a M&M and the feathers Candy Corn candies of course. My monitor shows a brown turkey, but blue would eat just as well!


Mine shows blue also. Blue, brown it's cute either color and so tasty I am sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh having a good laugh one women claims she has read the whole Obama care Act. Unless the women is a lawyer or knows legalease,which most of congress can not even understand she is a generous or has what is know as a nose like pinocchios and it is growing.
> 
> Funny how the President is calling it ACA now. When bill passed he announce (on campaign trail to get it pass) said he loved that it was named Obama Care. Now he and his cultist who called it Obama care now call it ACA.Could it be that they are trying to distants themselves from a failing bill???
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not any time soon.

I loved it when Pelosi said she always called it the Affordable Care Act. The woman doesn't even know when she is lying.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Mercy! Is it just me, or are these posts sounding more & more like Garrison Keillor's. Prairie Home Companion from St. Paul, Minnesota? Me thinks you could write for Garrison. You're good...You're funny...You're clever!


That's what I was thinking when I read it. Either that or there is something in the Wisconsin water. Powder milk biscuits? LOL :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=560209087393788&set=a.490442044370493.1073741826.486474041433960&type


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Yarnie needs to explain herself and her column to Jokim. Jo could become scared and not understand what the _Righter News _ is all about.


I love her sense of humor.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately not any time soon.
> 
> I loved it when Pelosi said she always called it the Affordable Care Act. The woman doesn't even know when she is lying.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> More information about Michelle Obama's relationship with her Princeton BFF,Toni Townes-Whitley, who testified for CGI about the Obamacare website before congress:
> 
> "Occupy This!"
> Yesterday at 2:11pm
> ...


KC, That is what is most Frustrating, No one seems to be listening, No one is watching the backs of the American Tax Payer, NO checks and balances, forget the balance, how about no checks... uninformed citizens can rattle off all the apps. they have on their smart phone and they think the Constitution and Bill of Rights are their contract with Frontier and their monthly statement for same. We are being extorted and our elected officials are laundrying our tax dollar. They are addicted to power, however and from whoever they can steal it from. Tyranny


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh having a good laugh one women claims she has read the whole Obama care Act. Unless the women is a lawyer or knows legalease,which most of congress can not even understand she is a generous or has what is know as a nose like pinocchios and it is growing.
> 
> Funny how the President is calling it ACA now. When bill passed he announce (on campaign trail to get it pass) said he loved that it was named Obama Care. Now he and his cultist who called it Obama care now call it ACA.Could it be that they are trying to distants themselves from a failing bill???
> 
> ...


The entire bunch of liberal loons don't know what is going on in our country, per usual. I don't even read most of their posts anymore, such a complete waste of time and evidence of their lack of brain cells and cognitive thought. They are desperate anyway, since Obama and his legislation have hit the floor and can't get up! They'll say anything to deflect, deny and defend the Dem nut jobs in D.C.

The deloons don't understand that Obama WANTS people to be dropped from their insurance policies, to be w/out (those who used to pay for their insurance), so they have no where to turn but to the govt to get health insurance. Then, of course, they will pay more when they sign up since they must not only cover their policy cost, but also portions of the millions who are too poor to pay, illegals included, to fund all the newbies that will be signing up for their free insurance (mostly Medicaid enrollees). Obama knows that 90+ million folks aren't working, so the plan was ALWAYS to take $ from those who are to give to those who aren't.

No different than Obamaphones or SNAP, welfare or food stamps; get people enslaved to the govt for everything in your life so the govt controls your every breath and complete existence.

Since Obama need judges in the District Courts, particularly Maryland and D.C., the Senate broke the laws of the Senate and wielded themselves more power; so now Obama can appoint the judges he wants in place when the ObamaCare lawsuits start rolling in to being judged in a court of law. Obama NEEDS judges on his side to stop the bleeding of what ObamaCare is doing to Americans.

The goal all along is reliance on the Govt, funded by those who work and pay their way, so those that won't or don't work can have the same lifestyle as those who do work and contribute and remain responsible for themselves. Of course, always wanting the votes of those they enslave.

Nothing new except a President who lies and breaks the rules of the land and The Constitution.

Disgusting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Mine shows blue also. Blue, brown it's cute either color and so tasty I am sure.


Really. Wow, that's weird. I just shooed a turkey off the deck rail; apparently he doesn't know about Thursday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately not any time soon.
> 
> I loved it when Pelosi said she always called it the Affordable Care Act. The woman doesn't even know when she is lying.


Laughed my head off at her saying that! What a dunce.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> KC, That is what is most Frustrating, No one seems to be listening, No one is watching the backs of the American Tax Payer, NO checks and balances, forget the balance, how about no checks... uninformed citizens can rattle off all the apps. they have on their smart phone and they think the Constitution and Bill of Rights are their contract with Frontier and their monthly statement for same. We are being extorted and our elected officials are laundrying our tax dollar. They are addicted to power, however and from whoever they can steal it from. Tyranny


Exactly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember a few cases over the years where a pedophile tried to claim that as a defense and there are pedophile organizations that are promoting lowering the age of consent but it has never gone anywhere in our legal system. I`ll keep praying that people will not allow law makers to legalize child abuse or abuse of dependent adults. Competent adults are responsible to make their own decisions - children are a completely different matter


About twenty years ago, a friend's daughter in her twenties predicted this. She was right. I should have known she was smart - she later started her own business and has a LOTTA money now - and she's as sweet as ever!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone read this? If you go back to my post from last year. I said this was going to happen. Lord have Mercy! http://patdollard.com/2013/07/it-begins-pedophiles-call-for-same-rights-as-homosexuals/


Pedophiles should be helped (whenever they come up with a way to help them, which they apparently do not have now) or somehow prevented from preying on innocent little children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember a few cases over the years where a pedophile tried to claim that as a defense and there are pedophile organizations that are promoting lowering the age of consent but it has never gone anywhere in our legal system. I`ll keep praying that people will not allow law makers to legalize child abuse or abuse of dependent adults. Competent adults are responsible to make their own decisions - children are a completely different matter


I agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I don't know if this is true, but I'm betting it is. Another fine example of the fraud, waste and abuse of taxpayers' funds:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Please let this be a joke.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/403690628904525824


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know if this is true, but I'm betting it is. Another fine example of the fraud, waste and abuse of taxpayers' funds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh the ones who are in charge are listening to themselves that is as they sit on there collective behinds and enjoying life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love her sense of humor.


See I didn't have to explain it to her she is a true Righter of the Right and we are always right. Right we are, we are never leaning to the left always standing up for the right to always be the Righters.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Been busy, but took some pics of my work during last break. Here's what I accomplished:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Been busy, but took some pics of my work during last break. Here's what I accomplished:


Those are so cute, and I am so not ready for winter. We were supposed to get an ice/sleet/rain mix last night, but lucked out. There is another front forecast for Sunday night. Hope that passes us by as well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, that's us; marshmallow killers, all.


And marshmallow eaters - so bad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The entire bunch of liberal loons don't know what is going on in our country, per usual. I don't even read most of their posts anymore, such a complete waste of time and evidence of their lack of brain cells and cognitive thought. They are desperate anyway, since Obama and his legislation have hit the floor and can't get up! They'll say anything to deflect, deny and defend the Dem nut jobs in D.C.
> 
> The deloons don't understand that Obama WANTS people to be dropped from their insurance policies, to be w/out (those who used to pay for their insurance), so they have no where to turn but to the govt to get health insurance. Then, of course, they will pay more when they sign up since they must not only cover their policy cost, but also portions of the millions who are too poor to pay, illegals included, to fund all the newbies that will be signing up for their free insurance (mostly Medicaid enrollees). Obama knows that 90+ million folks aren't working, so the plan was ALWAYS to take $ from those who are to give to those who aren't.
> 
> ...


Totally disgusting! :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have a collection of vintage aprons. A couple of them belonged to my grandmother. I also have a collection of vintage apron patterns. I love them.


Nice remembrance of those aprons. I have one of those big chef-type aprons. It's nice but not comfy - doesn't give.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Pedophiles should be helped (whenever they come up with a way to help them, which they apparently do not have now) or somehow prevented from preying on innocent little children.


There is not cure for being a pedophile. Once a pedophile always a pedophile. There is not therapy/med that works.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have the same memories. I have many apron patterns, don't wear one but want to, but have no time to make them all. I simply love the post.


I love the post, too - especially the pictures of the patterns and the aprons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ladies. Here is my second batch of beaded sashes; thanks to all of you for telling me what colors of fabrics to shop for!!!
> 
> I have so many more fabrics with matching beads now (how did _ that _ happen?) to make up. But, I've switched to making my microwave potholder bowls now.
> 
> For those who asked, I'm happy to custom make anything for you or send you from my inventory already created items that don't sell. Please understand I need to hold back right now so as to have a full booth for the fair.


They are beautiful, KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll drive the truck. Don't worry Bonnie there is a special section just for you and your spoon, don't tell CB.


Thanks, Han. You're a lifesaver. I won't breathe a word.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> From a couple nights ago; God sure does paint pretty pictures!


Glorious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The Founding Fathers built in certain checks and balances into our government. One of them is the supermajority vote: 60 or more votes needed for passage of certain legislation. Legislation having to do with money or financial matters (taxes) needs 2/3 majority (67) vote. That's because it affects the pocketbook, and they wanted legislative changes in this area made slowly. Taxes were considered a 'necessary evil' by our FF, that is why they entrusted the members closest to the voters (members of the House) to have the power of the purse. I wonder what Jefferson, Washington, Madison, Hamilton, Adams, and the rest, would think of what's happening to our country.


Reid's going to use the "nuclear option" - changing the law to require a simple majority - 51 votes - to approve an appointment. Why don't they just tear up the constitution and write their own? I can't WAIT till they're out of there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had to go with Hubby today why I did believe me I do not know.
> 
> Do you know how many places carry pull be hind(ie) trailers and in different length. Wow I do and it is not fun stop laughing. Do you know how many are made with different materials I do. Do you know how tired I am well I do. Do you know this is not a one day thing I sure do. Do men have to check out every trailer that was ever made I do. Do you know when they go on sale I do. Do we have a new trailer yet well guess I don't want to tell. Do you know what I think of pull behind trailers.
> But the good news I did get to eat out and got a new 25 gal plastic container for yarn storage. That's makes 4 25 gal ones and two 10 gallon ones. He has the nerve to ask me when I am going to stop buying yarn and why do I need so much. Well I just told him for the same reason you need all the toys you have.
> I am buying because when God takes me off this earth, look how many women will be so happy. Plus my DIL will get first dibs. Then senior center than who knows. There is a method to my madness at least I want to beleive there is.Stop laughing I can hear you you know.


snicker snicker snort chuckle hahahahahahahahhahahahowl howl howl!!!!!!!

Phew!

Thanks, Yarnie. I needed that. 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now, now. That is not nice.


Awww, now you know, we wouldn't do anything that's not nice. We just don't want to spoil the surprise? Right, Hansolo?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Gorgeous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, got blood results & I'm positive for H. pylori which is a stomach infection that can cause stomach cancer. I'm taking 2 antibiotic plus a stomach acid blocker.
> 
> Oh, boy, what else? I'm tired of all this illness.
> 
> ...


So sorry you'll be offline and not well, but thank goodness there's a cure! We'll be thinking of you Jane. Love and hugs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - that`s one of them; there are also smaller groups that push to lower age of consent for girls too. I can`t get my head around people trying to legitimize child abuse


Just awful, isn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where is Thumper? I haven't seen any posts from her. Are there babies yet?
> 
> Soon, Thumper, you will have a lap full of babies, and I will be the one waiting. Each of us has a turn at waiting for something. We found out that we will be waiting for a boy. DD2 sent a picture if her wedding dress too. I am attaching a picture.


Such an exciting time for you! Wedding, baby - great times. Congratulations - I know you'll enjoy these wonderful moments!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another happy memory; that`s so nice for you Joey


It is very sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I`m glad you have such happy memories of your grandfather. I only met my mother`s parents during a visit when I was 13 so I never really got to know them on a personal level - just mom`s stories about them. My dad`s father died when he was a teen and his mother wasn`t a very happy or loving person so I don`t really have fond memories of her.


I'm sorry you didn't get to know your grandparents. Nowadays travel is easier, so we have a better chance to know our sweet grandchildren. And even the not-so-sweet ones!! (Just kidding - they're all sweet almost all the time.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They are beautiful, KPG.


Thanks, Bon. Good to hear from you again, missed ya 'round here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, just wow.
I was very upset this morning because we couldn`t afford a turkey for Thanksgiving this year. But 20 minutes ago, our Pastor just stopped by here in the pouring rain and gave us a huge turkey, and fixings.... even a frozen pumpkin pie and Cool Whip. I`m just so overwhelmed with thankfulness.
I know a certain pastor and his wife who are getting some of 'Wendy`s Autumn Spice Cake' this weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow, just wow.
> I was very upset this morning because we couldn`t afford a turkey for Thanksgiving this year. But 20 minutes ago, our Pastor just stopped by here in the pouring rain and gave us a huge turkey, and fixings.... even a frozen pumpkin pie and Cool Whip. I`m just so overwhelmed with thankfulness.
> I know a certain pastor and his wife who are getting some of 'Wendy`s Autumn Spice Cake' this weekend.


 :thumbup: God is Good! Enjoy.XX


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: God is Good! Enjoy.XX


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys are getting ready to go to camp again. Don't worry I hid my knitting. Don't want them to haul it off again. I am almost finished. :0


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I had my last car for 13 years. It would be nice if they lasted longer here in Minnesota. The salt used for the roads eat them up.
> 
> And, no, there are no babies yet. I mean, really, what's it gonna take???


Is she walking around? I know she is probably uncomfortable because she is so huge with twins. Walking will help get things moving.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Reid's going to use the "nuclear option" - changing the law to require a simple majority - 51 votes - to approve an appointment. Why don't they just tear up the constitution and write their own? I can't WAIT till they're out of there.


Remember what goes around comes around. When the next president (a Republican) comes into office they will be able to stack the court too. I just hope they don't extend this to legislation, but if they do iit will really easy to vote out Obamacare.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Been busy, but took some pics of my work during last break. Here's what I accomplished:


now that is the way I like looking at snow creations in a nice warm room in a nice warm house.

They are so neat. Thanks lady. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow, just wow.
> I was very upset this morning because we couldn`t afford a turkey for Thanksgiving this year. But 20 minutes ago, our Pastor just stopped by here in the pouring rain and gave us a huge turkey, and fixings.... even a frozen pumpkin pie and Cool Whip. I`m just so overwhelmed with thankfulness.
> I know a certain pastor and his wife who are getting some of 'Wendy`s Autumn Spice Cake' this weekend.


Oh We Bee so happy for you. I think your pastor is wonderful and to come in the pouring rain. You have been blessed. See God is good like CB says. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guys are getting ready to go to camp again. Don't worry I hid my knitting. Don't want them to haul it off again. I am almost finished. :0


I read this to fast thought it said Guys I am getting ready to go to camp again. What what my mind said then went back and read it. 
Safe knitting tomorrow lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Been busy, but took some pics of my work during last break. Here's what I accomplished:


Love the pics, KPG. Thanks for posting and giving me a chuckle. Who got this much snow already this year? We're due to get some tomorrow night.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is not cure for being a pedophile. Once a pedophile always a pedophile. There is not therapy/med that works.


I believe you're correct, LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Reid's going to use the "nuclear option" - changing the law to require a simple majority - 51 votes - to approve an appointment. Why don't they just tear up the constitution and write their own? I can't WAIT till they're out of there.


Why do we have two parties? From now on the Repubs. will be totally irrelevant. One vote is all that will be needed to pass a bill. This isn't democracy, it's not representation!
One party is deprived of a say, disenfranchised!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219631-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

